# Author Blogs: List Yours Here



## Carolyn Kephart

Edited to change the title so it'll stick around. 

So, fellow inkslingers, do you actually find time to keep a blog? Is yours dedicated to self-promotion, random musings, heart-wrenching soul-barings, or a bit of everything?

I started a new blog last night, ferrying posts from Amazon to my new little niche on the Net, *Wysardessence * (http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/). Although I now and again mention my books, I mainly enjoy commenting about the things that influence my writing or enhance my life--art, literature, history, travel.

Let's hear about yours!

Writerly regards,

CK


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Funny you should mention it. Ha! I just finished posting two blogs.  One on Author's Den and one on Blogspot where I see you also Bloguligize. (Yes, I made that up)  See my signature for the address.  I like to talk about silliness in general and as it applies to my life.  I have my books listed in the side bar... just in case.  So I'm going to look at yours, I'm just saying.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Brendan Carroll said:


> Funny you should mention it. Ha! I just finished posting two blogs. One on Author's Den and one on Blogspot where I see you also Bloguligize. (Yes, I made that up)


I checked your blog out too, even though I have to admit white text on black background makes my eyes bleed.  Otherwise, nice.

My blog is where I go to relax with random musings, although now and again I indulge in venting...

CK


----------



## RJ Keller

I do indeed blog. Here it be:

http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/

I'll visit any author blog listed here and add 'em to my blogroll.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

rjkeller said:


> I do indeed blog. Here it be:
> 
> http://rjkeller.wordpress.com/
> 
> I'll visit any author blog listed here and add 'em to my blogroll.


Terrific blog. Funny in all the right places, and full of heart. Thanks for the link! 

CK
Thinking her blog is far more Plain Vanilla than Whirled Peace, and looking to do something about that...


----------



## RJ Keller

Thanks!! 

Every woman deserves a Whirled Peace moment.


----------



## Thumper

http://kathompson.blogspot.com

I've been blog-blocked lately, though... Every time I think of something to blog about a little voice in the back of my head whispers "You can't let your mother see that..." =sigh=


----------



## Kilgore Trout

http://www.e-tabitha.com/

http://podbram.blogspot.com/


----------



## TiffanyTurner

Here's mine on Blogger:
http://lostsecretoffairies.blogspot.com/
It has been a series of essays on researching for my new book and all the updates on "The Lost Secret of Fairies" and the second book "The Lost Secret of the Green Man". Plus, it is about my own personal journey as a writer. Feel free to check it out and leave comments. I love reading them.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

The contributions to this thread have been a great start...so I'm bumping this to remind other authors that fans love blogs!

Fellow authors do too, and I'm enjoying everyone's here.  Thanks.

CK


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I've been keeping a blog, with another group of writers, on the writing life for about 18 months now. In fact, I just posted a blog today (I usually post this one on Sundays) about whether writers should post their unpublished work on the net. It's at http://tinyurl.com/cvwpoj.

Since the mysteries in my Alex Bellamy series are centered around white-collar crime, I keep a second blog all about white-collar crime issues, including fraud, ID theft, computer hacking, and such. I post this one on Wednesdays at http://tinyurl.comdbe5rp

And finally, my daughter and I post a blog about our family life called The Kong Chronicles on MySpace at http://tinyurl.com/pnvzxb. Since my daughter's in university, works part time, and plays in a band, we don't do them often, but we have managed to post 7 of them since we began. It's great fun.

Debra


----------



## BP Myers

Got one as well, located here:

http://bpmyers.blogspot.com

Use it primarily to announce acceptances of short stories and to flog the anthologies I'm in.

Used it recently to flog my new Kindle release titled *A Truck Story*, a charming and hilarious baseball-themed novella, available now from Amazon.Com.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002BWOYJ8


----------



## jonfmerz

I'm over at http://jonfmerz.wordpress.com for right now until my website at http://www.jonfmerz.net gets redesigned and fully functional. I talk about a lot of stuff in the industry and out, but have primarily been pimping my e-thrillers lately.


----------



## Leslie

I belong to a group call The Macaronis, which is a group of historical fiction writers. We came together to try to co-promote, believing there is strength in numbers. We all blog together, too. The site is located here:

http://historicromance.wordpress.com/

L


----------



## lkcampbell

I was reading through old posts on the forum and just found this. I missed it the first time around.

My blog is also in my signature below: http://lkcampbell.blogspot.com

Right now, it's also serving as my website, but I hope to have that back up by the end of the month.


----------



## mamiller

I do indeed blog 

The contents tend to be very random, however. What with the website, Facebook, etc. to keep up with the daily trials of writing...my blog seems to be a place for me to get away and let the readers see the real me. I hope that doesn't send them off running hysterically!! 

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## MariaESchneider

I blog two or three times a week:

www.BearMountainBooks.com  

I talk about my cat project (we adopted a couple of feral strays), food, gardening, books!....food....oh wait, I said that...soap making, once in a great while quilting, and whatever odds and ends I think about.  There's a couple of travel articles, some stories about my family and so on. 

Y'all are welcome to pop on over and have some virtual tea and cake!

Maria


----------



## Brenda Carroll

I now have three blogs that contain basically the same thing as far as blogs go. They are simply on different sites with different formats:

http://redcrossofgold.blogspot.com

http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com

http://www.amazon.com/-/e/B002C1SV92


----------



## BP Myers

My blog can be found at http://bpmyers.blogspot.com

Couple of my favorite posts:

My personal take on the death of Michael Jackson:

http://bpmyers.blogspot.com/2009/06/blue-suede-shoes.html

My troubled relationship with "The Catcher in the Rye":

http://bpmyers.blogspot.com/2009/07/catcher-in-rye.html

If "The Great Gatsby" were written today:

http://bpmyers.blogspot.com/2009/03/gatsby-redux.html

Stop on by! Update it a few times a week. And as always, thanks for your indulgence.


----------



## BP Myers

Brendan Carroll said:


> I now have three blogs that contain basically the same thing as far as blogs go. They are simply on different sites with different formats:


PS: Your Wordpress blog is excellent, Brendan. Spent some time there yesterday.

And congrats on your latest release.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

BP Myers said:


> PS: Your Wordpress blog is excellent, Brendan. Spent some time there yesterday.
> 
> And congrats on your latest release.


Thanks for the compliment, Mr. Myers. I checked out your spots and loved the blue suede shoe story. There was a time in my life that I, too, wore blue suede shoes and they invariably faded on my snowy white socks!  Those were fun times and sometimes, I even had to hide my feet because the bleed was so bad that my feet would be blue.  But do you have your works on Kindle? I went to your book sites and found them listed only in paperback. I was disappointed because a couple of them looked very interesting. Did I miss something or will you put them out for the e-readers soon? Sincerely, Brendan


----------



## BP Myers

Brendan Carroll said:


> But do you have your works on Kindle? I went to your book sites and found them listed only in paperback. I was disappointed because a couple of them looked very interesting. Did I miss something or will you put them out for the e-readers soon? Sincerely, Brendan


Thanks so much, Brendan. All of my books are available in Kindle format. I link the paperback versions on my site because folks that visit there are far more likely to pick up the paperback version than the Kindle.

But you've reminded me that I've been meaning to change my signature here at Kindleboards to reference my Kindle offerings. Will take care of that right now. And thanks again!


----------



## Thumper

Some of you with Blogger and have this style of comment box:










It hates me. Or it hates Firefox. Either way, I cannot get it to work


----------



## BP Myers

Thumper said:


> Some of you with Blogger and have this style of comment box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hates me. Or it hates Firefox. Either way, I cannot get it to work


Looks to me like it is asking you to "select a profile," and it might be that that specific blog does not allow anonymous comments.

Try pulling down that "select profile" pull-down menu to see what sorts of profiles it allows. Anonymous may be listed, as well as perhaps a profile you've already created from somewhere else.


----------



## lkcampbell

I just have the plain ol' blogger comment box, but I have seen the one you're talking about. I think it's an add on that doesn't come with blogger.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

Great idea about listing the blogs. I write two and post once a week on each.

One is a group blog about everything to do with writing. The good, the bad, the ugly, the personal, the funny, bizarre and controversial stuff that comes up in a writer's life. I post every Sunday and it's at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp. The installment I posted yesterday is called "Why I'm Not Prolific", which kind of speaks for itself.

My other blog is posted on AuthorsDen every Wednesday. Because my mystery novels center around some form of white-collar crime, I do a lot of reading in this area and share tips on fraud prevention and other useful things to help keep people safe from identity theft. I also write about the strange and outrageous crimes being committed by just about everyone from all walks of life these days. You can read it at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks again for this opportunity!
Debra
FATAL ENCRYPTION
TAXED TO DEATH


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I will be starting an Kindle Blog in the fall, but in the meanwhile, my main blog is at:

*http://writerslife4me.blogspot.com/*
*An Author's Life for Me*

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Thumper

BP Myers said:


> Looks to me like it is asking you to "select a profile," and it might be that that specific blog does not allow anonymous comments.
> 
> Try pulling down that "select profile" pull-down menu to see what sorts of profiles it allows. Anonymous may be listed, as well as perhaps a profile you've already created from somewhere else.


I do know how to use those commenting boxes, they just don't work for me. I can make a comment, submit, and it vanishes...


----------



## posthocergopropterhoc

Hi,

My blog is at http://mynamemeansflintstone.wordpress.com

It's a brain-dump of everything I think about including:

1) tech product reviews
2) thoughts on writing and my plans for sequels to my book
3) politics
4) recipes
5) funny movie and news clips
6) thoughts on people who inspire me

You can get to my book on Amazon, my book website and all of my online manifestations  from there.

Armen


----------



## sallain

So I've come to the conclusion that writing a blog is yet another time-wasting experience that keeps you from doing any real work. Like visiting message boards. 

However, I, too, have a blog. It is:

lemoynehouse.blogspot.com


----------



## J.E.Johnson

Howdy all,
At the moment, my blog is dedicated to my book (I say at the moment because at anytime that could change. I may wake up one morning and decide to add a poem or write about some life changing experience). For now, it is written as journal entries from the POV of the main character of my book. It is basically Jahrra's story, but at a much slower pace than that in _The Legend of Oescienne_. Every now and again I'll try to throw in something enticing to help build the mystery, but for now it is simply the inner thoughts of a young girl dealing with school bullies, a dragon mentor and a whole world of questions . If you want to check it out you can visit Jahrra's Journal at http://jejoescienne.blogspot.com/. Thanks and happy reading (and blogging!)
-Jenna


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Hey, Miss Jenna, checked out your blogspot and thought it very interesting.  How I wish I had more time to devote to just reading all these fascinating things and commenting on all of them.  I liked the illustrations.  Did you do them yourself?  The little map at the bottom reminds of Tolkien's maps.  Brendan


----------



## J Dean

My author blog can be found at http://myspace.com/enterthevein but unfortunately, time does not permit me to make my site more attractive (That and the fact that myspace is blocked by our work computer server!). I put stuff up once every couple of weeks.


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Well, so far, the only thing I am an author of is a Blog. 



Or, see it online at http://redadept.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Mine is a personal and reading/writing blog:

kristanhoffman.com/blog/

Kristan


----------



## geoffthomas

I am going to bump this because I think it is something that is a service to all KB members.

I would also recommend that the Mods consider making it a "sticky" thread.

And I will be so bold as to enter the blog for a writer that is not (yet) a member here:

http://www.cherryh.com/WaveWithoutAShore/

is the weblog for C.J. Cherryh.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think the best way to keep track of author blogs would be for all authors to consider putting their blogs as well as their website, if they have both, in their signature on their profile.  That way we would see it whenever an author posts and it would also be part of their posts in their book threads!   

Betsy


----------



## Chris J

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the best way to keep track of author blogs would be for all authors to consider putting their blogs as well as their website, if they have both, in their signature on their profile. That way we would see it whenever an author posts and it would also be part of their posts in their book threads!
> 
> Betsy


That's a good idea.

I'm blogging my next book at MySpace. I figured that it woud be a good way to get positive and negative feedback, and it also forces me to read what I've just written again. That should take care of a lot of proofreading, and somebody is sure to point out the errors in my reasoning, and also point out where they might be getting confused.

RedWolf Speaks


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think the best way to keep track of author blogs would be for all authors to consider putting their blogs as well as their website, if they have both, in their signature on their profile. That way we would see it whenever an author posts and it would also be part of their posts in their book threads!
> 
> Betsy


I've done that from the get-go, but it's useful to have a depot of sorts for those authors who don't or can't participate frequently here. Hm...a sticky thread, perhaps? 

CK


----------



## NAmbrose

Mine's at: NAmbrose.Wordpress.com. I just took your suggestion and added it and my website to the signature. Great idea! (The blog is REALLY out-of-date right now--when it's a choice between my pay-the-bills life and my social media, life wins  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, the authors who have the time and who use it to be active here deserve more exposure!   Those of you who spend time here are really appreciated. Each of you has one thread per book in a dedicated forum which provides you an opportunity to promote your blog and/or website and each author is listed in the existing sticky Author's thread.  That's a lot of promotion directly to your target audience, Kindle owners who aren't afraid to one-click! 

Betsy


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, the authors who have the time and who use it to be active here deserve more exposure!  Those of you who spend time here are really appreciated. Each of you has one thread per book in a dedicated forum which provides you an opportunity to promote your blog and/or website and each author is listed in the existing sticky Author's thread. That's a lot of promotion directly to your target audience, Kindle owners who aren't afraid to one-click!
> Betsy


Betsy, we can always count on you for graceful diplomacy.  Thanks!


----------



## kellyabell

Most of you have probably seen mine because I have a thread on it here on Kindleboards. It is on my website and titled Writing Tips for Writers. I like to try to put a tip out there a week to help us all keep our skills up. Please stop by and leave your comments and ideas. Let me know if there are any items you would like to see posted there. www.kellyabellbooks.com

I also have a few blogs on various reader/writer sites.
Come visit me on Writers and Readers of Distinctive Fiction
http://romancewriterandreader.ning.com/profile/KellyAbell

I have one on www.goodreads.com as well.

These are purely promotional blogs.

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Kristen Tsetsi

I used to have a very serious blogging problem, which was that I was starting new ones all over the place, but now I just maintain one at Wordpress.

http://kristentsetsi.wordpress.com

It's a lot easier to just maintain one.


----------



## sierra09

My blogging problem is I can't, for the life of me, blog. I do have a couple though my main in I put in my signature below. I also try to keep up the one on Goodreads but I really have just never learned how to blog or what to do with one.


----------



## J Dean

Ok. I redid my blog, and have a better address now: http://enterthevein.blogspot.com


----------



## Lynn McNamee

Well, I hope it's okay if I list mine here.

I mean, I'm 'sort of' an author. I do write.  And, well, I have a blog. It's about...well....all of you. 

Well, and I think I have most of your sites linked on mine. If I don't have yours in a link on my site and you wish me to add it, just shoot me an e-mail. 

http://redadept.wordpress.com/


----------



## eddiewright86

I've got one of those suckers.

Features art and stories.

http://bonnieisgood.com

Enjoy.


----------



## ASparrow

Here's my obscure and bizarre little blog:

http://asparrow.weebly.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I've gratefully noticed that Ann and She Who Quilts (sorry, Betsy, just loved that moniker ) have us all linked up on the headliner stickies (The Official Book Bazaar Threadipedia). Thanks, mesdames!

My blog is more observational than promotional, and has some great pumpkins. New post coming quite soon.

CK
Wysardessence at http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## tamquij

Good Afternoon!

I blog also! Please stop by and check my blog out at http://tamelaquijas.wordpress.com

Thank you !


----------



## Nathan

Some brain dead droppings here

www.nathanhenrion.com

I refuse to apologize for boring you to death...


----------



## RavenRozier

My blog is www.ravenrozier.blogspot.com.

I've been in a book marketing zone, but I really want to start discussing the topics in my book, "Last Door": cults, demons, multiple personalities, exorcisms, etc. Stay tuned; it could get weird.


----------



## Paul Clayton

Carolyn,

I blog over at The Nervous Breakdown  www.thenervousbreakdown.com


There's quite a bit of diversity there.

Thanks for the opportunity to tell others.

Paul Clayton, author of White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke


----------



## plumboz

http://alanhutcheson.blogspot.com/

Travel, Things About Town, photos, really wobbly sketches, recipes. And every once in a while something about writing.


----------



## sierra09

I'm actually trying to pay more attention to my blogs. That's not always easy.  My main one is at:http://abooklover-sierra.blogspot.com/ and http://sierrarosebooks.wordpress.com/

Though I'm still getting used to Wordpress.


----------



## PV Lundqvist

This is a great idea! I love reading new writer blogs. Here's mine: http://pvlundqvist.blogspot.com/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman

Oh! I've been addicted to these two writers' blogs lately:

Kiersten White, YA writer, whose debut book comes out in Sept 2010: http://kierstenwrites.blogspot.com/

Natalie Whipple, YA writer, agented by Nathan Bransford but not yet with a book deal: http://betweenfactandfiction.blogspot.com/

Kristan


----------



## ReeseReed

I have one at www.reesewrites.blogspot.com  I post some of my shorter works there as well as excerpts from my books, and general thoughts/updates on my writing.  I have trouble trying to come up with interesting things to blog about, so I don't update it as often as I should.  

I also have one that's family oriented at www.thisismamashouse.blogspot.com, but haven't updated it in months.  It was a lot of fun to do, but once I started writing my first novel it fell by the wayside.  It's mostly funny goings-on that happen with my life with three young boys.


----------



## R. M. Reed

http://robinreed42.wordpress.com

I have cartoons, humor columns, and reports of stuff I do on there. I recently wrote a humor piece just for the Kindle community.


----------



## Liam

I have a new humor blog featuring commentary and reviews of books that make us laugh. Stop on by at http://thehumorbooksblog.blogspot.com


----------



## JennaAnderson

Mine is pretty informal but I try to update it a few times a week. 

www.one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com


----------



## SKGray

a bit of a journey through my brain!

Soap box ranting, ponderings and poems.
http://vintageqtpie.blogspot.com


----------



## BrassMan

The blog is in my signature line. It's mostly for Ana Darcy, the lead character in the Distant Cousin series, but I do a little blogging there too. There's poetry, photos, maps, recipes, a bit of music, and more: http://www.anadarcy.blogspot.com.

All are welcome!


----------



## chipotle

I have two blogs.

Knitting in Color is 7 years old and is devoted to stranded color knitting. I am just about to publish my first Kindle version of a knitting technique booklet but I've been self-publishing print and PDF versions since i started. http://knittingincolor.blogspot.com

Cooking in Color is almost a year old and focuses on vegetarian cooking in New Mexico with a focus on pizza, bread baking, cooking from a year-round CSA (organic farm veggies), and cookbook reviews. http://nanetteblanchard.blogspot.com

Nanette
Author of the Fiesta Vegan cookbook Fiesta Vegan


----------



## Guest

I talk mainly about my fantasy novel series The Deceptions of The Demiurgos on my blog:

deaconshader.wordpress.com


----------



## Adele

Yes I have a Blog which I am currently putting a lot of time into - trying to keep it active and helpful to readers.

www.mygreypub.com/Blog


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne

POCKET FULL OF MUMBLES


----------



## JennaAnderson

I took a wal down memory lane today:

http://one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com/2010/01/two-out-of-three-aint-bad.html


----------



## Geoffrey Thorne

http://redroom.com/author/geoffrey-thorne


----------



## KathyBell

Just started my first real blog, it will hopefully be populated with the occasional post about life, family, writing, teaching, animal ownership, and various other topics. I started with an anecdote about our recent lizard lessons.

http://kathybellauthor.wordpress.com/


----------



## rsullivan9597

I have two blogs to mention. The first is my husband's (author of Riyria Revelations) where he talks about writing in general and news about upcomming books and what not it is at:

http://www.riyria.blogspot.com/

I also have a blog. Anyone who is familar with me knows that I've learned a ton about publishing through "working the business side" of my husbands writing. I lecture to a group of 400 writers in the Washington DC area on everything from how to get an agent, to things to look out for in a pubilshing contract, and even quite a bit on kindles, working with Amazon, and self-publishing. Much of the topics I lecture on I've put in my blog at:

http://www.write2publish.blogspot.com/

For new writers attempting to "break into the business" I'm always willing to ask questions to avoid potential pitfalls or direct you to pointers that are worth their weight in gold.


----------



## GwenNoles

My two writing/book blogs are:

http://gwendolynnoles.blogspot.com/

https://authorcentral.amazon.com/gp/blog


----------



## Ursula Grey

Here's my blog:

Ursula Grey Writing Away...
Thoughts on Life and Writing
http://ursulagrey.wordpress.com/

Thanks and please stop by!


----------



## JA Konrath

My blog, A Newbie's Guide to Publishing, is here:

http://jakonrath.blogspot.com

I blog a lot about the Kindle, and experiments I'm doing. I've sold 25,000 self-pubbed books in ten months, and am currently making enough to pay most of my household bills, including my mortgage, all on Kindle royalties for cheap ebooks ($1.99 each.)

It's a brave, new world.


----------



## Dawsburg

Here's Dawson Vosburg's Author Blog.

http://blog.dawsonvosburg.net

Thanks for checking it out. Also look at the rest of my webbersite!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

This thread has turned out to be wonderfully entertaining and instructive. Thanks, everyone.  And keep 'em coming!

I don't do as much with my blog as I should, probably, but one of my recent posts features a poetic after-dinner snapshot:

http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/

Writerly regards,

CK


----------



## MegHarris

My blog veers between talk about writing, and talk about kids and dogs. I kept a blog religiously for years and years, then took a long break and have just started up again. It's here:

http://ellenfisherjournal.blogspot.com


----------



## scottnicholson

One for personal writing at http://hauntedcomputer.blogspot.com and one for our indie publishing collective at http://hauntedcomputerbooks.blogspot.com

Scott Nicholson
The Skull Ring
The Red Church


----------



## David.Niall.Wilson

Glimpses Into an Overactive Mind I blog a LOT about writing, publishing, e-books, lolcats, and ... well ... life. During the months from August through December, I post a ton of advice / commentary / etc. on Nanowrimo, which I participate in annually.

I'm also ADMIN for Storytellers Unplugged which is a blog maintained by 30 (giver or take) authors - everything from fantasy to mystery - we have Elizabeth Bear and Brian Hodge, Thomas Sullivan, and many others...


----------



## trbraxton

I am the author of the suspense novel _Dirty Hands_. My blog is titled _The Curious Mind of T.R. Braxton_. I sound off about any topic that i find befuddling and/or amusing. My blog can be read at both my website and blogspot. Here are the direct links to the sites:

http://www.trbraxton.com/
http://thecuriousmindoftrbraxton.blogspot.com/
http://www.trbraxton.com/apps/blog/


----------



## farrellclaire

http://claire-farrell.blogspot.com

It's new and mostly empty  I plan on writing about everything I experience while I experiment with ebook self publishing but I'll probably end up ranting about something else instead. 

I like blogging though, will check out everyone's blog.


----------



## HelenSmith

Hello

I have had a blog for nearly three years and I tend to write about whatever comes into my head.

I don't use it for self-promotion although inevitably it serves as an introduction to me/my writing style (with a handy link to my reviews...) and I have been offered work by people I have met through it. Mostly I have made friends through the blog - which I know always sounds very odd to people who don't have one themselves. In fact I have just come back from explaining myself at a barbecue in chilly-but-sunny south London, in a district which is rather sweetly named Ladywell. I had been chatting to the woman next to me (a DJ! I was very impressed) for a while before she got round to the 'and how do you know Amanda?' question and even before she said it I knew she was going to be one of those 'You have a _what_?' non-bloggers.

Anyway, I'd be delighted if you would come and check it out. 
Helen


----------



## deedeekm

I am a hope-to-be-someday author and I blog at http://www.delenemartin.com - Thoughts Have Wings. I write short stories, poetry, flash fiction, and currently, a series. Occasionally other parts of my life show up there as well.


----------



## J.L. Penn

"The Write Stuff" - http://www.jlpenn.blogspot.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I'm going to do a blog trek today and check out everyone here! 

In the next day or so I'll update mine, but just now I'm featuring my daffodils. Stunners they are.

CK

http://carolynkephart.blogspot.com/


----------



## farrellclaire

deedeekm said:


> I am a hope-to-be-someday author and I blog at http://www.delenemartin.com - Thoughts Have Wings. I write short stories, poetry, flash fiction, and currently, a series. Occasionally other parts of my life show up there as well.


Your blog header is really pretty, I'm having blog envy


----------



## HelenSmith

> Your blog header is really pretty, I'm having blog envy


Yes - and I like the mix of photos and words in the posts on Thoughts Have Wings, too.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I've listed mine here before but it's been a while. I have a question up today for parents. I need a bit of advice.

Pop on over if you like.

I am not a dedicated blogger. It is mostly just random thoughts and funny pictures.

www.one-mystake-at-a-tyme.blogspot.com


----------



## ReeseReed

Jack Kilborn said:


> My blog, A Newbie's Guide to Publishing, is here:
> 
> http://jakonrath.blogspot.com
> 
> I blog a lot about the Kindle, and experiments I'm doing. I've sold 25,000 self-pubbed books in ten months, and am currently making enough to pay most of my household bills, including my mortgage, all on Kindle royalties for cheap ebooks ($1.99 each.)
> 
> It's a brave, new world.


WOW, that is AWESOME!! How many titles do you have? I want to be where you are


----------



## ReeseReed

I'm trying to keep my blog more current at www.thisismamashouse.blogspot.com 
But, it seems like when I try to write for the blog, I just don't know what to write.  How do you come up with things to blog about?  I guess I just feel like it will be boring to others.  Plus, my blog page is a super lame template.  How do I figure out how to make it more fancy?

Sorry, can you tell I'm not so techno-savvy??


----------



## JMelzer

My website, www.jamesmelzer.net, encompasses everything from a blog, to talk about the industry, to free audio and text downloads, to a forum for members to chat about my work, and everyday life.

I love to blog and do it as often as I can. I also love to pimp my work, as you can tell just by looking at it


----------



## JennaAnderson

ReeseReed said:


> I'm trying to keep my blog more current at www.thisismamashouse.blogspot.com
> But, it seems like when I try to write for the blog, I just don't know what to write. How do you come up with things to blog about? I guess I just feel like it will be boring to others. Plus, my blog page is a super lame template. How do I figure out how to make it more fancy?
> 
> Sorry, can you tell I'm not so techno-savvy??


I got my template free from www.btemplates.com - they have TONS to pick from. 
If you have a bunch of gadgets up on your blog already you have to be careful not to lose stuff when you upload it.


----------



## ReeseReed

JennaAnderson said:


> I got my template free from www.btemplates.com - they have TONS to pick from.
> If you have a bunch of gadgets up on your blog already you have to be careful not to lose stuff when you upload it.


ohhh, thanks!! I'm going to check that out now!


----------



## farrellclaire

ReeseReed said:


> I'm trying to keep my blog more current at www.thisismamashouse.blogspot.com
> But, it seems like when I try to write for the blog, I just don't know what to write. How do you come up with things to blog about? I guess I just feel like it will be boring to others. Plus, my blog page is a super lame template. How do I figure out how to make it more fancy?
> 
> Sorry, can you tell I'm not so techno-savvy??


There lots of blogs with template tips, like how to do a lot of stuff yourself that I used to find very useful. Just did a quick search and can't find the one I used to use but if you look around on google, there are lots with free templates and also ones that help you edit those templates.

And blog about whatever you want! Don't worry about what anyone else thinks, it's your blog


----------



## J.L. Penn

ReeseReed said:


> WOW, that is AWESOME!! How many titles do you have? I want to be where you are


You and me both!!!


----------



## Greenkeeper

I keep a blog at http://sdbest.blogspot.com. It's purpose is to allow readers to check out free short stories, book excerpts, and other general news regarding my writing. My hope is that people will enjoy the free stuff enough to check out the books I have listed/plan to list on the Kindle store. I update fairly regularly, at least 1-2 times per week, so if you like what you see be sure to visit often.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

JMelzer said:


> I love to blog and do it as often as I can. I also love to pimp my work, as you can tell just by looking at it


Wow! I noticed. 

I promote on my website, and keep my blog for random musings. Now that it's spring I'm thinking of redecorating...

CK


----------



## HelenSmith

> My blog, A Newbie's Guide to Publishing, is here:
> 
> http://jakonrath.blogspot.com
> 
> I blog a lot about the Kindle, and experiments I'm doing.


Very interesting, thanks.


----------



## Learnmegood

My blog, Learn Me Good, is mostly about my ongoing teaching experiences, but it also serves to promote my book.


----------



## David Derrico

I'm a little late to the game, but I just got into the whole blogging thing. Not surprisingly, it turns out I like to write  , so it's been fun so far!

I completely re-vamped my website and started blogging about e-books, the Kindle, the publishing industry, and whatever else pops into my head. Please come on by and leave a comment!

www.davidderrico.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

> I completely re-vamped my website and started blogging about e-books, the Kindle, the publishing industry, and whatever else pops into my head. Please come on by and leave a comment!
> 
> www.davidderrico.com


Quite a spiffy site you have there, and your counter indicates a big readership. I enjoyed your blog's latest post regarding the future of the book as a physical entity, and look forward to seeing how many of your predictions become reality. I'm pretty sure the illuminated manuscript will make a comeback as a luxury item. Seriously.

I posted something yesterday about daffodils and Donatello (the sculptor, not the Ninja Turtle). Your Links page has inspired me to create one of my own--I've got a jillion oddball sites bookmarked, some of which others might enjoy.


----------



## Paul Clayton

I blog at the Nervous Breakdown

www.thenervousbreakdown.com

Check out my latest titled, COLD WAR TRAGEDY UNEARTHED!

Paul Clayton, author of            White Seed: The Untold Story of the Lost Colony of Roanoke
                                
                                                                        and

                                                      Carl Melcher Goes to Vietnam


----------



## David Derrico

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Quite a spiffy site you have there, and your counter indicates a big readership. I enjoyed your blog's latest post regarding the future of the book as a physical entity, and look forward to seeing how many of your predictions become reality. I'm pretty sure the illuminated manuscript will make a comeback as a luxury item. Seriously.
> 
> I posted something yesterday about daffodils and Donatello (the sculptor, not the Ninja Turtle). Your Links page has inspired me to create one of my own--I've got a jillion oddball sites bookmarked, some of which others might enjoy.


Thanks! I worked hard on the design, finally upgrading to WordPress and learning how to tweak it just so and add in some of the cool features like the picture feature box on the home page.

Oh, I should mention my blog title is "Always Write."


----------



## Adele

I'm currently looking for April reading recommendations (I have added some of mine) at my blog - stop on by....
www.mygreypub.com/Blog


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist

Write First, Clear Later offers advice and updates on writing, editing, authors, and publishing. It's searchable, so you can easily find subjects such as small publishers, e-mail newsletter services, and various other subjects I have researched for myself and shared with my readers. I hope you'll stop in.
http://ljsellers.com


----------



## DL_Snell

I interview editors of magazines and anthologies at my blog, D.L. Snell's Market Scoops, to help writers tailor submissions to specific markets.


----------



## jesscscott

I blog @ http://jesscscott.wordpress.com

I also conduct (short) author interviews. 
Some past ones I've done can be found @ http://jesscscott.wordpress.com/category/author-interviews/

Just drop me a e-mail (or message here) if you'd like to be interviewed/featured! 

missfey[AT]gmail[DOT]com


----------



## aaronpolson

I blog about writing (mine and others) at The Other Aaron: http://aaronpolson.blogspot.com and occasionally post flash fiction on Fridays. The blog has been around for 450+ entries (3 years...I think), and includes advice, reading recommendations, and thoughts about writing and publishing, especially for spec fic writers (science fiction, horror, fantasy, etc).

Please stop by or drop me a line:
aaron_polson[at]hotmail[dot]com


----------



## libbyfh

The Outfit Collective: 11 Chicago crime fiction authors blog about writing, crime, and, of course, Chicago. You can find us at
http://www.theoutfitcollective.blogspot.com

Libby Fischer Hellmann
David Ellis
Bryan Gruley
Sean Chercover
Barb D'Amato
Michael Dymmoch
David Heinzmann
Laura Caldwell
Jamie Freveletti
Marcus Sakey
Kevin Guilfoile


----------



## kdawnbyrd

I give away several books per week on my blog. There's also some info on technical tips for bloggers, writing contests and conferences, and a section on websites offer tips for writers (mostly educational).

www.kdawnbyrd.blogspot.com


----------



## edwardgtalbot

My blog is on my author site - https://www.edwardgtalbot.com. I blog thriller book reviews along with occasional posts on writing and/or ebooks.


----------



## Sean Sweeney

I don't believe I've added my blog to this listing, but...

http://johnfitchv.livejournal.com

It can also be read on my Amazon Author Central page. This blog should not be confused with The Book Blog on WordPress, which I'm using to blog my sci-fi novel.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here's my blog: http://cliffball.blogspot.com/ I have one on wordpress, but it's the exact same thing. I don't really blog much, since I only use it to write about my writing or an occasional review of a sci-fi/fantasy movie. I used to keep a journal in jr/sr high and I don't think people want to know what's going on with my rather mundane life, so when I have something I want to say about writing, that's when I post.


----------



## maryannaevans

I recently started a blog, after years of foot-dragging. I wanted to wait until I could think of a topic more interesting than, "Hey! I've got a new book out! You should go go out and buy it! Now!"

I do a lot of public speaking, and I've noticed that people really enjoy getting a behind-the-scenes look at the publishing industry. They want to hear how books (and now e-books) get made, despite my warnings that the process is rather like making sausage. They really don't want to know.

So my blog is titled "It's like making sausage" and you can find it at http://www.maryannaevans.blogspot.com/. It has taken me more than a week to exhaust the weirdnesses of book covers. Just wait until I start talking about what goes between those covers...


----------



## farrellclaire

I forgot all about this thread!  Love reading people's blogs - probably shows how nosey I am.


----------



## David McAfee

I don't have a set theme. A bit of promotion, and bit of random stuff. All me, though.

McAfee Land


----------



## daveconifer

My only blog is about my solar electric system...

http://solarpowr.blogspot.com


----------



## Matthew Dayton

Here's mine--it's really new, so there's only a couple entries so far:
http://www.matthewdayton.blogspot.com


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

farrellclaire said:


> I forgot all about this thread! Love reading people's blogs - probably shows how nosey I am.


It's all about the mochi! (My latest blog post is, anyway. ) I prefer less about writing, more about life.

CK


----------



## farrellclaire

Carolyn Kephart said:


> It's all about the mochi! (My latest blog post is, anyway. ) I prefer less about writing, more about life.
> 
> CK


Those things look so cool, I had never heard of them before!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

farrellclaire said:


> Those things look so cool, I had never heard of them before!


They're maddeningly good. Most Asian markets have them, but be warned...addiction is inevitable! 

CK


----------



## nam108

Here is the place where 4 international crime authors have blogged together.

http://www.internationalcrimeauthors.com/

Christopher G. Moore 
Matt Beynon Rees
Barbara Nadel
Colin Cotterill

The blogs are mostly about, well, _anything_ such as what they're writing, what they're reading, literature point of views, writing tips, politic, health, food, how to kill your victims (I _love_ this one!), blobling, how (and where)'s they're spending their lives, teasing other blog fellows, so on, and so on, and so on...


----------



## Toni Leland

My ramblings!

http://www.manuscriptmusings.blogspot.com


----------



## jonfmerz

http://jonfmerz.net/blog - News, stories, views, and opinion from a 21st century multimedia entrepreneur


----------



## Debra L Martin

I blog over here:

http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

Most of my posts have to do with writing with an occasional personal topic thrown in.

Deb


----------



## sierra09

While I have book specific blogs for titles I try to keep this as my main one in which I use for both self-promoting and the occassional plug for other authors. 
http://abooklover-sierra.blogspot.com/


----------



## horse_girl

I keep four blogs, but Author Central blog on Amazon is only updated from posts on my two main blogs and only for book promotion. It's a similar story for MySpace.

My main site is for self-promotion, writing and self-publishing information, and a variety of other stuff, including interviews and reviews: http://melanienilles.com/blog.

I also have a LJ blog that I keep up with writing tidbits and updates but mostly as my horse/riding journal: http://amsaph.livejournal.com.


----------



## Amyshojai

Just found this thread.

I have several (had several?) blogs including one at PetLifeRadio.com (for my Pet Peeves show) and one at LiveJournal, but great difficulty keeping them updated. So these days, mostly I blog at Red Room http://www.redroom.com/author/amy-d-shojai with the latest blogs detailing my "kindle-ization" journey.

Mostly I blog about my dog/cat writing, appearances, and whatever else strikes my fancy. *s*

best,
amy


----------



## William Meikle

Mine is here: http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/

Book reviews, writing tips, stuff about my writing and the occasional rant.


----------



## daveconifer

http://daveconifer.blogspot.com


----------



## Candee15

Here's my blog. I love visitors!

http://lynnbyer.wordpress.com/


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

I actually wrote about my blog a while ago and mistakenly added it to the "Writer's Tips" thread.

It was my first post and I was worried about messing up, and then of course, I did.

Figures...

It's about nothing in particular, just my life in general, from what I did on vacation, to thoughts on my messy desk.

Blog title: Nancy C. Johnson, Romantic Suspense Author

http://www.nancy-cjohnson.blogspot.com


----------



## mrscottishman

Here's Your Sign, I mean my blog: http://blog.hogueonlife.com/

I am doing a Kindle Challenge, 100 Kindle Books in 2 years. I started this month and ran head on into Kindle html. I am recovering, sitting up and taking nourishment now. I am working on my template and will try to make it as cut and paste as I can, putting the chapters from new books and info into the template. I was surprised I couldn't find a Kindle Book template.

First book is "My Grandfather's Money Machines."
Next book could be "Cooking with Ketchup."
or maybe . . .
"Raising Teenagers for Fun and Profit"
or
"My Travels in Africa, by a reluctant Missionary."
"Raising a Salad Garden on Your Porch."
"Grilling a Great Pizza."
"Weight Loss Tips and Plans."
"BBQ."
"Shaving with the Double Edge."
"Old Time Radio."
"Depression."
"Your Life as a Fortune 500 Company."
"Cleaning with Cats."
"Your Marriage from Intensive Care to Intensive Caring."

I actually have an editor, but she just laughs.

I could use some suggestions, I am going to need a lot of titles . . .

The home page goes a little more into detail and then there is the resource page to give you some flavor on the project.

You asked for it!
Scott


----------



## ldenglish

My blog feeds to my Amazon author page:

http://www.amazon.com/Linda-Welch/e/B00287TEEG/ref=ntt_dp_epwbk_0


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author

mrscottishman said:


> Here's Your Sign, I mean my blog: http://blog.hogueonlife.com/
> 
> I am doing a Kindle Challenge, 100 Kindle Books in 2 years. I started this month and ran head on into Kindle html. I am recovering, sitting up and taking nourishment now. I am working on my template and will try to make it as cut and paste as I can, putting the chapters from new books and info into the template. I was surprised I couldn't find a Kindle Book template.
> 
> First book is "My Grandfather's Money Machines."
> Next book could be "Cooking with Ketchup."
> or maybe . . .
> "Raising Teenagers for Fun and Profit"
> or
> "My Travels in Africa, by a reluctant Missionary."
> "Raising a Salad Garden on Your Porch."
> "Grilling a Great Pizza."
> "Weight Loss Tips and Plans."
> "BBQ."
> "Shaving with the Double Edge."
> "Old Time Radio."
> "Depression."
> "Your Life as a Fortune 500 Company."
> "Cleaning with Cats."
> "Your Marriage from Intensive Care to Intensive Caring."
> 
> I actually have an editor, but she just laughs.
> 
> I could use some suggestions, I am going to need a lot of titles . . .
> 
> The home page goes a little more into detail and then there is the resource page to give you some flavor on the project.
> 
> You asked for it!
> 
> Scott


You have way too much energy, Scott!
But your titles made me laugh... especially Cleaning with Cats. I have a cat, so that title seems especially hilarious.
Take your blood pressure before the challenge, 'cause I want to know what it is afterwards.
Best of luck with it, Nancy


----------



## Barbara Morgenroth

The focus is ebooks. My blog is Real Writing For A Digital World http://www.robinoneillebooks.blogspot.com although since its inception coincided with my hand-to-hand combat with Photoshop, most of the posts have concerned cover art. As Joe Konrath has pointed out several times, cover art can be a crucial element in the book package, but most of us can't afford a designer, so we have to do the best we can. There's an illustration of whatever skillset I'm attempting to acquire, lasso tool, brushes, color. I hope these posts show possibilities, not only with cover art but book trailers and, of course, real writing.


----------



## mrscottishman

Dear Nancy and Co.,
Quote:
(But your titles made me laugh... especially Cleaning with Cats. I have a cat, so that title seems especially hilarious.)

I have accomplished my goal!  I am glad you enjoyed the titles. If I can write a good title maybe I can write a good book.  On the cats, I first noticed that if I had some cheese melted and stuck on a plate that the cats would make short work of cleaning it.  Then my wife burned something in a pot and left a charred black residue.  I was thinking . . . here is some juice left in a tuna can . . . well after a couple of applications the pot was clean enough to put in the dishwasher and the rest is history.  I haven't won the Nobel prize yet, but I keep my cell phone by the bed, I hear they are in a different time zone.

Then there are the dust bunnies.  We have Nellie, a Maine **** cat.  She is so fluffy that the first time I washed her I lost her.  When her fur is wet she just goes down to nothing.  We have an entertainment center and you know how hard it is to clean behind them.  Close to the wall and all those cables, the dust bunnies just love it.  I found out Nellie's favorite food is cheese.  I put one piece on one side of the entertainment center and another piece on the other side at the back of it.  Then I apply one Nellie.  The first time it took her three trips to get all the dust bunnies, but now I do it regularly and one time every few weeks does the trick.  I thought at first I would have to spray her with endust, but that isn't necessary.  Then when she comes out I just give her a quick going over with the vacuum hose.  She really enjoys it and she is all fluffy afterward!

Everyone that does much housework should have a cat or two.  We have two, but with the upstairs and downstairs we are probably really a three or four cat house and our cats have to work a little harder than ideal. 

Got to go, I was cooking on the grill last night and burned some hamburgers on the grill.  You know how hard it is to clean anything burned on like that.  I thought I would open a can of tuna and . . .

Scott


----------



## 13500

Here's mine, but I don't have any cats. Sorry. 

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


----------



## mrscottishman

KarenW.B. said:


> Here's mine, but I don't have any cats. Sorry.
> 
> http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com/


Karen, that is sad. I could mail you one . . .
Scott


----------



## kae

I just started a blog at Goodreads
Whoa! Another Author?
It will have info about my "writing world"--activities, works in progress, as well as tips to others on getting their MS to look professional (I'm also an editor).

I've had several blogs over the years, all quite unsuccessful. In the early days I was spammed a lot, and then I didn't keep up with posting. I have four active dot coms, and that takes time to maintain.

It seems that having friends drop by to post and comment is helpful in getting a blog off the ground. Unfortunately, I am of an age where many of my friends are technophobic and refuse to "sign in" to anything on the Internet (sigh).

It will be interesting to see if this new blog attempt works any better than the last ones.


----------



## 13500

mrscottishman said:


> Karen, that is sad. I could mail you one . . .
> Scott


I'm allergic, unfortunately. Besides, I don't think it would survive the trip to the US. It might result in a rather unfortunate situation, and I wouldn't be able to handle all of that guilt.


----------



## geoffthomas

Hey I had a thought.
Ok I know exactly what you all are responding with.

Here it is though:
Lots of the authors who are resident members here on KB have their own blogs.
That is what this thread is all about.
Now in the Introductions of New Members thread the most recent joiner mentioned coming here because of a mention of KB in Mr. Konrath's blog.  Now wouldn't it be a hoot if all of the authors mentioned that they sometimes hang out at www.kboards.com ?
What do you think?


----------



## tintaun

My blog is www.ballylara.wordpress.com

I blog about a variety of topics, not just my books.

regards,

es


----------



## 13500

geoffthomas said:


> Hey I had a thought.
> Ok I know exactly what you all are responding with.
> 
> Here it is though:
> Lots of the authors who are resident members here on KB have their own blogs.
> That is what this thread is all about.
> Now in the Introductions of New Members thread the most recent joiner mentioned coming here because of a mention of KB in Mr. Konrath's blog. Now wouldn't it be a hoot if all of the authors mentioned that they sometimes hang out at www.kboards.com ?
> What do you think?


I think it is a great idea. I already have a link to Kindleboards on my website, http://www.karenberner.com, and will add one to my blog when I update it.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson

My blog's here: http://shayneparkinson.blogspot.com/

It's a mix of writing news (how my work-in-progress is going, sales milestones, specially delightful reviews), and what's inspired me, be it events from New Zealand history, places I've visited that have a special resonance, or little details of family history. Musings on anything from a stained-glass window of Saint Brigid to a set of toy soldiers.


----------



## mrscottishman

KarenW.B. said:


> I'm allergic, unfortunately. Besides, I don't think it would survive the trip to the US. It might result in a rather unfortunate situation, and I wouldn't be able to handle all of that guilt.


I always pack them well and I have never had a problem . . .

But I understand about being . . . ahhhhcoo, 
allergic!

How about a fish?

Scott


----------



## HelenSmith

> Now wouldn't it be a hoot if all of the authors mentioned that they sometimes hang out at www.kboards.com Huh?
> What do you think?


I agree, Geoff. I have been thinking about doing it for a while. I did a post recently about a couple of very cheerful threads on the Kindle Books forum that I have participated in.

My blog is Helen Smith blog but I'll let you know when I post something that mentions Kindle Boards - it's a great resource and I love it, so I'll be saying something along those lines.

Helen


----------



## Joel Arnold

I do a bit of blogging about anything and everything. I guess the majority of it, however, is about writing.

Come check it out, if you get a chance!

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com

Joel Arnold


----------



## londonwriter

My blog is here. I would be grateful for any comments. Most of the stuff I write is travel related.

http://shuabparvez.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jay Hartman

Several of our authors keep blogs:

_Anne Brooke_
*Titles*: Girl In The Painting, The Secret Thoughts Of Leaves, How To Eat Fruit,Dancing With Lions
*Blog:* http://annebrooke.com/

_Bryl R. Tyne_
*Titles:* Zagzagel Diaries Forsaken, Zagzagel Diaries Denial
*Blog:* http://bryltyne.com/

_Jude Mason_
*Title:* And Then There Were Two
*Blog:* http://jude-mason.blogspot.com

_Ruth Sims_
*Titles:* Mr. Newby's Revenge, The Lawyer, The Ghost and The Cursed Chair
*Blog:* http://ruthsims.com/


----------



## Sharlow

My blog is here http://targoun.wordpress.com/

I'm new to the blogging idea, and have no idea what to write. So I'm currently sharing my limited knowledge on self publishing. Surprisingly I'm actually starting to get emails thanking me for the info I'm posting, which really isnt much yet.


----------



## 13500

mrscottishman said:


> I always pack them well and I have never had a problem . . .
> 
> But I understand about being . . . ahhhhcoo,
> allergic!
> 
> How about a fish?
> 
> Scott


Only if it's like the one in "Cat in the Hat" who will try to keep my children in line when I run out for errands.


----------



## Brian Drake

Hello, everyone. My name is Brian Drake and I've been writing for 15 years; the last 10 of them professionally. My blog, Brian Drake Explains It All, focuses on hard-boiled detective fiction, and you are all welcome to stop by. Also, later this year I plan to release a collection of short stories specifically for the Kindle called "Reaper's Dozen", and I hope you'll give it a look.

My blog is here: http://www.briandrake88.blogspot.com/


----------



## Randolphlalonde

I have a blog too! I actually try to post there once a week at minimum, and I discuss entertainment, science, and my own work. I don't talk about honing the craft of writing often, since I write the blog in order to entertain readers and keep them up on what's going on with the Spinward Fringe series, or other books I'm working on. I find the blog is a great bridge between book releases, where I can give my readers a place to check in while they're waiting.

I also use it for experiments.

In fact, my current experiment involves my readers formulating an upcoming novel. So far it's working out well.

Another fun fact is that I buy several .com's and such that lead to my webpage, and I have a front or welcome page that greets new visitors. Here are the URL's:

http://www.randolphlalonde.com/
http://www.randylalonde.com/
http://www.spinwardfringe.com/
http://www.crewcast.net/
http://www.fatecycle.com/
http://www.fatecycle.net/
http://www.nightbynight.net/

And one blog to rule them all, the most current posting can be found by clicking *NEWS*.


----------



## matte633

I just started a new blog, too... http://mattheweldridge.wordpress.com/

Since I can't get back into my old one...


----------



## blackbelt

www.whoisbillyjones.com/mylittlethoughts


----------



## daringnovelist

I guess I don't have a post in this thread....

My blog, The Daring Novelist, is an ongoing "novel dare" which I use to keep my productivity up. I post updates on my projects, as well as posts about writing theory and analysis of scenes. Lately I've been also joining blogfests, where you post a scene of your own.

http://daringnovelist.blogspot.com/

My author page is at http://www.camillelaguire.com/


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I just put up a first blog post today. My intention is to focus not on my books but on the experience of indie publishing as a "pure indie," that is someone who never was traditionally published but went straight to Kindle and other ebook formats. My belief is that while facts and figures from people like Konrath are encouraging and interesting, they don't apply to those of us who weren't traditionally published and don't have a fan base in that world. So -

http://thepureindie.wordpress.com/

Since I'm having a time mastering Word Press's way of doing things, the site itself is going to need a lot of editing, but the first post went up today.


----------



## Victorine

I just started a blog too! I decided to post stuff about being an indie author too, as well as writing tips and other stuff. I'll probably review some indie books along the way, to give some of my fellow indie authors some exposure.

Here it is if you want to follow it: http://victorinewrites.blogspot.com/

Thanks for the opportunity to share it with all of you. 

Vicki


----------



## EliseBell

Had an issue with the previous link when it had to switch to gmail account, here is the updated link. I"m trying to follow as many of these as I can, add me if you'd like.

http://elizabeth-silentscreams.blogspot.com/


----------



## AGreenleaf

I blog MOSTLY about writerly stuff (what I'm doing, book reviews, conference notes, etc.) on my website ( http://artemisgreenleaf.com). I also have a horse blog on Blogspot ( http://nickernotes.blogspot.com/ ) that I don't really have enough time to keep up with.


----------



## John Osborne

Here's my blog:

http://john-osborne99.blogspot.com

I've had it going for a couple of years, mostly documenting the process of writing and publishing my novel, _An Ordinary Fairy_.

May the blessings of the fairies be with you.


----------



## Groovy Writer

I remember when blogging meant creating a simple html page and uploading it to my website. Sounds simple; reality of technology meant more time hitting my computer with a hammer than actually writing. Now I blog with Wordpress and the big !!! over my head has gone away:
http://groovywriter.com
I took a look at Branden's blog and the historical fiction writers, plus a few others. We have some talented peeps around here...


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I just started my first blog a couple of days ago and wonder if some of you more experienced folks can tell me about blog etiquette.  If I'm going to link to others' blogs, should I contact them first and get permission? What about links and references within a post?


----------



## Victorine

I don't think you have to get permission to link to someone else's blog.  People really love it when others link to their blogs.  I'd say, link to whatever you want.  

Vicki


----------



## J.M Pierce

My blog address is:

http://failingtest.blogspot.com/

I'm new to the blog world and am really going to try to be more active with it. Take care!


----------



## terryr

My author blog:
*http://tmroy.teryvisions.com*

My publisher blog (news, reviews, editing, writing, marketing, and the secrets of life, the universe, and everything)
*http://www.zapstone.com/wordpress*


----------



## philvan

Hello everyone; well here goes - my writer-blog is http://www.swazz7.blogspot.com/ 
I started it a while ago and didn't think to give it an appropriate name - swazz was just short and easy to remember, also nobody else was using it. Could have used my own name as some do Phil van Wulven is fairly unlikely to be a duplicate.
I write about what I am doing related to writing and publicising- you know, posting stuff on Authonomy, slushpilereader, Facebook, twitter and now here.
There are also bits of current research or news I find interesting, especially if it relates in some way to something I've written, am busy with, or hope to write soon.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Here is my biog: http://www.joechiappetta.blogspot.com/
Updated at least once a week, I cover news about the books I put out, plus I post new comic drawings there.


----------



## 13500

ellenoc said:


> I just started my first blog a couple of days ago and wonder if some of you more experienced folks can tell me about blog etiquette. If I'm going to link to others' blogs, should I contact them first and get permission? What about links and references within a post?


As long as you cite your references and/or links, you will be fine without notifying them. Regarding the links, I would think you would want to make contact with the blog authors before you link, unless you see them in a thread like this one, maybe just as a professional courtesy.


----------



## Frank Zubek

My blog is down there in my signature
Most of the summer I'll be writing about getting my horror anthology up on Kindle by September 15
Just in time for Halloween

Plus I'll blog about the industry and various odds and ends

After that I'll focus on a Fantasy Antholgy
details to come...


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Forgot to mention that this topic is a great idea. Who would have imagined--so many authors who blog?


----------



## WAPatterson

I started an Author blog sometime ago. Mostly posting news on the book and email updates about my ideas and thoughts on what I am writing and what I want to write in the future. Kind of like an online notebook of ideas I can post from my phone of another computer when I'm away from my own writing set-up.

It is at: http://futureuseless.blogspot.com/ and it is open for all to see and comment as far as i know.

Please check it out as I update usually a couple times a week.

Thanks!


----------



## traderbryan

Hello, I am a new science-fiction writer published by Solstice Publishing.

I have a blog and it is at:

http://gbryansmith.webs.com/apps/blog/

Bryan


----------



## davidhburton

I don't think I threw mine in here yet.

http://davidhburton.com


----------



## traderbryan

Hi. I am a new science-fiction writer published by Solstice Publishing.

I have a new blog and it is at:

http://gbryansmith.webs.com/apps/blog/

Bryan


----------



## Sharlow

Here's a question to the moderators. Shouldn't this be stickied? I mean eventually we will run out of authors to post in this and it will disappear into the darkness on infinity. 

I for one am lazy and haven't booked marked all these blogs yet, but I do love trying something new, like an authors blog. Anyways, it just seems like readers may find this list interesting for finding and following authors.


----------



## daveconifer

I just blogged about how shocked I am that my WIP is turning out to be a chick book!


----------



## Sharlow

Ok I book marked all the blogs here. Not sure how long it took me, but ouch.... So hopefully I'll be able to take a look at everyones blogs when I get a chance.


----------



## amanda_hocking

Hi, all. This is my blog: http://amandahocking.blogspot.com/

I've followed some of you, but not very many, cause I just went through a big tagging spree and a Facebook following spree, and I'm taking a break from that right now. But I promise to come back later and follow you.


----------



## 13500

daveconifer said:


> I just blogged about how shocked I am that my WIP is turning out to be a chick book!


It will be good for you to tap into your feminine side. 

What is the book about?


----------



## William Meikle

I hope everybody on Blogger has spotted that you can now add extra pages to your blog, making it more like Wordpress. (There's now an "Edit Pages" tab under "Posting")

That means we can now do "About Me" and "Books" pages on separate parts of the blog instead of clogging up the sidebar. More places to advertise books...

I've now got pages for About Me, Books, Ebooks, Anthologies, Chapbooks, Freebies and Writing Tips (you can have ten)

Willie
http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/


----------



## 13500

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## brendancody

Just to pitching my blog in too:

www.brendancody.com


----------



## Sharlow

williemeikle said:


> I hope everybody on Blogger has spotted that you can now add extra pages to your blog, making it more like Wordpress. (There's now an "Edit Pages" tab under "Posting")
> 
> That means we can now do "About Me" and "Books" pages on separate parts of the blog instead of clogging up the sidebar. More places to advertise books...
> 
> I've now got pages for About Me, Books, Ebooks, Anthologies, Chapbooks, Freebies and Writing Tips (you can have ten)
> 
> Willie
> http://williammeikle.blogspot.com/


thanks Willie, now If I can just find the time to figure out how to do it on word press... As I didn't even realize I could do that on word press.


----------



## HelenSmith

Hi, Willie

I just noticed the new 'page' function on Blogger yesterday - not sure how long it's been there. I've put up an 'about me' page but that's it. I like the covers to your books that you've got on your 'books' page. I've got 'about me', 'books' and reviews and so on on my website but that's fairly static and my blog gets more traffic.

Helen
http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com


----------



## JumpingShip

I'm new to these boards. I've had a blog for about four months now and it's fairly active. I usually blog about four to five times a week. I've recently begun doing reviews of Indie author books. I plan to do them on Thursdays since I figure people will be looking for books to read over a weekend.

Besides that, I'm hosting my first blogfest this week, called Terror Tuesday. It's to post scenes of terror from your books/WIP or just to write a scene for the blogfest. Whatever you want. There's a Mr. Linky on my site to sign up.

Mary McDonald Has the Write Stuff


----------



## Dawsburg

Hey everyone! Great thread! My blog is found at http://blog.dawsonvosburg.net

And of course you can check out the rest of the site from there.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard

I have a daily blog that I use to write about everything from the perils of being a househusband, to writing, to marketing. It's called A Dark and Stormy Blog .

I also use blogspot as a "website" for my books, like so The Ways of Khrem . You can use blogspot to make a blog that pretty much behaves a website.


----------



## michaeljasper

I'm still feeling my way 'round here, and found this nice little topic.

Here's my blog, with attached website: http://michaeljasper.wordpress.com/journal/

Right now, it's mostly chatting about various works in progress and some promo, plus the occasional post about my kids and life in general. I find I do more "tweeting" on Twitter (http://twitter.com/michaeljasper) and notes on Facebook (http://www.facebook.com/michaeljasper) than blogging, but please check it out.

I'll be checking you guys out, too!


----------



## cshenold

My blog, "The monster under the bed is real." is at http://carol-carolsinkspot.blogspot.com. I also blog on www.redbook.com. I talk about writing and anything else that strikes my fancy as well as promote or post news. The most difficult thing is time to do it regularly. But then so is writing regularly and marketing because life and a full time job gets in my way, just like everyone else.


----------



## kae

I just resurrected my blog "Mental Geysers" at blogspot. I set it up a few years ago, and never used it, but didn't delete it because I liked the name 

Not a lot of posts, yet. Will be posting 3 times a week on writing, writers life, editing considerations and a few book reviews thrown in. 
http://www.mentalgeysers.blogspot.com. 
Visit. Comment! 
Outside interest is what makes blogs work.


----------



## JenniferColt

*Jennifer Colt

http://www.jennifercolt.com

Home of the McAfee Twins: identical, twenty-something sisters who run Double Indemnity Investigations in L.A.










Hope to see you there!

Jennifer*


----------



## 16205

Hi! I have a ton of blogs for other things, but recently made one for my writing. I'll go back and add you all to my blogroll. Here's mine!

http://www.daniellebourdon.com/


----------



## Ciar Cullen

I'm not sure what my blog is--part diary, part promotion, part contests, some reviews, a lot of nonsense. I'm active daily for months and then I abandon it for months.

But it's Ciar Cullen's Collapsing Universe http://ciarcullen.wordpress.com


----------



## Frank Zubek

Mine is below in my signature
thanx for the reminder


----------



## tintaun

My blog is Onwards... and the url is www.ballylara.wordpress.com

I post short stories, extracts of work in progress and bits and pieces relating to Irish, Irish-American and Celtic culture.

eddie stack


----------



## Linda S. Prather Author

Here's mine. http://www.jacodypress.blogspot.com

I love blogging about my books, but I also blog about other subjects. Dreams, Self-Hypnosis, Enhancing Your Psychic Abilities, and the metaphysical in general along with paranormal topics. I've only recently started blogging again, and occasionally will include a short story or poetry selection.


----------



## Author Eyes

Just got my blog!

http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## R. M. Reed

I just changed to http://open.salon.com/blog/rreed423
There's a lot more activity there, people actually read my first post within minutes of it being posted.


----------



## Katie Salidas

I've got two blogs I participate in.

This one is my personal blog. Written In Blood

This one is a joint blog with a few erotica authors! I post as Rozlyn Sparks here every Thursday. Coffee Fueled Erotica.


----------



## Maker

My blog is here: http://joanneskerrett.blogspot.com/

I plan to begin reviewing books on it again within the next week.


----------



## DaniDSmith

I have been blogging at:

http://www.theangelsgate.blogspot.com

Interested folks can read excerpts from upcoming books and read general thoughts on art, tattooing, writing, and the creative life in general. Pop over and say hello!

Peace!
Dani Smith


----------



## jonconnington

Yeah...I have a blog, which I try my best to update on a semi-regular basis

Jon Connington's Litany of Awfully Interesting Things....

Feel free to check it post. I pretty much post on anything that catches my fancy, along with updates on my writing. Happy to add anyone to my Blogroll who's willing to do the same...


----------



## Paul Levine

I use my Facebook page as a blog. Ask to be my friend and mention kindleboards in a message, so that I'm sure to accept! (I have 4,300 friends and will soon hit the 5,000 max). Go here:  [URL=http://www.facebook.com/Author.Paul.Levine]http://www.facebook.com/Author.Paul.Levine [/url] Would love to hear from old readers, new readers, and soon-to-be readers!

I also blogged on L.A. Books Examiner the other day about my donating all proceeds of "To Speak for the Dead" to cancer treatment at Penn State Hershey Children's Hospital.  [URL=http://www.examiner.com/x-5892-LA-Books-Examiner~y2010m7d1-LA-Author-Paul-Levine-Pledges-100-of-EBook-Proceeds-to-Childhood-Cancer-Treatment#]http://www.examiner.com/x-5892-LA-Books-Examiner~y2010m7d1-LA-Author-Paul-Levine-Pledges-100-of-EBook-Proceeds-to-Childhood-Cancer-Treatment# [/url]

Now, I'll check out some fellow author blogs!


----------



## tonyaplank

Hi,

I have a blog, but I write mainly about dance (I'm a former - well intermittent - ballroom dancer, and a longtime balletomane). I also write about arty things going on in NYC and I do write about my book whenever I get a good review, etc. 

The blog is: http://www.tonyaplank.com/swan_lake_samba_girl/

Thank you so much for starting this thread!


----------



## J.E.Johnson

Just revamped my other blog to include author interviews! Drop on by and check out what these great indie authors have to say about their books: http://oescienne.com/blog/.
-Jenna


----------



## WilliamEsmont

I periodically blog about issues related to the themes in my novel at http://www.selfarrest.com


----------



## Guest

http://powerlessbooks.com/blog/?p=28

This particular blog post is my favorite so far, detailing the time I was attacked by a crazed woman after a screening of The Da Vinci Code. Let me just say she was off her rocker!


----------



## HelenSmith

Here's mine - http://helensmithblog.blogspot.com

I'm always glad of new 'public followers' so please follow and if you have a blog, I'll follow back.

Thanks
Helen


----------



## M.S. Verish

Hey CK! Here's our blog. It's mainly about our writing experiences and tips on writing fantasy. Thanks!

http://secramore.blogspot.com/


----------



## Monti

Here's my blog site: http://marymontaguesikes.blogspot.com 
I'm thinking blogs are more important now than Web sites which are static.

Monti
Dangerous Hearts
http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Hearts-Shadowed-ebook/dp/B003XVYHIO/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1280628805&sr=1-8


----------



## SarahBarnard

My blog is here: http://www.sarahbarnard.co.uk/blog/ I write mainly about my writing journey - some writing, novel excerpts, sales news, project plans etc.


----------



## Author Eyes

I tried to include as many as I could on my blogroll. If I missed yours, please let me know.

*http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/*


----------



## farrellclaire

I thought some of the bloggers here might be interested in this:

http://dun-scaith.blogspot.com/2010/07/fantastic-opportunity-for-indie-writers.html

They're running a blog carnival for indies this month. The topic is why you chose to take the self publishing route. If you want to take part go to that post and leave a comment to sign up.


----------



## Sharlow

farrellclaire said:


> I thought some of the bloggers here might be interested in this:
> 
> http://dun-scaith.blogspot.com/2010/07/fantastic-opportunity-for-indie-writers.html
> 
> They're running a blog carnival for indies this month. The topic is why you chose to take the self publishing route. If you want to take part go to that post and leave a comment to sign up.


Cool, I signed up for it. Looks like a great idea.


----------



## Author Eyes

I recently added the first in a series of posts on my blog about how I got published. --My "road to publication."

http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson

My blog contains self-publishing topics, book reviews, and publishing news.

My Dog Ate My Manuscript: http://ngeminisasson.blogspot.com/

I also write historical fiction reviews for a team blog:

Historical Novel Review Blog: http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

Hi, my personal blog, The Brooklyn Scribbler is here: http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/ 
Usually, it's a tie between promotion and writing woes.

I'm also part of a blog that reviews historical fiction, Historical Novel review: http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/

And I regularly contribute articles on writing, research and publication on Unusual Historicals: http://unusualhistoricals.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cliff Ball

Mine is http://cliffball.blogspot.com

About the only thing I blog about is my novels, and an occasional rant on a movie.


----------



## Lafittewriter

Hi guys...new to the board.
I use blogger for my blog: http://lafittesblackbox.blogspot.com/

I try to add a little history to the book and show some of the places in the book.

I'll be sure to check out each of the blogs mentioned.


----------



## JackCutty

I am just getting my blog started, but I'd like to add my name to the list!

http://www.jackcutty.com

At the moment, I'm using the blog to promote my book, and to give excerpts and sneak peeks at upcoming projects.
~Jack


----------



## Author Eyes

I'm still trying to learn how to be a blogger. I've learned a lot from many of the bloggers here.

I have a few posts up now-- this blog is on WordPress.

http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## NicolaFurlong

Hey,

Thanks for the opportunity to let you about my blog and podcast. My blog, http://www.epubbing.com, is dedicated to fiction writing, publishing and e-booking tips. It also hosts my new podcast, http://nicolafurlong.com/blog/nicolas-work/novel-experience-podcast-2/, which focuses on discovering practical writing tips through my interviews with folks in the book biz (authors, agents, booksellers, editors, reviewers) to help fiction wordsmiths get published. My most recent guest is the terrific Saskatoon crime writer, Anthony Bidulka.

Visit, read and listen. Greatly appreciate your interest; love to receive your comments!


----------



## stacyjuba

Thanks for the opportunity to post. My blog is http://www.stacyjuba.com/blog. I feature posts and guest posts that tie into the titles of my books. Since my debut mystery/romantic suspense novel is titled _Twenty-Five Years Ago Today_, I have guest authors (or their characters) answer the question What were you doing 25 years ago?

By the end of 2010, I will also be launching a new feature to tie into my upcoming reality show-themed mystery novel _Sink or Swim_. I'll be offering a unique guest blog opportunity in which one of the author's characters can fill out an audition interview to "try out" for the fictional reality show _Sink or Swim_, in which contestants act as crew members aboard a Tall Ship. It will basically be just a short interview, easy for the author to fill out in the voice of the character, but I'll be promoting the interviews as tryouts for _Sink or Swim_. Every spring, summer, fall and winter, I'll look back over that season's crop of "contestants" and the character that brought in the most unique commenters will be that season's winner -- as a prize, I'll feature whatever extra promo material the author wants -- i.e. an excerpt, an embedded book trailer, list of review blurbs, etc. At the end of the year, I'll have an All Stars post where I'll recap the 4 winners of the year, and a Fan Favorite post where I'll recap everyone else. I'm still working on the interview questions, but should have the guidelines finalized by the end of September. It will be a very friendly 'competition' - basically just an interview with some marketing spin to make it more fun.

If any authors would be interested in doing one or both guest blog options, please email me at [email protected] for the guidelines. I'm mostly looking for guests in January 2011 and beyond, but could squeeze in a couple people in December.

Stacy


----------



## rcordiner

I've only just joined the blogging world - so mine is certainly not in the league of some of those I've checked here - nice work guys!

Would be nice to have some feedback from the experts! 

cordiner.wordpress.com


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Reworked my Blog

http://writerslife4me.blogspot.com/

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Guest

Carolyn
Thanks for the opportunity.
I have an epic fantasy adventure series going and a spoof based on Terry Brooks' Magic Kingdom.
My blog supports all the books and links to the web pages for each except my my Magic Kingdom (blog info only).
I do all sorts of stuff on my blog...keep readers informed of soon to be published, author events, invite visitor comments on proposed covers and other stuff. I don't keep it up daily. Wish more people out of the many who visit would leave comments.
"Nothing encourages like success."
http://davethedc.wordpress.com/
Links in my signature will bring you to Amazon where all by books are displayed.

Good luck on your venture.
May all your adventures be magical.


----------



## Guest

Mine is a weekly RANT at the injustices and ignorance in the world!

the icon to get to it is at the top of the page over my picture- here: http://www.mrmathias.com or here

http://bookblogs.ning.com/profile/MichaelRMathiasJr


----------



## Author Eyes

I am soooo proud of my son for helping me fix my home page! Why do we need teenagers and 20-somethings to help us with all this stuff?

http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## MachineTrooper

> I started a new blog last night, ferrying posts from Amazon to my new little niche on the Net,


I just got started, too, and have been doing the same thing for the most part. http://twofistedblogger.blogspot.com/

I have links and preview widgets related to my books, but I review other authors' work. So far it's just reviews, but who knows what the future holds.


----------



## cegrundler

I have two blogs of random musings. http://cegrundler.wordpress.com is an ongoing collection of randomness, alternating between boat restoration, (which pulls in the most traffic,) ongoing pickup truck repairs, dogs, life in general, and on rare occasions, writing. I've just started a second, more subject specific blog, http://lastexitnj.wordpress.com which focuses on all positive and surprising things New Jersey related, and I've been having fun with that.


----------



## ebooklover

We have a blog for our fiction series here

*http://inmydreamsitwassimpler.blogspot.com/ *

The book is actually a "blook" made up of the blog posts and some extra features 

We are currently giving out snippets of the next book every week. Check it out!


----------



## debbieannp

Hi! I'm new to blogging, but decided to start my blog to promote my new novel, "Strange Loops." Although I intend to write about writing, my blog will also cover musings and whatever else pops into my head. I'm looking forward to visiting other author's blogs and hope everyone will feel welcome to visit my blog at http://thoughtsinwriting-debbie.blogspot.com/


----------



## JeffreyCarver

I blog at Pushing a Snake Up a Hill http://starrigger.blogspot.com/.

Just the other day, I posted about my experiment to see what works best for me in ebook publishing: traditional, indie, free, or through the backlist publisher E-reads. I have books available through all those modes. That's at http://starrigger.blogspot.com/2010/09/bidness-model-shmidness-model.html. Comments welcome!


----------



## 13500

I am reworking my blog as we speak.

Editing for grammarphobes will appear on Mondays and Wednesdays.

Fridays will be "Flash Fiction Fridays."

I am highlighting different themes each month. First up is horror for October, followed by another sort of scary thing--family gatherings. It is 500 words maximum. The horror deadline is 9/29 and the November deadline is 11/1.

You can e-mail your submission to me at [email protected] Please put "Flash Fiction Fridays" in the subject line.

The only thing I ask in return is that you follow my blog.

This is going to be a great writing exercise for authors and a way to showcase what I know will be excellent work. Lots of fun for readers, too.

Thanks,
Karen
http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## Author Eyes

New blog post about public speaking and book promotion:

http://shelleystout.librifiles.com/


----------



## jbh13md

This isn't my personal author's blog, but it is a sight I manage and I think it might be something people who blog might be interested in: http://indiefantasywritersunlimited.blogspot.com/


----------



## RyanMWilliams

I just noticed this thread, so I'll pitch in my blog as well! At www.ryanmwilliams.com, mostly post about writing, being a new indie author. I also have been posting a new short story each week, free via a Smashwords coupon.


----------



## Kevin D.

I was, at one time, working on a series of "Ramblings" blogs. I was going to create a whole network of "Ramblings" to address random topics (i.e. Video Game Ramblings, Road Ramblings, Television Ramblings, Political Ramblings, etc). As many of my projects do, it kind of fizzled out. But I did put a lot of time and effort into "Retail Ramblings" which is a collection of true stories about things that have happened to me during my years working in retail. I don't update nearly as often as I should now, but it's up on facebook and I made a Blogger version for people who aren't on facebook.

I'm actually working on putting the stories together into ebook form to be offered on amazon.com and smashwords.com. As a bonus, anyone who gets the ebook version will be treated to ten stories that I haven't released to the blog. I have a few more stories to write and some format issues to work out, but then it will be ready.

In the meantime, you can check out any blogs I already published at Retail Ramblings on Facebook!
You can also find it on Blogger at Retail Ramblings on Blogger!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Liam

Hi folks . . . I'm a bit too busy with different projects to write the long posts I had been writing on my blog, so I came up with a new idea for a blog that I can update a few times a week . . . you can check it out here http://www.hugewordsbyhugepeople.blogspot.com/ and you can also "Like" me on Facebook to get Huge Words directly to your newsfeed . . . find me by searching for Huge Words by Huge People, or I think you can also get to me here http://www.facebook.com/pages/Huge-Words-by-Huge-People/149827695052071

One of my first Huge Words posts:

"Speak softly and carry a big stick. This way, in order for them to hear you, they will have to come close. That's when you hit them with the stick." ~Me, and Theodore Roosevelt

Enjoy, and Godspeed,
Liam


----------



## ReflexiveFire

Mine can me found here: http://reflexivefire.wordpress.com/

The first eight chapters of my military fiction novel-in-progress are uploaded in draft form. I also have some book reviews and loads of pictures I took while I was in the army. If anyone has any requests or suggestions for the blog I'd love to hear them. Thanks.


----------



## DavidRM

My writing blog is Guns & Magic.

I've been writing that blog since December 2006. I've posted stories and first drafts of novel chapters and my thoughts about writing process and the books I've read and more.

I'm looking forward to finding other writing blogs to follow.

-David


----------



## 13500

Today on Bibliophilic Blather, "Editing for Grammarphobes, part 2," commonly misused word pairs.

http://karenwojcikberner.blogspot.com


----------



## moondog

My blog relates strongly to the subject matter of my book, The Judas Syndrome (www.the-judas-syndrome.com), which fits into the Apocalyptic Fiction category. In it I talk about prophesies of the end times, ideas on how the end might come, when, etc...
It's not all doom and gloom though as the word Apocalypse really just means change. Change can be destructive, but it can also be a good thing.
I do, of course, plug my series of books there as well. The blog is found here: http://apocalyptic-literature.blogspot.com/


----------



## Basil Sands

My website and blog is Basil Sands Fiction.

On the page I talk about many things ranging from books and publishing, to humourous or political topics, and personal life as well. You just never know what you are going to get. You can also buy my books or download the free podcast audio versions of them from that page...or leave a donation for an author give stuff away for free.


----------



## K. A. Jordan

I don't think I've posted to this one.

My blog is Jordan's Croft http://jordanscroft.blogspot.com

I write about:
- Independent Publishing 
- changes to the publishing industry
- plug websites that support writers
- review books and websites
- natter on about the farm
- post about marketing or writing novels
- rant about politics (beware, I'm a conservative Democrat)


----------



## Jeff Tompkins

My blog is http://jefftompkins.blogspot.com/

Ingredients
Humor: 99%
Huh?: 1%

Inactive ingredients
Maltodextrin

Thank you.


----------



## cherylktardif

My main blog is The Suspense is Killing Me: http://www.cherylktardif.com.

I also write regularly on two multi-author blogs: 
Criminal Minds at Work http://www.criminalmindsatwork.blogspot.com
The Write Type ~ Multi-Author Musings http://www.writetype.blogspot.com

Now I'm off to check out some of the blogs listed here.


----------



## OliverCrommer

Mine's http://jasonwchannovelist.blogspot.com/

Please follow me and I will try to follow as many of you as I can. Now all I gotta do is go through 12 pages of blogs...


----------



## 13500

Ryne Douglas Pearson said:


> My blog/site is http://www.rynedouglaspearson.com/. I post about writing, reading, movies, and bacon.


I like bacon.


----------



## Aris Whittier

I blog here:

http://awhittier.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pamela

Hi all,

I have a blog here: http://pamelamary.wordpress.com/

I't's hard to keep up writing. I keep checking to see if anyone went to my blog, because I just started it a little while ago.

I'm doing a promotion. A gift for a review on my Amazon page. You will see it on the blog.

I'll try and look at all the blogs posted.

Pam


----------



## Debra Lee

Yes, I blog, too. Most of my post are about my books.

http://debralee.blogspot.com

Debra


----------



## Erik Handy

Pod Crawlers -- http://podcrawlers.wordpress.com/ -- making your skin crawl since Feb. '07


----------



## LCEvans

My blog is mostly about writing. I've had the blog for a while, but haven't completely figured it out, which is why I am one of my own followers.

http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/


----------



## harpwriter

I blog about medieval history, Scotland, writing, and time travel at http://www.bluebellstrilogy.com/blog and am slowly re-posting at http://bluebellstrilogy.blogspot.com/


----------



## Delilah Devlin

I blog daily. I made a resolution last year that I wouldn't miss a single day, no matter what. And I haven't for over a year and a half.

Now, I'm not that interesting, but I have guest bloggers, sneak peeks at upcoming books, sexy excerpts, frequent contests and a fun thing where readers get to help me plot the next chapter of my free, serialized story.

Come check it out. http://www.delilahdevlin.com/blog/


----------



## Laurensaga

I try to post to my blog once to two times weekly. I blog about publishing and the book industry in general. I would love a guest blogger or interviews just contact me.

http://laurensaga.blogspot.com/


----------



## altworld

Check out my blog at http://www.alt-world.com

Its all about changing your reality, in the most odd ways...


----------



## Richardcrasta

My blog functions as a way of giving information to my readers, and sometimes to express my thoughts on a public issue, as many of my books are independent and have been discreetly censored by distributors:

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com/

Also, this blog, which I started later, and has a "Tip Jar" !

http://crasta.typepad.com


----------



## CecileSaldana

I've found I prefer writing about fictional characters more than I do about my true life.  But I have started a blog just to see what it's like.

http://cecilesaldana.blogspot.com/


----------



## aaronpolson

I blog about books, horror and fantasy writing, etc. at:

Aaron Polson, writer of digital pulp and fantastic lies (http://aaronpolson.blogspot.com)


----------



## tintaun

I've a blog at http://ballylara.wordpress.com. It's mostly about Irish cultural topics, reviews of gigs and books, plus the occasional piece of my own short fiction.

eddie stack


----------



## Vetwriter

I don't blog nearly as much as I would like, but my blog site is located here:

http://www.booktalk.org/blogs/vetwriter/


----------



## 16205

Hi everyone! Here's mine:

www.daniellebourdon.com


----------



## VHopkins_Author

I have an author blog specifically for blogging my journey in writing. It reaches my author friends in the indie world and some readers.

http://vickihopkinsauthor.blogspot.com

In addition to the above, I maintain two other blogs that get read worldwide. One is for singles. Great therapy to dump your thoughts, but it's been positively amazing the private emails I've received saying how much people relate. There are a lot of lonely people in the world.

http://justonesingle.blogspot.com

My first blog, however, that really took off like wildfire was Lessons From the Phantom of the Opera. After 114 posts, I did put part of it in print because readers were asking me to. It keeps going and growing having just passed 67,000 hits from 116 countries worldwide. It's a trip to say the least, and I use it also not only to put my thoughts down about the story, but to help promote my fellow Phantom authors as well. This blog was really my first attempt to start writing in the public domain and gave me the incentive and keep writing.

http://thephantomslessons.blogspot.com

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Neil_Plakcy

I've resuscitated an old blog that had been dormant for a while in order to have a place to post notes from my stint at the FBI Citizen's Academy. This eight-week course, offered free by my local office of the FBI, has already been very interesting, as we've learned about health care fraud, mortgage fraud, and intelligence gathering.

http://mahubooks.blogspot.com

Neil Plakcy


----------



## William L.K.

My blog page is on my site.

I haven't blogged much, but it's open for indie author's promotion.


----------



## Cliff Ball

Here's my blog:

http://cliff1974.wordpress.com


----------



## rsullivan9597

My husband's blog is:  Here. I personally find it pretty entertaining. Some of my favorite posts of his include:

Grammar Nazi's
I must be someone now
In the beginning
Sanity can't be measured with a yardstick


----------



## Kay Wilde

I'm new to the indie author and Kindle process, but I've been very happy with the response I've received so far. I do have a blog at http://kaywilde.blogspot.com/ where I've just posted my all time favorite, time saver, cookie recipe to thank my readers for their support, and hopefully help give everyone a jump start on their holiday baking.

Kay Wilde


----------



## MClayton

Deleted


----------



## Mike Dennis

I blog regularly on my own website: http://mikedennisnoir.com

I also do the occasional review and I invite comments on all my postings.


----------



## Glenn Bullion

Mine is here (getting started really, planning on blogging about anything that comes to mind):

http://www.glennbullion.com


----------



## Daniel Arenson

Here's my blog: http://danielarenson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Leighton

Mine is Murder is Everywhere:

http://murderiseverywhere.blogspot.com/

We are seven crime writers who set our stories outside of the United States. We don't blog about our books, or the craft of writing, but rather about items of human/cultural/historical interest that occur in our individual countries. There's a new post every day. We strive, above all, to entertain - and we hope you'll drop in and have a look.


----------



## Danny1945

http://dannyscommonplbk.blogspot.com/

I use this blog to stash quotations and articles about writing.


----------



## Victoria Howard

I have two blogs: http://authorvictoriahoward.blogspot.com/ and http://victoriahoward.wordpress.com/

I'm also on Twitter. http://victoriahoward_

My latest book, Ring of Lies, will be released shortly.

Victoria

www.victoriahoward.co.uk


----------



## lstrange

Hi-

I don't blog as often as I should, but my thoughts and opinions can be found here: www.lizstrange.com

I'm also on twitter: www.twitter.com/LizStrangeVamp

Happy reading!

Liz Strange


----------



## Spinneyhead

My blog is http://www.spinneyhead.co.uk/

It's been around for years and is about all sorts of things as well as my writing. I've published some stories and works in progress there over the years and no doubt will do so again.


----------



## RandomizeME

WordPress Book Bloggers Listing


I'm collecting links for a Book Bloggers (authors, reviewers) directory for those on the WordPress platform. Mostly to make it easier for readers on WP to find these other WP blogs which frequently get lost in the shuffle. You can check out the current listing HERE.

*If you are an author with a WP-based blog that I haven't added to the list yet, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

Okay, I fit under the "random musings" niche with a bit of my experience as an e-book indie. Most of my books were published traditionally and went out of print but I have written two new things just as e-books. My blog link is:http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Consuelo Saah Baehr


----------



## Debra L Martin

Here's my blog: Two Ends of the Pen
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

I offer author interviews, book giveaways and new release posts, panel discussions and book reviews.


----------



## G. Henkel

I just wanted to throw in real quick that I have finally been able to get my own personal blog up and running.

http://www.guidohenkel.com


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

www.OgBlayOtSpay.blogspot.com!


----------



## sophiavanburen

My book is _Illumination - How One Woman Made Light of the Darkness_, in which I get a little into the territory of becoming what is called a "non custodial mother." There are 2.2 million women in the U.S. that qualify as such. This is also the name of my blog, http://www.anoncustodialmother.blogspot.com/ There are a lot of very sad stories out there about how so many women lost their children, and my hope is to one day have a platform to help bring light to this cause, and these mothers. Here is a blurb about me from my blog:

_I never thought it could happen to me. I was a stay at home mom who made pancakes on weekday mornings and drove my kids and their friends to soccer practice, clipped coupons like a pro and attended Couple's Bible Study every week with my husband. This is my story of how sometimes, what you least expect to happen does... and what happens when one life collapses and a new one begins._

I hope you get a chance to check it out. I'm always looking for new readers and feedback, as well as friends who are writers!

~ Sophia van Buren


----------



## cheryllynn2458

I am a new author on Amazon.com for Kindle and I started my writer's blog last week. It's mostly for musings and samples of my work but I do have my poetry collection there as well. I look forward to writing more and gaining more notoriety as a writer, although the writing part is really what's important to me; doing what I love to do and making a living at it. Isn't that what it's all about, anyway?

http://theurbanmuse2458.blogspot.com


----------



## cherylktardif

Shameless Promoter - Book Marketing Coach (book marketing tips) http://www.shamelesspromoter.com
Criminal Minds at Work (multi-author blog) http://www.criminalmindsatwork.blogspot.com
The Write Type ~ Multi-Author Musings http://www.writetype.blogspot.com
The Suspense is Killing Me http://www.cherylktardif.blogspot.com (my personal blog)

These are my main blogs.


----------



## Rob Alex

You can find my author blog at http://sexychallenges.blogspot.com it is more of just a list of my books but it is still listed as a blog.


----------



## Parisse

I blog at *alivewithwords.com*
www.alivewithwords.com
www.jeromeparisse.com

And by the way, I am pleased to announce that my two young adult paranormal novels are now available on the Kindle!
*BODY SWAP*
Body Swap
The world's first text message adventure romance...
...with the other side!

*THE WINGS OF LEO SPENCER*
The Wings of Leo Spencer
How do you protect your family and your best friend from a terrible fate if you're dead and you can make no impression on the material world?

www.jeromeparisse.com


----------



## Rob Alex

You can also pick up my blog about couples right on your kind check out The Couples Spot and find helpful tips on improving your relationship daily.


----------



## Sharon Austin

My blog:

http://sharonaustin.blogspot.com


----------



## Saffina Desforges

Here's mine:

http://sapphicscribe.wordpress.com
http://saffinadesforges.wordpress.com


----------



## felicityheaton

Hi everyone!

I'm a paranormal romance / sci-fi romance author and I've been keeping a blog for around 5 years now. Wow. That's a long time!

My main blog is here: http://felicityheaton.blogspot.com

I also just launched a new special blog for my upcoming long paranormal romance novel, *Love Immortal*. The novel will be available from January 15th 2011, and I'm posting free chapters in the lead up to its' release.

You can read the free chapters and get a taste of the book at the blog: http://loveimmortalromancenovel.blogspot.com/

If you're a paranormal romance author, reader or reviewer, then feel free to follow the blogs and I'll follow you back!

Felicity Heaton


----------



## Rob Alex

Some great blogs on here love reading other authors blogs


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak

My blog is for readers and writers: news, contests, stories, featured books.

"Who's Imagining All This?" http://ghostplanestory.blogspot.com/

I'd love to see you there!

Suzanne


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

I created a blog when I began to publish e-books. I always loved the idea of having a column on some public forum to empty my thoughts on daily life.
The blog fulfills that wish. It's a responsibility but I like doing it.

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/

Consuelo Saah Baehr


----------



## 5711

Mine is currently more a place to get information about my books and writing, though I keep planning to blog more on it. There's this little hurdle called the day job that keeps getting in the way.  When I do post beyond updates, it's often related to historical research I'm doing:

http://www.stephenfanderson.com/

If I could blog about everything I love, like film, soccer and beer, there'd be no stopping me!

Steve


----------



## Mark Adair

I have a couple of blogs. In between facebook and twitter and my website and kindleboards and...what's that other thing?...ummm....oh yeah, writing, I haven't kept them as current as I'd like. markadairzap.blogspot.com serializes another suspense novel I've been working on. It's been a fun experiment to write as blog entries - immediate reader feedback, etc. The first chapter begins at markadairzap.blogspot.com/2009/05/chapter-1.html and I have 11 chapters posted. My non-fiction blog about life can be found at http://markadairblog.blogspot.com/ but I haven't updated it since last year.

Which brings up an interesting point. When push comes to shove, and it always does, how do your prioritize your social/blog postings. I know they all have different focuses and frequencies. Lately I've been leaning towards the facebook/twitter/kindleboard universe when it comes to posting, probably because the postings tend to be shorter and less time consuming. How about the rest of you?

Cheers!


----------



## JackNolte

Blog? Who still blogs? 

Just kidding. My main site is actually a Wordpress blog. Gotta love Wordpress. It really is the best website management tool out there.

~Jack


----------



## Rye

my blog is at www.ryejames.blogspot.com


----------



## chris.truscott

My blog, which I started the other day, is primarily for self-promotion and to talk about what I'm reading. I actually had used the site previously for political stuff, but hadn't done anything with it for at least a year. Then I read about #samplesunday, so I cleared the old content and made it my "author blog."

http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com

*Today's Posts*

_Video of the Metrodome roof collapse (not book-related at all, just stunning)_
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/metrodome-roof-collapse.html

_What I'm reading now_
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/book-for-season-jobless-recovery.html

_#samplesunday for my first novel_
http://christophertruscott.blogspot.com/2010/12/stumbling-forward-preface-chapters-1-3.html


----------



## JaydeS

jayde-scott.blogspot.com

A blog with marketing and promotion tips for writers. I have a PR background so you might find some of the tips useful. Regards, Jayde


----------



## AuthorDanielSpringer

I started blogging just before my mystery/thriller released on 10/31/2010. I like to blog about my book, writing, events like book signings, among other things.

If you are interested, check out: http://DanielSpringer.com/blog

Daniel


----------



## Jacqueline H

*Hi my name is Jacqueline Howett, *I'm the author of *The Greek Seaman, a seafaring debut novel *just published on Kindle.

My new blog has been up just one month, so do check it out. I write about my journey as an author, my new novel, *







, free chapter excerpts and video reading *from my novel and poetry book, Amorphous Angelic, selected poems. I make mention of my second novel titled, _*Cass*_, and its book cover due in the Autumn of 2011. Also I like posting interesting sightings, the occasional review for authors on request, book gossip, travel and hand out a few recipes as cooking is one of my passions. Hope you can make it over to my blog and maybe become a follower. I also look forward to reading blogs from others far and wide.

*Here's the link to my Blog: ]http://jacquelinehowett.blogspot.com/*http://jacquelinehowett.blogspot.com/[/b

Thanks.
*Jacqueline Howett Author of The Greek Seaman, a seafaring novel.*


----------



## xandy3

My author blog: http://klcrumley.wordpress.com/


----------



## Jacqueline H

Hi everyone, fixing my new blog link. All the best to you all.

*Jacqueline Howett Author of The Greek Seaman.*

*http://jacquelinehowett.blogspot.com
*


----------



## Karly Kirkpatrick

I really enjoy blogging! Here's mine...www.karlykirkpatrick.com. I look at all things YA and epubbing. Hope to see you around!


----------



## Tyler Nunnally

Hi everyone! The blog for Phillip THomas Duck, author of ebook "Excuse Me, Miss" and several other traditionally published novels is as follows.

www.ExcuseMeMissPTD.blogspot.com


----------



## RosemaryStevens

Hi all,

My blog is here: http://rosemarystevens.livejournal.com/

I make announcements of book releases and talk about topics that interest me, mainly the 1960s, Regency England, and film noir.

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday season.

Rosemary


----------



## ketadiablo

*RED LIPSTICK JOURNALS - The Naughtiest Blog on the Net*
Available on AMAZON KINDLE HERE: http://www.amazon.com/Red-Lipstick-Journals/dp/B004C44OYI/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1292313943&sr=8-14
*
About Red Lipstick Journals:*










Welcome to the Red Lipstick Journals. We're glad you stopped by.

We're a group of writers with vivid imaginations and erotic stories to share. We sneak into your decadent minds, explore your darkest fantasies and arouse your libidos.

Bookmark our site and enter our world whenever the need calls. We hope it's every day because almost every day we'll be here, tempting you, teasing you, drawing you into our decadent lair of sin.

Indulge in our wicked polls, lose yourself in our FREE naughty tales, and don't forget to e-mail Scarlet Rose, our sex columnist. Come on, you know you're dying to ask her if size really matters.

To busy to check back several times a day? Subscribe to Red Lipstick Journals on Amazon Kindle. We've been referred to as, "As shot in the arm to blogs," and "Hot, Sizzling..." Click the link and it will take you to our page on Amazon. Imagine, you could be reading all our saucy stuff, and no one would know. Yes, you can get the Hotties on your Kindle. You didn't think we'd cheat you out of them did you?
While you're here, don't forget to leave a comment. Oh, yeah, did we mention we'll be giving books away -- down and dirty, hot, sizzling books? To be eligible, follow Red Lipstick Journals and leave your e-mail when you comment so we can notify you when you win.

In the meantime, we leave you with this little teaser . . . Yes, Virginia, there really are writers who like to deliver smut in spades.

Keta Diablo, Brita Adams, Kharisma Rhayne, Amy Romine, Dena Celeste, Dakota Trace, Margie Church

RED LIPSTICK JOURNALS: Subscribe today for the hottest, sexiest articles on the blogosphere! http://redlipstickjournals.blogspot.com


----------



## Sean Patrick Reardon

Lots of great writing info, mucho talented folks following, and plenty of traffic. I would love to have you stop in and check it out, as well a learn about your blog.

http://seanpatrickreardon.blogspot.com/

Peace,
Sean


----------



## Debra L Martin

If you're interested in learning about other authors and their books, stop by Two Ends of the Pen. There's also panel discussions in the side bar that will give you some insight into how authors think and write. Would welcome new followers.
http://twoendsofthepen.blogspot.com/

This week there is a free book giveaway for CAMEO THE ASSASSIN by Dawn McCullough-White. It's easy to enter, just leave your email in the comments section.

Deb


----------



## LCEvans

My blog is here: http://lcevansauthor.blogspot.com/

I don't write about writing, so much. More like little incidents from my life and I also write about my books.

And I blog here with some other authors: http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/

Moose is sit down comedy.


----------



## alevine513

Hi, my book blog is htp://johnnyoops.blogspot.com and it is dedicated to promoting my novel. Johnny Oops including a direct link to purchase the book on Kindle and a number of articles related to the principal character in the book.

Regards,

Arthur


----------



## Robert Walker

Have been at www.acmeauthorslink.blogspot since its inception years ago.  But in Feb. last I started Dirty Deeds to allow people to track the creation of my latest work - T2012.... and since then just began with my wife, Miranda Phillips Walker, www.Expediabooks.com - Book-E-Leaks on blogspot.

I also write many, many articles on various aspects of writing for www.speakwithoutinterruption.com  and www.1sturningpoint.com

Robert W. Walker
www.robertwalkerbooks.com
Titanic 2012 - Curse of RMS Titanic


----------



## Saffina Desforges

RandomizeME said:


> WordPress Book Bloggers Listing
> 
> 
> I'm collecting links for a Book Bloggers (authors, reviewers) directory for those on the WordPress platform. Mostly to make it easier for readers on WP to find these other WP blogs which frequently get lost in the shuffle. You can check out the current listing HERE.
> 
> *If you are an author with a WP-based blog that I haven't added to the list yet, please let me know. Thanks!


Hey, would appreciate you adding mine: http://sapphicscribe.wordpress.com/

Thanks.


----------



## M T McGuire

Hello...

Looking forward to dipping into some of your blogs!

Mine's a bit of everything http://www.hamgee.co.uk/blog I write humorous fantasy and I just witter about anything that comes into my head really... although I try to keep it writing related.

Cheers

MTM


----------



## mscottwriter

I have two blogs. My first, Holy Terrors, is devoted to issues of religion and speculative fiction (http://holy-terrors.blogspot.com/)

The second, Cheap Thrills, reviews e-books that are $4.99 and less (http://cthrills.blogspot.com/).


----------



## Lambert

I do have a couple blogs but need to update them a bit more.

http://lambertklein.com/lkblog/

http://thinkhealthyblog.com/

Lambert


----------



## Rob Alex

You can find my blog at http://eroticabyzob.blogspot.com


----------



## Saffina Desforges

ooh, here's my other one:

http://saffinadesforges.wordpress.com


----------



## RandomizeME

Saffina said:


> Hey, would appreciate you adding mine: http://sapphicscribe.wordpress.com/
> 
> Thanks.


Done, added yours to the directory!


----------



## cheryllynn2458

I try to find time to blog, but it's difficult. I have a fashion blog and an author's blog that I just created. Blogging is fun, but time consuming, especially when you're trying to write your books on a regular basis, but I'm determined to just write until I can't write any more and to keep my blogs up to date as much as possible.

My blog is The Urban Muse at http://theurbanmuse2458.blogspot.com.

Thanks for the opportunity to list.

Cheryl Lynn a/k/a Cherrie Lynn
Affirmations: and Other Poems


----------



## Neil_Plakcy

I just finished the 8-week Citizen's Police Academy sponsored by the FBI, and I've been blogging about what I learned, from lie detectors (and who doesn't test well) to art theft (most stolen art moves through Miami) to the Joint Terrorism Task Force. Know what "curtilage" is? The function of the Shot-Spotter? Or what RPM means to an interrogator?

All the answers and more at http://mahubooks.blogspot.com/.

Neil Plakcy


----------



## KerylR

Hello All.

I blog about publishing, self publishing, review indie (occasional small press) books, and interview authors.

http://topublishornotto.blogspot.com

I'm always looking for new books to review, so if you've got something you'd like me to lay eyes on PM me about it.

This week I've got a drawing for a copy of MeiLin Miranda's Lovers and Beloveds. Leave a comment on http://topublishornotto.blogspot.com/2010/12/indie-book-review-lovers-and-beloveds.html to be entered.


----------



## James Everington

My blog (which is really just news about writing etc. rather than what random thoughts passed through my head today etc.) is: http://jameseverington.blogspot.com/

Wipe your feet on the way in.

James


----------



## Rob Alex

Great to see so many others on here with blogs check out ours below


----------



## KealanPatrick

I'm a bit of a blog monster myself.

I'm at http://kealanpatrick.wordpress.com/. Stop by and say hi!

All the best,

Kealan


----------



## j_cage

New to Kindle board and to bloggersville.
I started one on blogspot as well, trying to just keep it up this time. I have had 3 others that are basically rotting away out in the webbernet
Here is my link, Ill follow you if you will follow me 

http://jessicaswritersjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## cecilia_writer

Hello - interesting thread! I've browsed quite a few of the blogs mentioned above and it's amazing how different they all are in style, length of posts etc - or maybe not that amazing considering how different everyone's writing can be.
I've got three blogs but this is the one that I feel is most relevant here:

http://sheilaperryscotlandsfuture.wordpress.com

It has the somewhat pretentious title 'Sheila Perry predicts Scotland's Future' and it's a constant struggle not to let it descend into just me complaining about the weather!
Best wishes to all for Hogmanay! Sheila


----------



## Amy Corwin

Hi!
I've got an author blog at http://amycorwin.blogspot.com and I talk about writing and often have other authors as guest bloggers.

I should note I'm always happy to have guests on my blog, particularly folks who write in similar genres such as mysteries and paranormal.

Wishing everyone a joyous and productive 2011~


----------



## chris v

Yes I blog too, when I can... the topic today is the recent banned words list - and the word I used in my kid's mystery, 
(Question: how do you guys get the small book pix on the bottom of your posts? Not sure how to do that?)

The blog is http://candidcanine.blogspot.com - thanks for stopping by!

Chris Verstraete
http://cverstraete.com

Searching for a Starry Night


----------



## Z. Constance Frost

I have a blog but must admit I don't blog nearly as much as I should. That's what I get for being a single mother of two!  I'm going to try to start blogging more, though, I promise.

http://zconstancefrost.wordpress.com/


----------



## Shellie_c

Count me in. . .http://shellieneumeier.com/


----------



## Joseph Fullam

My blog BaldPunk.com has over 30 episodes chronicling paranormal activity in NYC as seen through the eyes of a blogger known as Bald Punk. He encounters various demons along with a vampire from Queens, as well as Babe Ruth while he takes batting practice at the new Yankee Stadium. There is one episode that tells of the ghost of Albert Einstein. Bald Punk actually points out to the famed professor that he has been drawn to NYC, because it will help him in his undying effort to describe the inner workings of the universe.

There are also over 4,000 photos from around NYC on the blog.

The New York Times wrote about one of Bald Punk's encounters. Click here to see the article: http://baldpunk.com/2009/11/01/bald-punk-and-thirsty-ghost-from-ny-times/

Btw, my Word Press theme is from StudioPress.com. They do an excellent job with not only design, but support, too.


----------



## Lever1

Hey there! My blog is titled "A Thrill a Minute" and is devoted, or course, to a certain amount of promotion, but also to thoughts on writing, books and life in general...thanks for the opportunity to plug it here, the web address is http://allanleverone.blogspot.com/


----------



## John Hartness

I keep my blog on the main page of my site - http://Johnhartness.com, and I'm having a Kindle giveaway now through the end of March, so check it out!


----------



## RachelHowzell

Happy New Year! My blog _*Writing in My Car *_features essays on writing -- by me and guest authors. I've also started a kind of truth is stranger than feature post -- real stories that fly under the radar but are shocking and stranger than fiction.

Please visit me at http://www.writinginmycar.blogspot.com.

Rachel


----------



## Dana Taylor

I must admit I've had blogs come and go. My thoughts seem so much "blah, blah, blah." However, a group of "Indies" are currently cross-posting excerpts on each other's blog. I am using my blog space at Author's Den to "spread the word." Today I posted Joleen Naylor's SHADES OF GRAY, for those vampire-lovers out there.

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/cat_blogs.asp

Onward and upward!
Dana Taylor

_Get moonstruck Devil Moon: A Mystic Romance_


----------



## Rob Alex

Two of mine are at the bottom of this page and my sexy challenge page can be found by clicking here.[http://sexychallengesl.blogspot.com/url]


----------



## Misha Crews

I do have a blog, although it's been a little - shall we say - slow to develop it's full potential, lol!

For what it's worth, here it is: http://www.mishacrews.blogspot.com

Hope you'll drop by and say hello!


----------



## Rob Alex

I have learned a lot by check out the author blogs and got some great ideas to apply to mine.


----------



## WestofMars

I post short fiction -- related to my books or not; after all these years, I've got quite the cast of characters now -- and talk about books I've read, books I covet, books my friends have written... And whatever else I feel like. I might start a weekend meet and greet, where the idea is to visit each other and make new friends. I'm on the fence about that.

Anyway, come on by to the Meet and Greet at West of Mars: http://westofmars.com/blog


----------



## Lambert

Well I have a couple that I don't update enough...

http://lambertklein.com/lkblog/

http://thinkhealthyblog.com/

Lambert


----------



## TWErvin2

My blog is *Up Around the Corner*.

It gets a new post generally once or twice a week where I sometimes talk about my writing/published works, but also reviews, things I stumble across and find interesting or funny, a good quote, and occasionally an opinion on an article or something happening in the news.

My most recent post is a Mystery Science Theater 3000 Quote


----------



## CaitLondon

Thanks, Carolyn.

I've been blogging everywhere for years and love it. On my own, http://caitlondon.blogspot.com (Daily or Not) I have a lot of writer's tips as well as the progress of whatever I'm doing, which is currently getting my reverted books into epublishing. I'm loving it.

I also have 2 other blogs, homemaking/thrift/etc. on one, http://myjamjar.blogspot.com and I often incorporate this stuff into my writing.

There's a newsletter, etc. too, but I do love my blog.

Lois Kleinsasser w/a Cait London
DELILAH AND THE MOUNTIE now .99 http://amazon.com/dp/B0042RV128


----------



## Rob Alex

Are there specific sites available for authors to get free blogs like through Amazon?


----------



## marshacanham

I have resurrected my lovable old Caesars Through the Fence at www.marshacanham/wordpress.com.  Such pithy topics, besides writing and books, like recipes, and general observations of nothing in particular *s*

Marsha


----------



## WestofMars

Zob said:


> Are there specific sites available for authors to get free blogs like through Amazon?


I've never investigated, so I can't answer for certain, but why do that when you can reach a wider audience by using a Blogger or a WordPress platform? Both are free and easy to use, and will help extend your reach beyond merely the Amazon-shopping folk, especially if you participate in some of the memes like Monday Mailbox or Thursday Thirteen (which used to have a VERY wide reach. I made a lot of great friends through it).


----------



## markbeyer

My home website, http://www.bibliogrind.com, is where you'll find The Prague Blog, my daily blog (more or less) on life in the Czech Republic, on writing, on living, on having fun. I post all things writing at Facebook, "mark beyer: author", which, this week, highlights my recent author interview by Siren & Muse Publishing. Also, fresh onto the cyberwaves: a How To Prepare for the Author Interview:


----------



## Manley

I just launched my personal blog called Manley's Bookshelf at manleypeterson.blogspot.com.

It'll be the main place to get information about Bloated Goat and other books that I publish.


----------



## LCEvans

Jobless Recovery

http://joblessrecoverynews.blogspot.com/

In this economy we all know people who are out of work. So my new blog is not only about my book, but about being jobless. My most recent post is a guest blog by one of the main characters in my novel, Joe Tremaine: Would You Dance for Chippendales?


----------



## kbaney

I'm blogging twice a week on topics related to Territorial Arizona. I find it's a great way to organize some of my thoughts and research for my books, while providing short historical articles.
http://www.karenbaney.com/blog.php

One of my tips for blogging: Write a bunch of blog posts at one time, then post them at regular intervals. It takes some of the burden out of blogging.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

http://setthiswriterfree.blogspot.com/


----------



## AnnetteL

My blog his here: http://blog.annettelyon.com

I generally post 3 times a week, and Wednesdays are devoted to word nerd stuff--playing with language, grammar grapples, and reader questions. I also write about my writing experiences, books, and more.


----------



## Rob Alex

Lots of great one's here mine are in my signature below.

I run The Couples Spot 

and my wife and I run Inward Oasis.


----------



## j randall

Not sure how all of this works. My first novel came out on Kindle last month. Everyone is invited to stop by.

Thanks,

SteveG

http://prophecyofthemedallion.blogspot.com/


----------



## melissalwebb

Hey everyone.

Here's my blog: http://www.melissalwebb.wordpress.com

Hope to see you there.


----------



## Valerie Maarten

I'm not much of a blogger, but I have recently begun to use the blog on my website. I mainly use it to showcase excerpts from my ebooks and those of other Indie Authors. It has been fun. You can find it at http://thewriteworld.webs.com/apps/blog/


----------



## Rob Alex

you have to have an author blog if you have a book it is a no brainer.


----------



## Dee_DeTarsio

I have a blog, www.OgBlayOtSpay.blogspot.com and I'm thinking of switching to Wordpress...? Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Barb's Wire - eBooks and More

Known for my Author Bumping. Stop in for a giggle.
http://barbswire-ebooksandmore.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rob Alex

Inward Oasis is starting to grow on kindle blog spot.


----------



## Scott Stoll

I do keep a blog. Wish I could get paid to be a blogger  Does anyone find they get trapped trying to write a good blog to give away a great book?

http://theargonauts.com/blog/


----------



## Amy Corwin

I've got a blog running at http://amycorwin.blogspot.com and...on the 20th of each month, I have a "Make me buy your book" spot featuring a specific genre.

This month's genre (TOMORROW) will be Ghost STories!

If you've written a *ghost story*, please be sure to come by and leave your book's blurb in the comments.

You'll get pretty good exposure--I've had as many as 250 visitors to my blog in a single day--it may be worth your time!


----------



## marshacanham

I have a blog at http://marshacanham.wordpress.com It's a resurrection of my old Caesars Through the Fence chat board where I pretty much talk about anything...recipes, family, goofy things that irritate me etc. Sometimes I even talk about writing LOL

M


----------



## WestofMars

Scott Stoll said:


> Does anyone find they get trapped trying to write a good blog to give away a great book?


Yep. I write tons of them every day at my Win a Book publicity blog. It gets easier with practice, believe it or not.


----------



## belindaf

Great to see so many authors in one place!

If you're a fan of the paranormal, horror, medical thrillers, or zombies please drop by my blog so we can network:

http://belindaf.blogspot.com/

I have two novels planned for release in the next few months. The first, Dead Spell, will be out by March, the other, a medical thriller, will be out sometime after that.

Greetings all!

Belinda


----------



## Rob Alex

Our New books will be coming out as we have launched our new site Inward Oasis. It is for those of you that know there is more than going to work from 9 to 5 and that life holds so much more. You can pick it up on your kindle or at http://inwardaosis.com Check out our book section on line we have some great ones.


----------



## spiritualtramp

Do I have an author blog? Yes I do!

http://www.scottroche.com/thoughts

I review things, write about... writing, and sometimes put WIP up there.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Odd to have just posted about this in another thread . . .

I post every Tuesday, Thursday, and Sunday about Dark Age and Medieval Wales.  Fun, eh?

www.sarahwoodbury.com


----------



## Rob Alex

We also run The Couples Spot which you can find on the kindle just click on the couple sitting on the beach below.


----------



## Jen Bluekissed

www.jenbluekissederotica.blogspot.com -- This blog has free short stories and novellas, erotica and erotic romance book reviews, features of books with covers I like, sneak peaks at my own stuff etc. 

www.jenbluekissed.blogspot.com -- I call this my writing blog, but really it's my positivity blog.


----------



## Stephanie Golden

Mine is (mostly) about writing and meditation. It explores the lines where inspiration, meditation practice, and the craft of writing intersect:

http://writingcraftandpractice.stephaniegolden.net/ 

I use it to experiment with ideas I'm mulling over for my next book. Though when I finally got my first book up on Kindle I was so excited I posted about that.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

My first book, recently published (see signature), is a compilation of posts written throughout 2010 for my "Ramblings of a Very Pale Man" blog. The blog deals mostly with things I find funny about being a father and husband but other topics are covered, such as clogged toilets, food, buying tampons, watching food on television, chocolate, beer, and "shniggling."

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com

I also maintain two other blogs. One is a running diary (more for myself than anyone else) about my attempts to write the great American murder mystery. The other is a poorly-executed attempt at an official blog for the book I am writing. Both can be linked to from the "Ramblings of a Very Pale Man" blog.

Thanks for the chance to spout about them!
Mark


----------



## ktroth

Thanks for starting this thread! I've been trying to figure out how to promote my blog so this is perfect! Thank you!!

http://krothblog.blogspot.com/


----------



## Rob Alex

Sexy Challenges is another author blog I run so if you want to improve your sex life check it out. http://sexychallenges.blogspot.com


----------



## Jack Wallen

I have a couple:

http://www.monkeypantz.net <-- Personal blog
http://www.autumnalpress.com <-- My digital press


----------



## A. S. Warwick

I've got a blog which I don't post to as often as I should, which needs updating, and which touches a number of subjects besides my writing - mostly of a geeky nature.

http://mistandshadows.com


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis

My wordpress blog is my central website for information about my books, as well as whatever else is on my mind, and I mirror it out to Amazon and Goodreads, too.

My blog of awesome shiny things: *http://josephrobertlewis.wordpress.com/*


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

Lately I've been wondering: Rock music was the most enigmatic, electrifying entertainment form of the 20th Century: so where are all the great rock'n'roll novels? A few random thoughts on this on my most recent blog post. My blog, Take It As Read, is at
http://ian-edward.blogspot.com
If you know a good piece of rock fiction, let us know


----------



## Bryan Smith

My blog essentially functions as my official site.

The Blog That Dripped Blood:

http://thehorrorofbryansmith.blogspot.com/


----------



## jenwylie

Hi everyone!

My blog can be found at http://jlwylie.wordpress.com/

I love to feature authors books and give author interviews. You can also read a few little flash shorts I put up.

For the writers out there I've some writing/ marketing tips posts, the most popular being Blog Tours- Are they worth it?, How to Blog and get people to read it and How to make the most out of twitter.

Happy reading!


----------



## JFHilborne

I post regularly: http://www.jfhilborne.wordpress.com 
Lately, I've posted book reviews and author interviews. I've read some fantastic books by emerging authors and I like to let everyone know about them. I also post about my travels, especially to the UK


----------



## Fixxer

Happy to list my blog -- and grateful for the opportunity. The home page for _Steven Paul Leiva's This 'n That_ is: http://stevenpaulleivasthisnthat.blogspot.com/

My current Blog is _Nothing Personal, Just business: The Amorality of Business_, which features an excerpt from my just released thriller, _Hollywood is an All-Volunteer Army: The Second Fixxer Adventure_. You can find it here:http://stevenpaulleivasthisnthat.blogspot.com/2011/02/nothing-personal-its-just-business-on.html

Other subjects that might interest you are:

_A Book By Any Other Cover: on E-books and "Real" Books_ http://stevenpaulleivasthisnthat.blogspot.com/2010/11/book-by-any-other-cover-on-e-books-and.html

_Searching for Ray Bradbury and Finding Friends_ http://stevenpaulleivasthisnthat.blogspot.com/2010/12/searching-for-ray-bradbury-and-finding.html

_On the Utilitarian Value of Fictional Heroes - Whether Super or Just Extremely Competent in Fast Cars_ http://stevenpaulleivasthisnthat.blogspot.com/2011/01/on-utilitarian-value-of-fictional.html

Many thanks and best to all,

Steven Paul Leiva


----------



## J.W.BACCARO

I'm happy to post my blog too! Thank you!! ^_^

In a nutshell, my first book "Prophecy of the Guardian" is about a small group of companions and their race against the Dark to find four ancient wizard crystals of power. As is to be expected, they run into plenty of dangers and challenges. But...there is so much more to the story than that, as I explain in my blog. Hope you all enjoy!

http://prophecyoftheguardian.blogspot.com/2011/02/prophecy-of-guardian.html


----------



## brianmartinez

Hey, new to the forums, here's my blog:

http://bloodstreamcity.blogspot.com/

Full of random writings, thoughts, things that don't fit anywhere else.


----------



## Mark Feggeler

JFHilborne said:


> I post regularly: http://www.jfhilborne.wordpress.com
> Lately, I've posted book reviews and author interviews. I've read some fantastic books by emerging authors and I like to let everyone know about them. I also post about my travels, especially to the UK


Great blog, Jenny. Particularly strong interview with Sean Hayden.


----------



## AlexSeverin

Indeed I _do_ Blog!

Alex Severin Blog

Everybody, feel free to join in the conversations on my blog. And remember to leave a book/blog/site link too!


----------



## Mark Young

I write a blog titled Hook'em and Book'em "where mystery readers, writers and law enforcement connect." I interview authors and cops with an eye toward making mystery fiction novels to die for. Here is my blog:

http://hookembookem.blogspot.com/


----------



## Lever1

My blog is titled "A Thrill a Minute" and it can be accessed either through my website, www.allanleverone.com or directly through this link: http://allanleverone.blogspot.com/

Thanks!


----------



## heavycat

The Magical and Mysterious World of LadyStar


----------



## Rob Alex

Click on my links below I have several blogs dedicated to my works.


----------



## scottmarlowe

I most definitely do blog, though of late the amount of posting has slowed as I try to stay focused on the current WIP.

http://www.scottmarlowe.com


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey

I blog about this and that: http://shaunjeffrey.blogspot.com/


----------



## JRTomlin

My blog is mostly about writing although I occasionally stray into other topics. *cough* Politics is a good one to avoid, I have learned.

It's here: http://jeannetomlin.blogspot.com/


----------



## zstopper

Pop culture ramblings serious and not, including the Jersey Shore Book Tours
spoof.

http://zombiestop.wordpress.com


----------



## MarieDees

http://mariedees.com/


----------



## E.J. Stevens

Just stumbled onto this wonderful forum thread...

I have a paranormal book blog From the Shadows where I post book reviews, author interviews, giveaways, and more.

If you are an author and would like to be interviewed at From the Shadows, please DM or email me. I feature guest authors every Monday and Thursday.


----------



## SJWrightAuthor

Hi guys! Here's the link for my blog. Thanks for checking it out!

http://vampireswarden.blogspot.com/


----------



## Jenn Sommersby

My blog: http://planet-jenn.blogspot.com/

Posts include whatever suits my fancy on that day. I keep trying to create that all-important platform the pros keep talking about, but I think there must be different personalities living in my head. (You can relate, I know.) Yesterday I felt like reposting a fun interview with Canadian writer Steven Galloway (successful chap managed a record $1 million advance on his last book, in 2008, in _Canada_, where big, fat advances are few and far between -- oh, and he's a mighty fine writer). Other days I might complain about a little bit of everything, including the people in my neighborhood who can*not* drive. As a new reviewer/contributor at Best Damn Creative Writing Blog, I'm working on an interview with Hannah Moskowitz, author of _Break_ (review available at GoodReads) and the upcoming _Invincible Summer_. Her is amaaaaaaazing.

Other than that, I'm setting out in the world of self-pub/e-publishing my first (complete) novel this spring, a YA paranormal/magical realism project called _Sleight_. I shall rant and cry and moan and scream for joy accordingly as I tiptoe through this process.

I'm talking too much, huh...sorry. Habit.

All the best.


----------



## Andre Jute

*Kissing the Blarney* is at
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/
and contains whatever interests me. The last general post is as I write this was 
*Eva Gabrielsson starts her Church of St Stieg Larsson of the Millennium Trini- er, Trilogy with a goat sacrifice*
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/559
and the last book review as I write this was 
*Supersoundbites: Faking It - Accounts of the General Genetics Corporation by Keith Brooke*
a review of a collection of scifi stories
http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/archives/594


----------



## Adelle Laudan

Here is my http://adellelaudan.blogspot.com

I also have a brand new Blog for my alter ego, Elle Laudan It is just there right now. I haven't officially started promoting this one yet. 
http://ellelaudan.blogspot.com

I'll get to checking out all of your blogs at some point. These Kindleboards are keeping me from my writing  In a good way.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins

My blog is peelingcheek.wordpress.com.

I write about weird family stuff, including a bit of genealogy every now and then. My posts are mostly about writing with the family stuff thrown in, and when I say weird family stuff, I mean things like...superstitions, murders, etc. I'd love to have bloggers visit for interviews or guest posts.


----------



## Erik Handy

http://podcrawlers.wordpress.com


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

I have a blog for every novel I've written. Each includes something special to that book, from recipes to winery listings to music that inspired the story.
3/17
The Cyber Miracles
A Sudden Gift of Fate (sequel to The Cyber Miracles)

I also publish a Twitter "newspaper" called The Self Publishing Daily. If any of you authors tweet about writing and publishing (with links to blogs) and want to be included, DM me.


----------



## bnapier

You can take a peek inside the inner-workings of my writing life at http://barrynapierwriting.wordpress.com/

There's always something different being discussed: my decision to self-publish, the behind the scenes making of my comic book, release news on new short stories, building up to my small press novel release in August, music and much more. Swing by and say "hi."


----------



## AnneKAlbert

Hi, I'm new to the forums, but did want to add my blogs.

Anne K. Albert Blog - http://anne-k-albert.blogspot.com is my main blog. I feature authors, discuss writing and publishing, and other fun stuff.
Piedmont Island Trilogy Blgo - http://piedmont-island-trilogy.blogspot.com is dedicated to my romantic suspense series.
Muriel Reeves Mysteries - http://muriel-reeves-mysteries.blogspot.com is for my mystery series.


----------



## DDScott

Mornin', All!

I'm D. D. Scott and a newbie here on the Kindle Boards!!!

You can learn about me and my Chick Lit Gone Country Romantic Comedies *The Bootscootin' Books  * - think Sex and The City meets Urban Cowboy - plus my upcoming Cozy Mystery Series too, on the following blogs:

*http://ddscottauthor.blogspot.com*

*http://thenakedhero.com*

*http://thewritersguidetoepublishing.com (your destination site for Everything Epublishing)*

I'm looking forward to getting to know all of you and your books too!!!


----------



## Guest

My blog:

http://ezbeanz.blogspot.com/


----------



## Richard Garfinkle

My very infrequently updated blog, "Overdue Considerations", is at:

http://richardgarfinkle.com/musings/


----------



## Amanda Brice

I don't have the time to keep up my own personal blog, but I am a member of three group blogs.

I blog every other Wednesday at the Fictionistas:
http://www.fictionistas.blogspot.com
(6 authors, some YA, some adult, but all romance or at least romantic elements)

And every other Friday at Killer Fiction:
http://www.killerfictionwriters.blogspot.com
(10 humorous mystery authors)

And sporadically (I'm going to try to do it once a month) at the Ruby Slippered Sisterhood (the Golden Heart finalists from 2009):
http://www.rubyslipperedsisterhood.com

Thanks!


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland

Shelia A. Huggins said:


> My blog is peelingcheek.wordpress.com.
> 
> I write about weird family stuff, including a bit of genealogy every now and then. My posts are mostly about writing with the family stuff thrown in, and when I say weird family stuff, I mean things like...superstitions, murders, etc. I'd love to have bloggers visit for interviews or guest posts.


Checked out your blog post about filming your book trailer. Good luck. You'll have to post a link here. That video of the Katrina-shuttered amusement park reminded me of KiddofSpeed's Ghost Town site. She visited Chernobyl years after the accident and everything is left the way it was the day of the nuclear disaster. Check it out here: http://www.kiddofspeed.com/ A fascinating site.


----------



## belindaf

If you're interested in horror, check out my blog at: http://belindaf.blogspot.com/

I also link to a lot of Indie publishing articles as well as some on formatting, tech stuff, writing organizational tools, and whatever looks helpful. Hope to see you there!


----------



## tawnytaylor

My blog is mostly dedicated to books. My books. Books I'm reading. Books I want to read. Books. Every now and then, I think of something else to write about. However, I'm not the most consistent blogger. I'm trying to work on that.

www.tawnytaylor.net


----------



## mima

My blog, http://www.mimawithin.blogspot.com, documents my self-pub journey toward releasing a trilogy of choose your own adventure romances.


----------



## Vanessa Grant

I blog on my own website blog at VanessaGrant.com and at the PenWarriors.com blog

It's great to see all the blogs listed here!

Vanessa


----------



## Bob Mayer

At Write It Forward I try to help writers with my 20 years of experience, 45 books traditionally published, and my own non-traditional publishing company: Who Dares Wins. It's an exciting time to be an author, but 95% of what is being posted as the future of publishing is from people trying to protect their jobs.
http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/

Be very aware of who the author of a blog is. Do you want what they've done?


----------



## Don Bruns

I blog here on occasion with a few other murder/mystery writers:

http://www.thelittleblogofmurder.com/

And I've also just started my own blog here: http://donbrunsbooks.posterous.com


----------



## Steven Lewis

I blog about the business of self-publishing for the Kindle at http://www.kindlewriters.com. Lots of tips and tricks on ebook marketing and so on, not to mention a little chit chat about my own titles ;-)


----------



## Talia Jager

I have a new blog: http://taliajager.blogspot.com
Would love to have some followers!!


----------



## Bob Mayer

At Write It Forward I blog about the business of publishing, both traditional and non-traditional, along with the craft of writing. We also have occasional guest bloggers. http://writeitforward.wordpress.com/ I have a foot in both camps, with a book coming out from St. Martins in May and having just released my latest book myself direct to eBook and POD. I just decided to release a military historical trilogy: DUTY-HONOR-COUNTRY direct to eBook on 12 April to coincide with the start of the Civil War, something that would not have been possible with a traditional publisher.


----------



## Maria Savva

I have a blog on Goodreads.com
I've just started interviewing authors on the blog. I'll be showcasing authors that I've discovered in the past couple of years through networking. Most of the authors will also be giving away books.
I use the blog to let my readers know about my latest books, interviews that I've done, discounts and promotions on my books and just general information about writing/reading.
Here's the link: http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/1418272.Maria_Savva/blog


----------



## Carol R

My blog is somewhat new and it is tough to keep it fresh. 
I intend on including some old historic photos of the real places my characters travel to.
http://carolrich-untethered.blogspot.com/
This is a cool thread. Thanks!


----------



## BarbaraSilkstone

Hi, 
Thank you for the opportunity. 
My blog is _*Barb's Wire - eBooks & More*_ http://barbswire-ebooksandmore.blogspot.com/

As the mood strikes me, I post _Author Bumpings._ Strange or bittersweet ways in which I have met authors like Stephen King, James Michener and others. I also co-blog with Karen Cantwell - _Take the Monkeys and Run_ / Linda Evans - _We Interrupt This Date_ on 
_*A Moose Walked into a Bar*_ http://amoosewalkedintoabar.blogspot.com/ We call it - Sit Down Comedy. 

Please stop in.


----------



## Arthur Slade

I blog about writing for young adults, tech side of writing, etc @

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/

Thanks for this list!


----------



## Jeff Sherratt Novelist

I blog about what I'm up to and the mystery genre here:
_Man of Mystery_

jeffsherratt.blogspot.com


----------



## TaniaLT

http://notasadvertised.blogspot.com. I also carry posts on other authors' work.


----------



## MrPLD

Not -quite- an Author's blog, rather the other half of an author - me 

http://elitadaniels.com/techblog

This blog talks about the technical/publishing side of writing and supporting a writer.

(Hi there TaniaLT  )


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

I write daily on my blog for both the readers who dig my stories and the writers I network with and teach as I give workshops all over the country at conferences and weekend retreats.

In my *Dream Theories * and *Psychic Realm * blog series, I talk metaphysics and the psychic phenomenon that fascinate me and fill my contemporary psychic fantasies.

In *How We Write Wednesdays*, I partner with author Jennifer Holbrook-Talty to teach and discuss writing craft and critique techniques. We just finished a month on plotting through character and are launchinc a new discussion on Plot.

In Thursday's *Publishing Isn't for Sissies * posts, I'm discussing the digital and sci-fi/fantasy trade paperback focus of my next psychic fantasy release, Secret Legacy. Professionals from my publisher (Dorchester), pioneers from the cutting edge in digital publishing, and other experts will be guest blogging as I and my blog followers learn everything we can about how to succeed in the dawning digital age of our industry.

Plus I regularly talk about _Things My Teenagers Says_ chuckles, _Revising a year_ inspiration, _Shoes are My Heroin_ craziness, _I Hear the Craziest Things_ rants, and my _Waterfall Challenge _ to visit every falls in North Georgia and beyond. Basically, whatever from my life inspires me each morning, before I sti down to dive into my work-in-progress.

Oh, and I give away an Amazon Gift Certificate each month to one lucky blog commenter 

I'd love to get to know you.

Come join our community!


----------



## Averydebow

Deleted scenes from my currently released contemporary dark/urban fantasy novel, character posts from the same, a few author posts and a good number of short horror and fantasy stories.
www.averydebow.blogspot.com

I also guest blog at horror publishing house, Elder Signs Press. 
www.eldersignspress.com


----------



## Jennybeanses

I have a site where I blog about writing, books, indie authors and host regular guest blogs from authors and podcasters. If any authors are interested in guest blogging on The Inner Bean, just shoot me a PM here on KB and I'll get back to you.

The Inner Bean


----------



## londonwriter

This is my blog - it focuses more on travelling than writing - shows where my priorities lie!

http://shuabparvez.wordpress.com/


----------



## Misha Crews

I posted my blog link earlier on this thread, but I just finished a major overhaul on the thing, so I hope nobody minds if I re-post it. 

*Storyline*
_Books, Movies, Writing and occasionally Life._

Here's what I've got going:

*Movie Monday* - I'm watching every movie that has ever been nominated for a Best Picture Oscar! 82 years of Academy Award classics. (We're starting with the 1929 Academy Awards this Monday, March 7th!)

*Writing Wednesday* - Interested in writing? Here are a few things I've learned (and unlearned) about creating compelling characters and telling tall tales.

*Great Reads Friday* - What are you reading this weekend? Stop by every Friday and find a book that will tickle your fancy!

I _am _ looking for books to feature on Great Reads Friday, so if you're interested, please DM me.

I linked the blog to the title above, but here it is one more time: http://www.MishaCrews.blogspot.com

Hope you'll stop by and say hi! 

Misha


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My blog http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com is a writer's journey from childhood to present day.

My other blog http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com is dedicated to other authors. I have listed books for sale on Amazon by authors that I have met in various forums/websites. I will have author interviews as soon as authors send them back, a spot for guest blogs (that is empty as well, so far), a featured author page (ditto on the empty) I just started it the last week in February so it is a work in progress. I do need help filling up the pages, so any author who wants his/her book listed, PM me with a link or if you want to be a featured author, you might be the first of many (I hope), my email is on my website. I have reader recommendations too, or if you just want to post some poetry, I have a poetry page.


----------



## Aaron Pogue

I've got a writing advice blog at Unstressed Syllables, and a series/book blog at What Is Hathor?

I spend a lot more time at Unstressed Syllables, but I've found both of them to be pretty valuable.


----------



## Stephen Prosapio

I keep mine as up to date as I can. I find it hard to sit down and write too much too often...but one cool thing I did (that I'd heard about at a writer's conference) was to post my Deleted Scenes along with explanation as to why they were cut from my novel.

http://no-bull-steve.livejournal.com/


----------



## Michelle Muto

I haven't updated mine in about a week as I'm trying to get my first ebook ready to go out into the world, but mine is here:

http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm

Mine is called "70% Writer, 30% Everything Else". A new blog. Thus far I've been able to update daily. ^_^ Funny, informative, helpful.

http://cindileejm.blogspot.com


----------



## Cindi_LeeJm

NoBull_Steve said:


> ...but one cool thing I did (that I'd heard about at a writer's conference) was to post my Deleted Scenes along with explanation as to why they were cut from my novel.
> 
> http://no-bull-steve.livejournal.com/


That IS pretty cool Steve. I don't know of any authors who do that. Awesome.


----------



## RChaffee

Too many great blogs here to read them all! Keep writing people. And for good measure I'll throw mine on the pile too.

Www.rchaffee.com

I started the site for the purpose of promoting the book and to keep people informed on my progress while writing it. I intend to blog about my success or lack there of as I market the book too.


----------



## AnneMarie Novark

Thanks for the opportunity to list my blog:

http://justwritewithannemarienovark.blogspot.com/

Cheers!!!


----------



## Donna Ball

Okay here's mine: www.awriterreads.blogspot.com.
After neglecting it for almost a year I just posted a report on-- of all things-- how much you can expect to make self-publishing e-books. (http://awriterreads.blogspot.com/2011/03/great-e-book-experiment-results.html) My new goal is to post regularly and alternate between three topics: 1)Reading 2)Writing 3)My favorite topic-- ME!

I also intend to someday master the great mystery of Kindleboard links in my signature. Until then, I remain--

Donna Ball
www.donnaball.net


----------



## Carol R

Donna Ball said:


> Okay here's mine: www.awriterreads.blogspot.com.
> After neglecting it for almost a year I just posted a report on-- of all things-- how much you can expect to make self-publishing e-books. (http://awriterreads.blogspot.com/2011/03/great-e-book-experiment-results.html) My new goal is to post regularly and alternate between three topics: 1)Reading 2)Writing 3)My favorite topic-- ME!
> 
> I also intend to someday master the great mystery of Kindleboard links in my signature. Until then, I remain--
> 
> Donna Ball
> www.donnaball.net
> 
> Donna,
> Great website. I could learn a lot from you!


----------



## Raybrite

I started one yesterday. It is at www.kennethjcoonauthor.wordpress.com . 
I have posted a short story I wrote and have not published and another article dealing with why things seem to happen. It is my opinion.
I would also like to post reviews of ebooks I read and like.


----------



## Spinneyhead

My blog is http://www.spinneyhead.co.uk/, where I write about writing, amongst many other things. You'll find links to the things which are distracting me today, photos I've taken and links related to research.

My posts about writing, short stories, snippets of upcoming work (and the occasional recipe) are available direct to your Kindle as the Facts and Fictions blog (or from Amazon UK).


----------



## Rex Jameson

Working on my second full revision of my first novel, but I am trying to keep my blog updated with random thoughts and findings on writing. You can also find sample chapters of the current revision there.

http://therexfiles.blogspot.com

I'm trying to catch up on the back list of blogs. I started with the front of the thread but I realized by the end of the second page that many of the posts were inactive blogs. I've since started working my way backwards. I'll eventually reach page 2 again but from a different route!


----------



## Ian Fraser

Here's my blog: http://frasersrazor.wordpress.com/ 
Now I'm actively uploading novellas and novels and taking charge of some of the work that my Agent hasn't been
able to place with 'the big guys' - I update it with my ramblings fairly often. Sometimes its even about writing 

My main slightly fancy site's over at http://ianfraserlive.com/
and I know there's a Wikipedia page on me *hangs head in shame* - which
I'm never sure whether to link to or not. Seems a bit over the top. Oh what the heck. That's here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Fraser_%28playwright%29


----------



## BiancaSommerland

Might as well: http://imnoangelauthorsblog.wordpress.com/

Let's see, my blog is...hmm, more of a website right now. I have my main blog where I talk about anything that comes to mind, have guest posts and once and awhile excerpts from my WIP (mostly stuff I'm planning to change). I have a review page, a page for books of author's I know), a page with my monthly schedule...

I HEART MY BLOG! LOL!

I'm going to have to put this in my siggie, but until I do, fair warning: You have to be of legal age to view my blog)


----------



## Joseph Rhea

I finally got around to starting a blog a few weeks ago. It's called;

WRITING SCIENCE FICTION (in my spare time)

which pretty accurately describe my writing schedule (I'm a full-time scientist and fiction writing is just my much-loved hobby right now.)

In my first 3 posts I go behind the scenes of writing my current novel, Cyberdrome, but I hope to include science fiction book and movie reviews, as well as my thoughts, as a scientist, on the strange practice of merging two contradictory terms; science and fiction.

Here's the link: http://josephrhea.blogspot.com/


----------



## Adria Townsend

My blog is dime-store-cowgrrl.blogspot.com

I think the publishing landscape right now is similar to that of the late 1800s when dime novels were exploding on to the scene printed on inexpensive pulp paper.  Here's to pulp fiction in any form!!

Best, 
J. S. Laurenz


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm about to add several more authors/books to my blog...Thanks everyone for the help!

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


----------



## Harris Channing

http://harrischanningauthor.blogspot.com/

Thanks!


----------



## Craig

Here's mine, about my books and the trials and tribs of marketing in the new media. Got a book giveaway going on!
http://stcelibartpress.blogspot.com/


----------



## T.K.

Hi everyone, I'd like to list my blog here, too. A Literary Pursuit can be found at http://eveningfades.blogspot.com I blog about writing, editing, publishing, marketing, and really anything else that comes up.

I also run The Writers Resource Directory it's a free site for writers. It's loaded with great information from agents and queries, to editing, indie and traditional publishing, book fairs, marketing, etc. Feel free to drop by there, too. It's URL is http://writersresourcedirectory.com

Now I think I'll check out some of your blogs.  Love meeting new people and I look forward to getting to know you!


----------



## BrentKnowles

I blog several times a week... equally split between writing discussions and game design articles with a little bit of personal stuff occasionally.

If you want to ask me questions about the Writers of the Future contest, my years with BioWare making role playing games, or anything else please don't hesitate!

blog.brentknowles.com


----------



## Thom Hunter

Good Morning,

I've been writing a blog for a couple of years, actually preceding the release of my latest book last November. I promote the book on the blog, but also expand on the book and explore sexual brokenness further. The blog has done very well. I'd love your feedback.

Here's the blog address: http://www.signsofastruggleblog.com/

http://www.amazon.com/Surviving-Sexual-Brokenness-Grace-ebook/dp/B004FN21VY/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Michele Scott

Hi CK,

Thank You for posting this and giving other authors an opportunity to tell about their blog. I write on two different blogs currently. One is my own at http://www.adventuresnwriting.blogspot.com. On this blog I write all about my writing/publishing experiences from both being published traditionally and now doing some self-publishing, my books, recipes, and sometimes just life stuff. I hope that readers will take a look.

I also write with a group of writers who all have horses and are passionate about the animal. That blog is http://www.equestrianink.blogspot.com. We have a lot of fun discussing our animals, our families and our experiences as writers who write equestrian related fiction.

Thank you again! I will be checking out your new blog here momentarily.

Cheers,
Michele


----------



## Adria Townsend

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> I'm about to add several more authors/books to my blog...Thanks everyone for the help!
> 
> http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com


Hi Brianna, 
I just checked out your blog and then passed the info on to other writers. Looks like a cozy place! 
Best, 
J. S.


----------



## Raven Mardirosian

Bloggity, blog, blog.

Right here http://shivayawellness.com ... though it tends more towards psychic/healing abilities, Tarot reading and the like. Women, too.


----------



## Angela Carlie

Michelle Muto said:


> I haven't updated mine in about a week as I'm trying to get my first ebook ready to go out into the world, but mine is here:
> 
> http://michellemuto.wordpress.com/


Congratulations, Michelle! That sounds like a book I'd like to read. I'm going to check it out now.

I'm not great at updating my blog, but will occasionally feature interviews and books that I have enjoyed. I also ramble a bunch about my experiences as a vegetarian and publishing my first book--due out April 4th!

http://www.angelacarlie.blogspot.com

Hope to see you there.


----------



## philwhiteland

I've been trying out new ideas and stories for my next book in my blog for a few months now. I'm always intrigued (but very pleased) that stories about growing up in a small town in the UK Midlands have such apparent global appeal.


----------



## GayleC

I do have a blog, where I discuss writing and publishing, and what's going on in my life to interfere with it all. I try to update it at least once a week, although sometimes I get more chatty and go every day for awhile. Also, I recently entered my blog onto Amazon's Kindle Blogs. People can subscribe to it on their Kindle for $1.99 a month (I didn't set the price - Amazon did and NO I don't know how they figure it out).

Here's the link - http://gaylecarline.blogspot.com

My horse also has his own blog. He's a chatty guy, sometimes. http://thatsmysnoopy.blogspot.com.

P.S. I'm very new to the boards and just put my books into my signature, so I'm sincerely hoping they turn out okay. If I've gone amiss, will someone tell me? Thanks.


----------



## pixichick

I have a blog for aspiring authors with all kinds of tips and advice. Here is the link: http://unearththeclues.blogspot.com/


----------



## EverythingIndie

I just launched my blog today, hoping to add to it daily! An Author's Journey


----------



## Jane Fancher

I've got what is probably the most disorganized blog on the internet. Sometimes I say something interesting, but a lot is the day to day craziness of trying to get [URL=http://www.closed-circle]http://www.closed-circle.net[/url] organized and ebooks converted.

I do put up slideshows of how my covers are constructed...ie adding the layers, you see how it's composed and how little changes make big differences. People seem to enjoy those. Also, I do a lot of landscaping, including a pond in my back yard that people seem to enjoy. Mostly, I use it to keep in touch with my terrific readers.

http://www.janefancher.com/TheCaptainAndLime/


----------



## tschabarum

Hi, I'm the author of 3 novels, short stories and poems that are appearing on Kindle and in literary journals.

Please check out my book/literary/music blog, *Word Incident* here for notes on books, poetry and music: tschabarum.wordpress.com


----------



## LindaNelson

Wow! Lots of Blogs here. I will have to take some time on the weekend and check them out.

I have one of my own. I try to post on a regular basis. It must have something to do with my current writing challenge Round of Words in 80 Days. We are just about to finish up round one. There are two rounds to this challenge.
My goal is to post twice a week. Most times I meet my goal and other times I either exceed or lapse. 
The blogs usually consist of how my works in progress are coming along, excerpts of my works, or tidbits I have learned about publishing the hard way.
I like visiting other authors blogs in search of tidbits. They say that there is no price tag to be found for the tidbits we have learned when it comes to independent publishing.

http://authorlindanelson.weebly.com/time-pieces.html

I do tend to post my short stories on this site too.


----------



## Chuck Heintzelman

My blog is http://StoryChuck.com

I generally have a couple posts a week.

Anyone want to swap blog roll links? I'm happy to oblige.


----------



## Angela Carlie

I blog about whatever is on my mind, YA authors and YA books.

http://www.angelacarlie.blogspot.com


----------



## dmburnett

My blog is a mix of random thoughts, shameless self promotion , and my thoughts on writing. It's a nice way to take a break from writing while still doing something "useful". http://www.danamichelleburnett.com/blog.html


----------



## Scath

My blog is http://feralintensity.com. It's a mixed bag of excerpts from works in progress, yapping about being an indie author, self-promo, and having others guest post to promo their writing (usually web fiction).

Sometimes, the Voices and I have conversations on there.


----------



## David N. Alderman

I give writing prompts on Mondays, detail my self-publishing journey on Wednesdays, and give some insight into my own creative writing process on Fridays on my blog, _A Broken Reality_. Occasionally I'll throw in some books reviews, try to showcase others in the self-publishing industry, or just write what's going on with my novels at any particular moment in time.

I welcome everyone to check it out. 

http://www.abrokenreality.blogspot.com


----------



## Norman

Just set one up last night. I'm a horror thriller author with a blog on books, film, trailers and music. Saw Eric Clapton in Vegas two weeks ago. Wrote some interesting stats on his backup band. Check it out.

http://normapplegate.blogspot.com/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

J. S. Laurenz said:


> Hi Brianna,
> I just checked out your blog and then passed the info on to other writers. Looks like a cozy place!
> Best,
> J. S.


Thanks, J.S.!


----------



## SeanMichael

Although my official book website is http://LostSpyder.com, my true "blog" is at http://LongLongHoneymoon.com. We call it "The Long Long Honeymoon." 

My wife and I have an Airstream travel trailer, and over the past few years we've "honeymooned" throughout the lower 48 states. At this point we've had our Airstream in every state in the lower 48. Our "blog" has about 200 videos, all HD and professionally edited.






My approach to blogging has been to emphasize quality over quantity. I don't post every day, but when I do create a post I usually include video or photos plus some thoughtful writing. Please check it out!


----------



## philwhiteland

Not sure if I accurately put a link in for my blog when I posted previously. Anyway, if you want to take a peek at the Slightly Odd World of Phil Whiteland you need to go to 
http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com


----------



## ThompsonWrites

New author but enraptured by the idea of blogging and vlogging. My new book is titled _Goliath On The Couch_. You can find why and how the book came to be written here *www.GoliathOnTheCouch.com*

I'm having fun using my flip video camera. Anyone else vlogging their status updates?


----------



## Elijah Joon

http://www.elijahjoon.wordpress.com


----------



## CaitLondon

I've had a blog for a long time, Daily or Not, http://caitlondon.blogspot.com The Daily or Not is just a truthful statement on my part. I try to post every wk, but when writing/working, that slips by me, a definite PR no-no.

Daily or Not features my Writers Tips, Writer's Survival Guides (which are popular), how I get my stories, what I'm working on now, and just posted one on how I'm using my photographs on my covers.

While Daily or Not, http://caitlondon.blogspot.com, features writing, I did lift up 2 others in a moment of--well, that part is hazy--but my thinking at the time was 1. The Second Cup for today-woman's type stuff, i.e. movies, cosmetics, etc., and 2. My Jam Jar, for cooking, canning, sewing, home stuff.

The latter 2 are lagging far behind and I may incorporate them into Daily or Not.

I happen to love blogging.


----------



## Richardcrasta

I have two blogs (at least), plus one with PEN American Center that I haven't blogged on in a while.

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com

crasta.typepad.com/nge


----------



## EchelonPress

My Blog is kind of a mash-up between between a publisher and an author.

It's called *Life as a Publisher*, but includes a variety of things for both readers and writers. Hope you'll pop in occasionally.

http://klsyed.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com a place where authors can drop their books, do an interview, be a Featured Author, or place a quick 40-word blub. A place where readers can find great books to read, learn about authors and place their recommendations! This week's Featured Author is Sean Bridges author of "Roll of the Die"


----------



## DeAngelo

http://e-s-deangelo.blogspot.com/


----------



## cindyvine

My blog is about the ups and downs of life as an expat teacher/author living in Tanzania at the foot of Kilimanjaro. I do include some thoughts on writing, book reviews, but mostly tales of the strange things that seem to happen to me. Like getting arrested at the Zimbabwean border! You can follow my blog on http://cindy-vine.blogspot.com.


----------



## Dana Taylor

I've been waiting for great Blog Inspiration--something to draw continents of people to begin their day with Dana. So far, the Grand Epiphany has not come upon me. So, in the mean time I have a little blog devoted to my historically inaccurate romantic romp--Princess Robin--a twist on the Robin Hood story.

Yesterday, I had to write Robin a letter:

http://theprincessrobinblog.blogspot.com/

I still hope to attain fabulous Blogging Heights someday!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Steve Emmett

My blog features my random ramblings, reviews of my book, my reviews of other books and interviews with authors.
http://chukkienator.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mindings

Mine is at https://philipgbell.wordpress.com/
When I get a chance to blog!


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

This week's Featured Author is Lia Fairchild, author of "In Search of Lucy" at http://thecozycornerreadingroom.blogspot.com a place were authors leave their books and readers can browse for treasures.


----------



## Mehryinett

I've got one too: http://mehryinett.wordpress.com It's about women, smut and dangerous things.


----------



## Rejean

My blog is www.rejeangiguere.blogspot.com

My site is www.rejeangiguere.com


----------



## Robert Smart author

I just published my gothic horror novel Mother's Got a Whip as a kindle book. It was previously published as a paperback but the rights finally reverted to me and now I am striking out on my own.

I have a long and rather inglorious "career" as a screenwriter and (very) occasional film critic but am now (for now) focusing on novels. Blogging is very new to me. My blog is up but very spartan so far. I am just getting started with all this but hope I can provide some interesting content for people as time goes on.

I will certainly be discussing forthcoming novels such as the science fiction thriller The Year of the Lemming and the outrageous horror/satire Madonna 666, which should both be coming out relatively soon.

Look forward to the possibility of exchaning observations and ideas with fellow writers - and of course readers!
http://robertsmartpov.blogspot.com/
[


----------



## dannygillan

I blog now and then, though not as often as I should, as well as posting copies of the articles I write for the writing e-zine Words With JAM (http://www.wordswithjam.co.uk/)

http://authordannygillan.blogspot.com/


----------



## alevine513

Hi, my blog is about my novel Johnny Oops. I use it for excerpts from the book.

Regards,
Arthur


----------



## SarahBillington

Hi everyone!

I am a YA and MG author and my blog can be found at www.sarahbillington.blogspot.com

I uploaded my first eBook today, actually, an award winning contemporary YA short story called Life Was Easier When Boys Were Stupid and you can find a coupon for a free copy on the blog at http://sarahbillington.blogspot.com/2011/04/life-was-easier-when-boys-were-stupid.html

The coupon only lasts a week (until Sunday April 17), so if you're interested by all means, grab it while you can!

Sairz

---

twitter.com/SarahBillington
Facebook.com/SarahBillington
www.sarahbillington.blogspot.com


----------



## ketadiablo

Hi everyone, I'm Keta Diablo, erotic romance author and gay fiction author. Would love to have you follow my blogs:

Author Home: Keta's Haunt, http://www.ketadiablo.com

Keta's Keep erotic romance blog: http://ketaskeep.blogspot.com

The Stuff of Myth and Men, http://thestuffofmythandmen.blogspot.com

Thanks so much, Keta

follow me on Twitter too -- I follow back http://www.twitter.com/ketadiablo


----------



## Beth Groundwater

My blog is a personal, eclectic collection of articles and musings about my life as a mystery author. Sometimes I'll have an author friend on as a guest, sometimes I'll post photos from a vacation or mystery con, sometimes I respond to publishing news of the day. It's a mix that I hope is interesting. Read it here:

http://bethgroundwater.blogspot.com/


----------



## SimonWood

Simon Sez is the online version of my long running e-newsletter. The blog will focus on my life as an author, my trials and tribulations as a foreigner in America and the oddities I discover along the way.

http://simonwoodwriter.blogspot.com/


----------



## NicoleIreland02

Here's mine:

http://nicoleireland.com


----------



## mamiller

I'm supposed to talk about romantic suspense, but you never know what I'll be inspired to talk about on my blog... 

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## Troykirby

My blog is about writing, editing, life and anything that I think is interesting that I wish to comment on.

www.troykirby.com


----------



## India Drummond

My author blog:

http://www.indiadrummond.com/

I talk about all kinds of things, although since I just released my debut novel two weeks ago, most posts this month have been related to that journey.

Usually it's thoughts, ramblings, snark, and wtf-ery.


----------



## Pearson Moore

I blog 3-4 times per week, mostly on Canadian politics and culture:

http://pearsonmoore.blogspot.com/


----------



## 40977

I blog about crafting fiction and the publishing business at www.tracymarchini.com


----------



## 40977

Also, after WAY too much time futzing around, I think I finally figured out how to use the link maker correctly.  *Sigh*  Slow on the uptake today.


----------



## Kathy Kulig

Thanks Carolyn for this topic and an opportunity to share our blogs. My Passion Sense blog http://www.kathykulig.blogspot.com is a place where I talk about what I'm passionate about. Of course I do my promo thing when books come out, I have a sale, etc. but I like to have guest author interviews and a variety of topics that I hope interest readers and authors.

Today, 4/16, the post is titled: The Golden Rule to Increase Book Sales. How to increase book sales and draw in more readers and not cost a dime.

Stop by and see what you think. http://www.kathykulig.blopspot.com

Thanks,
Regards,
Kathy Kulig


----------



## slpierce

Hi Everyone
I am an indie author and my blog link is

http://slpiercebooks.blogspot.com/

I try to write funny blogs or my questions about books or writing - presented in what I hope is an entertaining manner. Also, I love movies so I twitter a quote from a movie line every time I have a new post and put the answer at the top of my blog.

So, stop by and leave me a comment.


----------



## Grace Elliot

My blog reflects my love for history, romance...and cats!
Humorous and quirky, littered with trivia ...but hopefully never boring...my blog can be found at.

http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## Lee Moan

At The Steam-Powered Typewriter http://leemoan.blogspot.com I blog about a wide variety of subjects: my journey as an author (and my current venture into indie publishing), my love of books, movies, music and TV shows such as _Doctor Who_ and _Supernatural_, amongst others. At the heart of it all is my undying passion for storytelling in all its varied forms. Also, since buying my beloved Kindle I have naturally started blogging about this, too.


----------



## vincent287

Wow -- I'm surprised so many authors have the time to blog AND write! I've got a blog as well, but don't post to it nearly as often as I'd like.

Mostly I talk about the writing life, with topics like, "Hearing the Music: How composing a song and composing a story can be almost the exact same thing" and "Getting It Write: When your main character is a writer"

So here's the link, and I hope you like it:

http://blogsfromexile.blogspot.com/


----------



## mayandreem

Hi-
I'm new to KB and I do have a blog - mostly about whatever is on my mind and of course some promotion for my first novel - giveaways, blog tour and the like. It's tough though with finding the time to write, two young boys, and a full time job, but I try to post at least two to three times a week. If anyone would like to check it out, click the link below the image of my book. 
 Mayandree


----------



## Raymond Birdsell

I set up a blog as well - primarily to share some pictures that might enhance the reading experience for my short story - and to provide a place for some discussion about the story and the reader's own critter issues.

Feel free to check it out if you would like.

http://talesfromcrittercorner.blogspot.com/

I'll probably end up with a more general blog when I post some new stories and hopefully a novel as well.

Raymond


----------



## Chris Strange

I just realized I haven't listed my blog here. It's mostly about writing and my own work, though I occasionally have a little rant about something or share something I think is interesting. I've also started a series called Writing Prompt Wednesday.

The blog is fairly new, but I like to think that just means it's got lots of potential 

http://crhindmarsh.blogspot.com

Cheers


----------



## Steve Emmett

My blog is about my own work plus I also interview other authors and review books.
http://chukkienator.blogspot.com/


----------



## CLStegall

After (or, more precisely, during) writing my novel based on Greek Mythology, I began enhancing my blog The Green Room with tales of the ancient demigod legends and other tales of that mythology (Wednesday Gods). My readers seem to like it so far. Plus, on Mondays I have write-ups and links to people places and things that I find interesting, as well as my "Friday Writing" posts which are all about the ups, down, trials and tribulations of writing in its many forms.

Hope you check it out!

P.S. - I am thinking very seriously about beginning an author spotlight (interviews, guest posts) and I would prefer to focus on Kindle authors more than anything else, since that is my own main focal point these days. Shoot me an email if you're interested.


----------



## Andre Jute

Besides my blog _Kissing the Blarney_ at http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/ I've started the discussion group ROBUST at http://www.goodreads.com/group/show/46791.Robust for subjects that will get you tarred and feathered on Amazon and that will upset the mods on the Kindleboards.


----------



## eeaw

I do keep a blog, along with info on my titles on my site...just in case! http://lisa-phillips.com/blog/ And thanks so much for the chance to share with readers!

Lisa


----------



## Kimberly Spencer

I have a blog as well. http://kimberlyspencer.blogspot.com It's mostly about my writing and I update it quite often.


----------



## MichaelMcClung

I've been blogging over at www.somethingstickythiswaycomes.blogspot.com for about six years now


----------



## Guest

I blog at vhfolland.blogspot.com. It's about writing, a few short stories and some details on publishing and the publication process.


----------



## alevine513

Please check a new excerpt from my novel Johnny Oops - Johnny was screaming, falling, spinning, out of control. http://johnnyoopps.blogspot.com.

Regards,
Arthur


----------



## lisamaliga

Mine is back up & running after a hiatus. http://leavingnadir.blogspot.com/
If you want to read Leaving Nadir in chronological order, I suggest starting at the INDEX http://leavingnadir.blogspot.com/p/leaving-nadir-index.html


----------



## alevine513

Check out Johnny Oops writeup from Louise Wise the new Chick Lit author from the UK
http://louisewise.blogspot.com/2011/04/take-virtual-reality-trip-with-johnny.html


----------



## marielamba

Hey gang!

My blog is combined with my website, and it has a FOR WRITERS page that links to articles I've written over the past few years about the writing life, craft, young adult books and author promotion tips. There's also a book review page. 

http://www.marielamba.com

I also run and am a frequent contributor to The Liars Club blog (13 writers who basically lie for a living). We blog about the writing life, and there's an index to past topics. In are crew are a few New York Times bestsellers, and it makes for some interesting posts. Here's the link to that:

http://liarsclubphilly.com

Best,
Marie


----------



## Anna_DeStefano

*Don't miss my Psychic Realm and Dream Theories posts each week. *

The parapsychology and dream science driving my fantasy world building doesn't just make for a thrilling story  The mind-body connection behind the cool principles we discuss is a very real component of our lives.

*This week, read about the "Waking Emotions Behind Dream Realities."*

http://annawrites.com/blog/category/dream-theory/

http://annawrites.com/blog/category/annas-paranormal-legacy-series/


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I mostly just use my blog as a spot for hosting giveaways for my readers. But here it is: http://curiouslytwisted.wordpress.com/


----------



## philwhiteland

If you've ever had a problem with an en-suite shower...
http://philwhiteland.blogspot.com/2010/09/occasional-showers-part-1.html


----------



## Marcin Wrona

I started a blog at the end of March (actually, I stopped writing another one, but that's neither here nor there), at www.marcinwrona.ca.

It mostly started as a way to explain writing to some friends of mine and to post announcements about my books, but I also muse a little bit on writing techniques or blather on about Justin Bieber*.

*In my defense, I only did that once, and in service of a greater point.


----------



## seventhspell

Hi there, 
I have a blog on authors den http://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewblog.asp?authorid=150384 and blogspot, there are a fair number of excerpts from my books on the blogspot one, http://tess-three-in-the-morning.blogspot.com for any reader wanting a taste of my books.
I am trying to find time to put up a new blog post on each blog, but I am currently finishing the fourth book in The Seven Spell Saga and its a four in the morning job now LOL


----------



## 41419

Hi all,

I have a blog where I cover writing, the book business, how to get your stories into (digital) print, and the occasional haiku

Let's Get Digital, Digital: davidgaughran.wordpress.com

Dave


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Hi everyone! I write a blog about my journey as a writer. This week, I am running a contest for mothers. I will give 1 copy of "Catch a Shooting Star" to 10 lucky mothers. Go to http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/ to enter to win!


----------



## Rejean

I blog about cars, motorcycles, fishing, sports, art I like, and strange shit in the news. Not about writing.

http://www.rejeangiguere.blogspot.com/


----------



## Cheri Schmidt

You can find my blog here: http://cherischmidt.blogspot.com/. My goal going forward is to include how I do my research for my books. How I do my covers. Everything that it takes to get my books ready and up online.


----------



## Autumn Jordon

http://autumnjordonsnotes.blogspot.com/ is my blog. Today, I shared my new trailer for my upcoming release IN THE PRESENCE OF EVIL and announced its cyber-party on june 15th. In my posts, I try to either entertain readers or help others--not necessarily writers only. I also have awesome guests and usually there are prizes involved. I hope you stop by. AJ


----------



## Iain Manson

My blog, the-no-hoper.com/blog.html, is devoted to indie issues, and to publishing generally. I manage about a thousand words daily, five days a week. (I began with seven days a week, but it was killing me, so I now take weekends off.)

Recent topics have included PublishAmerica, the how-to-write industry, content mill Suite101, and the face of publishing in 3011. I also do reviews of indie books and interviews with indie authors.


----------



## Patty Jansen

My blog Must Use Bigger Elephants is here: http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/

I write about writing and slush (I'm an editor at a semipro magazine) and about science in normal, non-science-y language and science in fiction.


----------



## Alex Owens

you guys have great sites! I've added many to my favorites list!

I've revived my blog, mostly right now its full of book reviews (I read like 5 books a week, depressing, I know) and I plan on using it much more once I release my novel in the next month or so... 
http://www.quirkygurl.com


----------



## KJ Kron

This is a long list and I'll add one more to it:

stpeterkilledgod.blogspot.com

Send me a message if you decide to follow me and I promise to return the favor


----------



## Andre Jute

Kissing the Blarney is a triumph of a writer not working! It is writing a new edition of my bestselling handbook for other writers, WRITING A THRILLER, which in a 166 messages has not been mentioned once! http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/


----------



## Tess St John

I am going to go follow you guys (I'll add at least 6 a day until I get you all) and would love some followers too, especially since I am so new to this game!

My hair stylist says I have to blog...LOL. I argued with him, but he insisted. I don't post everyday, but I plan to use my blog for promotion for writer friends and general writing thoughts and ideas.

http://tessstjohn.blogspot.com


----------



## Tess St John

KJ...I saw where your blog said followers, but I couldn't find where to become one...can you help me


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hello everyone, my blog Sinclair Books - http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/ - has about 10,000 hits a month. I use it more to help other authors promote their work to a wider audience. There are seven giveaways going to happen by the end of the month, which has several top ranked kindle authors giving away books from different genres.


----------



## slpierce

My blog is made up of my thoughts and experiences on writing and self publishing. I try to keep it light and fun! Stop by and check it out.

http://slpiercebooks.blogspot.com/

Some blog posts:
My experiences with Paid Publicity
You want how much for a paperback?
I Hate Writing, I Love Having Written


----------



## Keair

I have always had a blog on myspace but I kept hearing that I needed to blog for real about my book, that it was a great way to promote. So I set up a blog. At first I had NO idea what to blog about. I mean, a person can only hear the summary of your book so many times before you and the readers get bored. Then the light bulb went off in my head. My book is mostly set in the 1960's and music is mentioned quite a bit throughout the whole thing. So I decided to do a soundtrack and to use that to give readers a better feel of the book through the songs and, if they are not totally hip on the history of the decade and the music, to give them a better grasp on musical events of the time like Bob Dylan's electric show at the 1965 NewPort Folk Festival and the Beatles' show at Shea Stadium. The begining is mostly Dylan, The Beatles, and R n' B but as the book progresses the music will of course branch out. If you like music from that time, I do post the videos of each song I talk about so even if you have no interest in reading the book, there is still something for you. 
The link is: http://castlesmadeofsandthenextstep.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alex Sinclair

I signed up to both your blogs. They are both good ideas. I love to learn about other author experiences and the soundtrack is an interesting idea. I did use myspace a lot. It was actually one of the best things that generated a lot of sales for me, but when they changed the format and layout that all went out the window. Myspace is no good for promotion anymore, which is a big shame.


----------



## Tess St John

I'm now also following or signed up for email from

Alex Sinclair
Keair
slpierce
kpfowler
Andre Jute
Paty Jansen
Ian Mansen
Autumn Jordan
Cheri Schmidt
Rejean
seventhspell 

and I think a few more...I did some this morning and can't remember. I will add more soon!


----------



## Kim Richardson

Hey everyone, here is my blog:

http://kim-richardson.blogspot.com/

come check it out!!


----------



## Remi Michaud

My blog is pretty new (as is my career as a writer...funny how that worked out), so there's not much there yet: a couple of personal posts and a fun little short story. I plan on adding another short story this week. I know the format is kind of basic, but it'll improve as I get better at it. I'm at remimichaud.blogspot.com


----------



## Lee Rogers

Here's mine. I've been a blogger since 2000 on other subjects (with Wordpress).

Blogger is a fine platform as well. I pontificate on writing and include elements of my young adult fantasy, ANIMAIA.

http://animaia.com


----------



## Alex Sinclair

Hi Tess, thank you for signing up. I am working my way through the backlog on this thread, lol. I am very active on the blogs because you can find so much good advice from other authors. Also I just love promoting people on my blog and giving them the platform to tell us about their work.


----------



## Gregory Ashe

I just started mine about a week ago, actually, but I envision it as a forum to talk *with* people about my books, as well as to exchange ideas about writing as a craft. Maybe a bit of a place to 'talk back' to other blogs as well.

www.gregoryashe.com

If anyone wants to help get the conversation started


----------



## Carl Ashmore

Hi all,

I've never had a blog before and just started one today. It struck me that this might be a good place for authors and readers to share their blog addresses. Obviously, they are great places to find out about each other, share kindle reads/bargains etc, and for writers to help support other writers.

I am looking forward to reading/following some of your blogs.

Here's my blog address :

http://carlashmoreauthor.blogspot.com/

And for anyone interested in The Time Hunters , I've posted the first chapter of the sequel 'The Time Hunters and the Box of Eternity' on the blog, which isn't due out until Christmas 2011 ....

There are also clues/puzzles over the blog giving hints at what will happen in future TH books.

Cheers, and I look forward to looking at your blogs.

Carl
x


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Carl--

congrats on the new Blog!  I've merged your thread with our existing thread for author blogs in the Book Bazaar.

Thanks!

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## Christopher Hunter

Nice thread to start. I'll go ahead and add mine to the list.

http://www.christopherhunterfiction.com/

The Blog. The Fan Page. The Fiction.


----------



## SheaMacLeod

Wow! Some great blogs out there.

I blog about all sorts of random things that pop up on my road to self-pubbing my first novel while simultaneously writing three additional ones. I also post the odd book review, musings on life, and the occasional gratuitous hot man picture. 
http://sheamacleod.blogspot.com/


----------



## BrassMan

I don't claim to have a blog, exactly, but do I maintain one for my main character, who is, as far as I know, the only extraterrestrial with her own blog. There's little authorial musing; instead, Ana Darcy's delight in our food, art, music, and literature is mentioned from time to time, plus some random egghead stuff I've added, like an explanation of where her language fits in the Indo-European language family, or comments about how she brought her children up to be bilingual.

The link is in my signature line. Anyone unfamiliar with Ana's background might start with the short trailer on that page.

Ana has a thing for cats, and they for her.


----------



## Anne Maven

Hi everyone,

This is my blog - http://poemswritingandavm.blogspot.com/

It is, as it says, about stories, poems and thoughts in general. Have a spot for my book Full Circle (romance).

Thanks!


----------



## rosepressey

My blog posts directly to the front page of my website. www.rosepressey.com


----------



## Sift

Wow! This is quite a list.

At Sift, we review self-published science-fiction and fantasy books (at least 10 per month).

Check it out at http://siftbookreviews.blogspot.com


----------



## Alex Sinclair

http://sinclairbooks.blogspot.com/2011/05/book-of-month-adrienne-wilder.html I mentioned my blog a little earlier in the thread, but I mentioned the, Book of the Month. My site gets between 10,000 to 20,000 hits a month because of this thing that we do. It is a great tool for authors to promote to a bigger audience. We will be opening the entries for next months, Book of the Month, in a week or two, but wanted to give you an idea of what goes on. We have some top kindle authors that are giving away books and many are giving words of advice on how they got the sales they did. Also it gives you ideas on how to promote your blog and draw people to you.


----------



## Laura Ruby

I've kept a blog on and off for about eight years, though I've never been good at keeping to a blogging schedule. (I have enough trouble figuring out what day it is).

http://laurarubybooks.blogspot.com/

I like Art Slade's blog (he posts on the boards here, too):

http://arthurslade.blogspot.com/


----------



## Plotspider

So far, jaredgullagetrithofar.posterous.com has been mainly about journaling in the world of Trithofar, where my novels have been taking place. I'm just putting up backstory, primarily, for a ready reference to my finished products. Of course, lately, I have been promoting my first self-published novel and the artist who made the cover for me.

I have been sketching out another novel there, or at least the first part of it, in hopes to drum up a bit of an audience for it. I may offer that novel for free and charge for its sequels, but not sure at present. It will need serious editing.

Anyway, there you have it and thanks for the post.


----------



## DK Raymer

Hi Blogging Authors - I'm new to the Kindle Boards and have been surfing in circles for a couple of hours, so I thought I'd jump in here and post my blog link. I've been blogging for six years on various aspects of my work including fiction writing, filmmaking and patient safety advocacy. I've used every blogging platform out there and have maintained 11 different blogs. I started my latest on Wordpress last month; it's devoted to my fun work - fiction writing, ebooks in particular. You are cordially invited to drop by for a visit. I'd love to meet you.

http://dkraymer.wordpress.com/


----------



## Nicki Lynn Justice

There are lots of cool sounding blogs posted! I'm going to go and check out a few.

I just started my blog, so I am a newbie. It's at www.nickilynnjustice.webs. com.

It's me unplugged! I'm a little opinionated, so you'll get an earful! Here's my blog description:

_My rural Albertan moms' opinions on EVERYTHING from soup to nuts, including reading, writing, weightloss secrets that really work (ha ha got you), how to be a millionaire (or not), self-help (okay, sure), and gourmet cooking (K.D. forever)!_

Drop by and see what you think!

Read on!!!

Nicki Lynn


----------



## dwschlueter

I am an author and have blogs for my books I publish under my real name as well as one for my pen name and a third for my publishing company.  Amazing I get any actual story writing done.  My newest blog and the one I am going to be focusing on is a blog focused on self publishing.  It irritated me when I was looking for some good info and after finding a link to a blog the person actually wanted $9.99 to tell me what I knew I could figure out on my own for free.  That made me think that I should start blogging about all the nonsense I go through every day in the interest of building my media empire.   Kidding aside, I hope to post lots of good info there and the only real plugs for my books I plan will come as ads in the sidebar and not as actual blog posts.


----------



## Plotspider

Nicki Lynn Justice said:


> There are lots of cool sounding blogs posted! I'm going to go and check out a few.
> 
> I just started my blog, so I am a newbie. It's at www.nickilynnjustice.webs. com.
> 
> It's me unplugged! I'm a little opinionated, so you'll get an earful! Here's my blog description:
> 
> _My rural Albertan moms' opinions on EVERYTHING from soup to nuts, including reading, writing, weightloss secrets that really work (ha ha got you), how to be a millionaire (or not), self-help (okay, sure), and gourmet cooking (K.D. forever)!_
> 
> Drop by and see what you think!
> 
> Read on!!!
> 
> Nicki Lynn
> 
> I couldn't get to your blog. Check the link.


----------



## Shalini Boland

I've just decided to pay more attention to my poor neglected blog. So I'll start my new resolution by putting a link here.

In my latest post, I'm sharing all my book promotion ideas ...

http://someonewotwrites.blogspot.com


----------



## Guest

I've been blogging pretty regularly since 2007, when I started to buckle down and write seriously. I do it more because I enjoy it than because I feel I need to to push my stuff; mostly I blog about the writing process, as well as other stuff related to writing. And occasionally I do reviews.

My blog: One Thousand and One Parsecs.


----------



## BetterStorytelling

Hello,
A blog is a great way to promote your books.
Just don't try to SELL SELL SELL all the time on your blog. 
Instead, use your blog to *build relationships* (friendships) with your audience.
All the time I see people on Twitter, Facebook, etc. pushing their stuff in my face too soon. 
You meet someone and immediately you get a BUY MY STUFF message.

Here's a better way:
*Use the "business friendship" model: * 
People like to buy from friends, not from strangers or nameless corporations.
So treat everyone like a friend.
How do you make friends?
Be a giving person.
Give stuff away:
Newsletters, short stories, helpful tips, advice, free books, etc.

*Build a list of your friends/customers:*
Write a FREE ebook and give it away, in exchange for an email address. 
Use an email content management site like AWeber or iContact to build a relationship with your friends and fans.
The way to do this is to pre-write a dozen "newsletters" and then pre-load them into your AWeber/iContact account. 
After someone lands on your blog, they see the tasty cookie (free ebook) and subscribe to your free newsletter. 
AWeber/iContact will send them the free ebook as soon as they subscribe.
Then, the AWeber/iContact system sends out your newsletters every month. 
Every newsletter gives something away. 
There is no selling yet.

Remember not to be that annoying used car salesman that is always trying to get people to buy something.
Every time you pitch something, it will annoy people. Do it too often and you'll lose your audience. 
Try to post 200 useful articles for every one of your pitches.

All you really have to do is make friends, give tons of stuff away, and then put a discreet link to your books in your signature file at the end of your newsletters.

Hope this info is helpful.

Mark 

p.s. I really, really need to write a book on internet marketing...but I'm too busy!! heheh


----------



## Samantha Hunter

I have a Wordpress blog here: http://samanthahunter.wordpress.com/

I blog on writing, television, and whatever is crossing my mind at the moment 

Sam


----------



## kimandjenn

My co-author (Jenn) and I (Kim) take turns every week writing a "thought for the week." In between that, we try to make a few posts, but we wanted to keep our blog simple and easy to glimpse in and out of once a week. It's a fairly new blog, so we are just beginning to warm up. 
The blogging world is new to us, so it's nice to hear from all of you regarding your thoughts regarding your blogs. 
You can check us out at:

http://kimandjenn.blogspot.com


----------



## navythriller

My Blog is The View From the Deckplate. It's _supposed_ to be a look at the current state of the military, through the eyes of a retired Navy Chief. In reality, it's turning into my views on anything that attracts my attention.

(As my attention veers rapidly and some of my views are rather warped, it bounces between humor, serious topics, and random weirdness.)


----------



## opuscroakus

Just finished a new posting yesterday morning.

...And Another Thing! is my official blog.

http://carlarene.blogspot.com

I write comedy. You'll laugh. You'll cry. You'll wish you could get back the last ten-minutes of your life spent reading it.


----------



## Suzy Turner

I've been writing my author blog for over a year now. I include everything about my journey as a writer as well as my life in general. It's a great way to interact with other writers and readers.
http://suzyturner.blogspot.com


----------



## Josh_Stallings

here is my site

http://joshstallings.net/

I have been posting memoir pieces allowing my readers to get to know me more on a personal level,

Enjoy.


----------



## bazmaz

I was blogging about the subject of my book (Ukulele Playing) long before I wrote the book.

If any strummers are interested, you can find my author blog at http://www.gotaukulele.com

Baz


----------



## DanDillard

I blog about horror, writing, movies, and whatever strikes me at the time.
Love you to follow! Like guest posts as well, send me one!
http://demon-author.blogspot.com


----------



## VMartinez

Hi Carolyn and all,

I am a new author to Kindle - just published my first book, "An Unusual Journey Through Royal History," through Who Dares Wins Publishing in April - and am now getting to know KB.

I do have a blog that is related to my passion: history. It is called Arbitrary History (http://www.victoriahill.com/arbitraryhistoryblog) and contains randomly selected and posted historical topics that I choose based on my whims and caprices. Of course, since I've had my book published, I have used it as a promotional tool, too, but since it's all historical it works perfectly.

Great to be here and see what others are writing and blogging about.

Best,
Victoria "Tori" Martínez


----------



## DL_Snell

At dlsnell.com, I interview editors at magazines, book publishers, and anthologies to better understand what they're looking for in a submission. I also interview authors such as Kevin J. Anderson and Joe McKinney.


----------



## Daisy Dexter Dobbs

I've been blogging since 2005 and was first published in the 1990s. I used to update my blog more often, but with Facebook, Twitter and wonderful forums like this one--not to mention trying to adhere to my writing schedule--I don't post as regularly.

I write comedy more than anything else, especially romantic comedy, humorous women's fiction, and humorous nonfiction. You can find my humble little "Daisy Dexter Dobbs, Author and Grand High Exalted Goddess of Make Believe" blog here:

http://DaisyDexterDobbs.blogspot.com/


----------



## John Dwyer

I created my blog/web site http://highroadtotibet primarily to promote my book. I think it's essential to have at least a single web page dedicated to your book. It gives me a central point where I can share news, updates, rants or promotions with readers. As with most authors, I started to blog about once a week immediately after my book was published but this soon became "when I have something to share". To prevent it getting stale, I've now started to blog about things not related to my book, such as the time I met Colonel Gaddafi of Libya - http://highroadtotibet.com/blog/the-day-i-met-colonel-gaddafi-of-libya/. I think such blog posts will bring interested readers to my site and hopefully, stir their interest in my book.
John


----------



## KJ Kron

Slush Pile Reader is blogging my progress to publication at:

http://blog.slushpilereader.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

Cat Gut Your Tongue - my latest blog post at Http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com

Traditionally what are violin strings made from?

A)	Cat gut,
B)	Steel wire or
C)	Sheep intestine.

The answer, of course, is (c) - sheep intestine, so why then, do are the strings of violins, stringed instruments and tennis rackets called 'cat gut.' It seems the answer lies with a medieval myth about16th century saddle maker, Erasmo. (*)

TO READ THE FULL POST VISIT:
http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com/2011/05/cat-gut-your-tongue.html


----------



## Arlene Webb

I'm new to the kindleboards. I joined awhile ago, but am finally taking the time to learn how to navigate around.
I blog every week or so, and found that using pictures helps. I've also been involved with SSS (six sentence sunday), since January. Authors post six lines from a published read or a WIP. It's a fun way to get to know other authors and their voices.

http://www.arlenewebb.blogspot.com/


----------



## VMartinez

Good advice. Thanks!



BetterStorytelling said:


> Hello,
> A blog is a great way to promote your books.
> Just don't try to SELL SELL SELL all the time on your blog.
> Instead, use your blog to *build relationships* (friendships) with your audience.
> All the time I see people on Twitter, Facebook, etc. pushing their stuff in my face too soon.
> You meet someone and immediately you get a BUY MY STUFF message.
> 
> Here's a better way:
> *Use the "business friendship" model: *
> People like to buy from friends, not from strangers or nameless corporations.
> So treat everyone like a friend.
> How do you make friends?
> Be a giving person.
> Give stuff away:
> Newsletters, short stories, helpful tips, advice, free books, etc.
> 
> *Build a list of your friends/customers:*
> Write a FREE ebook and give it away, in exchange for an email address.
> Use an email content management site like AWeber or iContact to build a relationship with your friends and fans.
> The way to do this is to pre-write a dozen "newsletters" and then pre-load them into your AWeber/iContact account.
> After someone lands on your blog, they see the tasty cookie (free ebook) and subscribe to your free newsletter.
> AWeber/iContact will send them the free ebook as soon as they subscribe.
> Then, the AWeber/iContact system sends out your newsletters every month.
> Every newsletter gives something away.
> There is no selling yet.
> 
> Remember not to be that annoying used car salesman that is always trying to get people to buy something.
> Every time you pitch something, it will annoy people. Do it too often and you'll lose your audience.
> Try to post 200 useful articles for every one of your pitches.
> 
> All you really have to do is make friends, give tons of stuff away, and then put a discreet link to your books in your signature file at the end of your newsletters.
> 
> Hope this info is helpful.
> 
> Mark
> 
> p.s. I really, really need to write a book on internet marketing...but I'm too busy!! heheh


----------



## PJJones

Hey, I've got an interview right now on Rebecca Knight's blog.

From Tragedy to Parody. Stop by Rebecca Knight's blog and find out why I wrote ROMANCE NOVEL plus read the hilarious scene that inspired it all! http://rebeccaknightbooks.blogspot.com/

My blog is in my sig line below. PJ


----------



## Plotspider

Plotspider said:


> So far, jaredgullagetrithofar.posterous.com has been mainly about journaling in the world of Trithofar, where my novels have been taking place. I'm just putting up backstory, primarily, for a ready reference to my finished products. Of course, lately, I have been promoting my first self-published novel and the artist who made the cover for me.
> 
> I have been sketching out another novel there, or at least the first part of it, in hopes to drum up a bit of an audience for it. I may offer that novel for free and charge for its sequels, but not sure at present. It will need serious editing.
> 
> Anyway, there you have it and thanks for the post.


Maybe it's the nature of the beast, but all of a sudden, I'm not getting any hits on my blog anymore. All of a sudden the site and page views dropped to nothing from like hundreds at a time. It's like millions of voices cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something dreadful has happened. Go on with your training.


----------



## Josh_Stallings

Midnight, East LA, barrio bar. I sit watching young ladies take their clothes off and dance on a Lucite stage while men toss dollar bills at them.... Today I guest blog and tell how I research a story... At Sabrina E. Ogden's web site.
http://myfriendscallmekate.blogspot.com/2011/05/hunting-stories-by-josh-stallings.html


----------



## FrankZubek

http://whatbrickwall.blogspot.com/


----------



## Andre Jute

Kissing the Blarney

http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/

Averages better than an article a day.

Getting on for 400 hits a week and growing fast.

Oftimes controversial. What about? God knows. Anything and everything. It's about a writer not writing, insofar as it supposed to be about me writing the 4th 25th Anniversary Celebration Edition of my longtime bestseller WRITING A THRILLER - but I wish you luck finding much about that in there. Returning to topic soon (returning? it's never been on topic!), I promise. Sincerely! Come make up your own mind. http://coolmainpress.com/ajwriting/


----------



## Patty Jansen

http://pattyjansen.wordpress.com/

At the moment, I'm posting a lot about the Writers of the Future contest, which I won, and for which I've just been to the workshop.


----------



## authorandystraka

I'll be launching a new personal blog in a few weeks, but in the meantime, you can catch my monthly posts over at A GOOD BLOG IS HARD TO FIND -- http://www.southernauthors.blogspot.com/

Andy


----------



## Plotspider

I work on my world on the world wide web at this website.  

www.jaredgullagetrithofar.posterous.com

It's a drafting site, where I put some ideas up every once in a while.  Maybe, one day, I'll blog about my writing career, but I figure my blog will be part of my writing career.  Come see what i'm thinking online, if you want to see an-ever-more-detailed world of fantasy.  Explore, explore.  I would love to hear from you.


----------



## Harris Channing

Here's my blog:
http://harrischanningauthor.blogspot.com/?zx=28db500e795fab22

Wouild love some traffic. Feel like I talk to myself most of the time...oh I gotta go, I just told myself to get ready for bed.


----------



## traceylcampbell

Hi everyone!

My blog is TraceyLeeCampbell.com

I mostly blog about what I'm up to with my WIP, and I've just posted a real-life spooky story which you probably shouldn't read just before bedtime!

PS... I have a running competition with my husband as to who has the most followers on the Google Friend Connect widget. If you decide to visit - would you mind clicking the 'follow' button and help me out


----------



## journeymama

Mine is http://journeymama.com.

Going on six years of blogging!


----------



## sethdaniels

http://sethdanielserotica.blogspot.com/ is mine. I write erotica and some intense crime(serial killer type stuff) so do not go there if you are easily offended. Also, if anyone wants erotic stories reviewed I am going to be doing that on my blog as well. Currently there are some excerpts from some of my books and one full short story that I hope to turn into a book soon.


----------



## DonnaFCrow

My blog Deeds of Darkness; Deeds of Light looks at the mystery/suspense genre from every angle and from both sides of the Atlantic with posts from writers, editors, readers and librarians.

I've begun a new blog series on how I arrived at the titles of my books. Today, I start with *KATHRYN, Days of Struggle and Triumph*, book 1 in my Daughters of Courage family saga series, explaining why KATHRYN isn't ESTHER, MEREDITH, or BRIDGET in "A Rose by Any Other Name." I chose to start with KATHRYN because my publisher has just lowered the price to* .99*http://www.donnafletchercrow.com/articles.php?id=75


----------



## Scott Doornbosch

My novel BASIC BLACK - A Tony Black Mystery is now available on Kindle on Amazon and NOOK on Barnes & Noble and the paperback edition will be available on Amazon this week. It's about a serial killer running around Chicago murdering priests. He's on a mission from God to clean up the church after the sex abuse scandal.

I'm also currently getting chemo for cancer so if anyone wants to talk about that I will be happy to do so.


----------



## Kate Nevermore

My first book was just released a month ago, so started a blog for it. I have to say, I'm not a huge fan of blogging. So far, all my posts have just been somewhat expanded versions of what I'm posting on my fan page. I think I have 2 subscribers now, lol. MANY more than that on my fan page, so doesn't really seem worth it. Yet I keep going. It's at: www.katenevermore.com


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

http://deimosweb-hilley.blogspot.com/

Learn more about me, how/why I write, and about my series.

Best,

Leonard


----------



## Elijah Joon

"everything i do in life, i always fail."

http://www.elijahjoon.wordpress.com


----------



## RobertLCollins

I hope I'm not reposting this...

My blog is called "One Kansas Author." I post about books I read, my events, and anything else that strikes me as worth a little time. I've been posting once a week for a couple of months; I'll try to keep up that pace.

http://robertlcollins.blogspot.com/


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I guest blogged at the Independant Author's Forum this week http://pugetsoundspeaks.com/ Topic: Mash-ups and Cross Genre Authoring.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## shainarichmond

Hello,

I hope I'm doing this right. I can never seem to do anything right at KindleBoards, or most forums. So I tend to stay away.

I write erotica. This is my blog:
http://shainarichmond.blogspot.com

I also run a variety of blogs to help promote other Indie writers. If I list them here will I get deleted?? *sigh* I'm going to try anyway - these are "non-erotic" for the most part:

http://www.indiebookslist.com - posts two excerpts daily. Authors, visit the page to submit yours.
http://onlyromance.wordpress.com - a new blog I started. Also accepting submissions - romance and all subgenres
http://ebooksfreefreefree.blogspot.com - yes! Taking submissions! 
http://www.ilovesmashwords.com - a group blog for those of us who LOVE Smashwords.

Thanks! Am I doin' it wrong I don't know. I don't know why Kindleboards is so intimidating to me.

Love,
Shaina Richmond


----------



## DonnaFCrow

Today I'm a guest on the delightful Jenny Milchman's blog "Suspense Your Disbelief" telling the resurrection story of my romantic suspense series The Elizabeth & Richard Mysteries.
http://www.jennymilchman.com/blog/?p=1590


----------



## Keith B. Darrell

My blog's about 10 weeks old. You can find me at http://keithbdarrell.blogspot.com/


----------



## samanthawarren

Mariyta's Musings is my blog. I post pretty much whatever I'm in the mood to post. Short stories, poems, rants, raves, and anything else that suits my fancy. My most recent post is about a cow that realized she doesn't like Fiber One bars. 
http://mariytasmusings.blogspot.com


----------



## Christy Dorrity

My blog inspired my cookbook and I continue to post book reviews and recipes. 
www.dearestdreams.com


----------



## John Nelson

The blog I set up to update info on my dystopian thriller _Against Nature_
http://johngnelson.blogspot.com/


----------



## Plotspider

www.jaredgullagetrithofar.posterous.com

Would love any commentary someone is willing to give.


----------



## DaleCoz

My blog promotes my science fiction novel Exchange (an eclectic mix of alternate history, mystery and intrigue with a hint of romance), talks about my life as a writer, and sometimes delves into ideas about the future of publishing and of society. This is a very eclectic blog, which ranges from the routine (word counts for the day) to the weird (kamikaze chipmunks).

http://dalecoz.livejournal.com/


----------



## cpink

-- Short stories

-- Articles on writing

www.cpink.wordpress.com

Go on, have a look!


----------



## rubyscribe

My blog is titled

http://historytellsus.wordpress.com

Its about history and so are my books so it all fits together. Its a new blog launched side by side with my books.

Lets see how everything goes!

Aliya


----------



## jennyt82

Now that you mention it I do have a blog. It's only little(a few days old) but I hope you check it out as there's a group of us that are organising a blog hop this week 13-20th June 2011. There are lots of free prizes including ebooks that are up for grabs. If you're interested head over to my blog jennifertalli.wordpress.com. Click the follow button so that when it all goes live you know where to go and what to do.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I have redone my blog with a horror theme. I am starting with a classic movie that I recently saw.

http://robinreed42.wordpress.com/2011/06/18/classic-scary-movie-night-of-the-hunter/

If anyone else has a horror topic they want to talk about, I can put it up and mention your book at the end. Mind you, I have no traffic yet, we would be building it together as each person promotes their own entry.


----------



## CKWebb

I love blogs!!! Review blogs are a great way to find new reads and author blogs are a wealth of information. We have a review blog where we also do author interviews and hold writing competitions.
I also have a personal blog also where I post on different topics along the road to publication. I often have guest posts from other authors there.
Would love to see you guys there!!! 
 http://bit.ly/HWQKW
http://twistedwebb.blogspot.com


----------



## JCF

A web site since 1998, with a blog since 2002. Mostly about the writing process with how-tos and advice. Plus mini book reviews and bits and pieces about whatever strikes my fancy at the moment.

http://joecliffordfaust.com


----------



## Grace Elliot

JCF said:


> A web site since 1998, with a blog since 2002. Mostly about the writing process with how-tos and advice. Plus mini book reviews and bits and pieces about whatever strikes my fancy at the moment.
> 
> http://joecliffordfaust.com


Wow, Joe, you really go in there early!

My blog is at http://graceelliot-author.blogspot.com
This blog reflects my passion for history, romance and cats. It's a blend of historical trivia and writing related posts. Currently head of the home page is an post my guest author, Killian McRae.


----------



## Kim Richardson

Here's my blog:

http://kim-richardson.blogspot.com/

Lots of stuff on writing. I recently finished a blog tour.

Kim


----------



## Daezarkian

Author website devoted to my novel series "Blood Skies".

Post Apocalyptic Military Dark Fantasy. With Vampires.

Previews, articles, flash fiction and more! =D

http://bloodskies.com/


----------



## Alexandra Sokoloff

My Screenwriting Tricks For Authors blog, http://screenwritingtricks.com, is an extensive series of articles breaking down the Three-Act, Eight-Sequence structure of film writing and how that structure and other tricks of screenwriting, like visual storytelling, pacing, character development and thematic image systems, can easily be applied to novel writing to create better books - and actually have more fun doing it. We discuss key story elements of all genres, and the specific story elements of different genres, with lots of movie and book examples and story breakdowns.

My workbook, _Screenwriting Tricks For Authors_, expands on the techniques explored in the blogs and in the workshops I teach all over the country:


----------



## William Meikle

I've moved over to having Wordpress hosted on my own domain, so if you have me bookmarked, I'm now at

http://williammeikle.com/wp


----------



## John Y. Jones

It's in my siggy but I'll post here as well.

http://buddhasrelics.blogspot.com/


----------



## DonnaFCrow

Looking for a politically-themed novel to go along with your Fourth of July weekend relaxing? STEPHANIE, Days of Turmoil and Victory, book 3 in my Daughters of Courage trilogy, might just be the mustard in your potato salad. (Actually, I use vinegar, but you get the image.)
For starters, how about spending your Fourth of July in northern Idaho at the 1971 rock festival sponsored by the Universal Life Church? Billed as a "church picnic" it was sure to be a bigger and better Woodstock: better bands, better weather, better drugs. Stephanie is all set to enjoy the warmth, the freedom, the creativity. And her childhood sweetheart Jimmy, now a reporter for United Press International, is all for mixing business with pleasure. The only disturbing note is Carlton Sperlin, newly returned Vietnam War hero and candidate for Idaho Attorney General who confronts Stephanie with cases of drug overdosing and rumors of bags of money disappearing out the back gate
http://www.donnafletchercrow.com/articles.php?id=78


----------



## SSantore

My blog is new, only a few weeks old. www.suesantore.com


----------



## robertscotttruecrime

Inkslinger!  I think you just hit the nail on the head.  Lots of ink through that ol' printer over the years.  I'm just putting this up to test the waters.  Obviously a newbie at all of this, but as time goes on, this may look more like a familiar landscape and not just a maze.  Ah, so many threads to check out - so little time.  

Robert Scott


----------



## dabnorfish

www.dabnorfish.co.uk

Although it's not solely an author blog. It also has ramblings, reviews and photographs of beard development (I'm not shaving it until the first draft of my second novel is complete). Oh, and links to my published stuff.


----------



## C.A. Deyton

Mine is a brand new babe... http://cadeyton.com

Would love to have everyone check it out!


----------



## Lena

I have a blog. Here it is!

I post about reading, writing, and life. I also do book reviews and guest posts.

Lena

http://lenahillbrand.blogspot.com


----------



## Alain Gomez

Book Brouhaha: http://bookbrouhaha.blogspot.com/

I enjoy shining the light on the short story genre. I do reviews for works that are 10,000 words or less only.


----------



## KateGeorge

I ramble on about whatever is in my head at the moment. Life in rural Vermont. Living with four kids (yes they are mine). Skunks. Dogs. Occaissionally I also have something to say about the books, although I write about other people's books more often than my own. I'm at www.kategeorge.com.


----------



## Anne Maven

You're welcome to visit 
Poems, Stories and Humanness at http://poemswritingandavm.blogspot.com/

Like it says, there are poems, stories and little bits about what makes us human.
Would love to hear from you!


----------



## LucieSimone

Yes, I do maintain a blog. I try to post twice a week, but sometimes I only manage once a month. I blog about all things Chick Lit related: books, boys, movies, fashion, feminism, relationships, TV, and even yoga!

http://luciesimone.blogspot.com


----------



## D_Gwelsh

Blog: www.worksofdgwelsh.com

Website for my book: www.keyofsouls.com


----------



## HDJensen

My blog is a blog/website rolled into one using a Wordpress theme I purchased. I really like it so far. I've only blogged about my book and the process if self-publishing it so far. I've posted reviews and updates and so on. I'm sort of new to the whole blogging thing, so I expect it will turn into more than just that as I continue blogging.

You can find mine at www.heatherjensen.info

Heather


----------



## lynnemurray

For the past few months I've posted Six Sentences every Sunday at http://lynnemurray.blogspot.com which is kind of fun. Anyone can join in by simply signing up at http://www.sixsunday.com/ and posting six sentence snippets on Sunday. The only rule is "just 6 sentences" but I find that's an enjoyable exercise. As many as 168 writers in a wide variety of genres have signed up on any given Sunday and it generates a lot of traffic to everyone's blogs. Feel free to join the fun.

I also have a real time writing diary on Live Journal at http://lynnemurray.livejournal.com that I don't post to quite as often, sometimes just to announce that I've posted a guest blog ranting and raving elsewhere--LOL!


----------



## jkswift

Thanks for the topic!

I do two blogs:

Since I'm an accountant in my day job , one focuses on how to "start a business, do taxes, and save money": 
http://canuckbusiness.wordpress.com/

The other one is how I come up with my story ideas, so purely writing oriented: http://jkswift.com/blog


----------



## Richardcrasta

Hi,
these two and one at PEN:

http://richardcrasta.blogspot.com

http://crasta.typepad.com

thank you
Richard


----------



## CarolBurnside/AnnieRayburn

My website/blog is:
http://AnnieRayburn.com/blog

and I participate in a great group blog here:
http://petitfoursandhottamales.com/


----------



## PatrickWalts

I recently started a Wordpress blog. Book promotion generally takes a backseat to various rants and raves about whatever happens to be on my mind at any given moment. My book is there, off to the side, but it's not the blog's primary focus. The focus is me and my opinions, an outlet for, as the title indicates, "Random thoughts and contemplations." If someone stumbles across a post that catches their eye, great. I welcome that. If not, well, whatever.
http://patrickwalts.wordpress.com/


----------



## SethStedman

Sometimes I talk to myself. Then I thought "hey, I can talk to myself on the internet" and so I started a blog. So far it mainly deals with my writing, but I may throw up some random rambling. Shameless link below.

http://theoblongroom.blogspot.com/


----------



## soyfrank

Mine is --> http://frankmundo.wordpress.com/


----------



## PatrickWalts

SethStedman said:


> Sometimes I talk to myself. Then I thought "hey, I can talk to myself on the internet" and so I started a blog. So far it mainly deals with my writing, but I may throw up some random rambling. Shameless link below.
> 
> http://theoblongroom.blogspot.com/


That's basically what I do as well.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

With a fairly new title (March 2011) it has been beneficial to post on others' blogs, specifically related to historical fiction.

The postings are linked on the title's FB Wall so fans can keep up and access :
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bending-The-Boyne/192198197473429 .

If anyone wants an unusual piece re: bronze age Ireland written for their blog, let me know.


----------



## Glen Krisch

I'm on wordpress:
http://glenkrisch.wordpress.com/


----------



## rania

My blog "Urania's Distractions" is about writing but I take the chance to post something more personal every now and then.
http://uraniasarri.blogspot.com
You are welcome to join.


----------



## JeffMariotte

Mine's here:

http://jeff_mariotte.typepad.com/my_weblog

It's about writing, pop culture, life on the Flying M Ranch, and occasionally politics.


----------



## Andre Jute

BRONZEAGE said:


> With a fairly new title (March 2011) it has been beneficial to post on others' blogs, specifically related to historical fiction.
> 
> The postings are linked on the title's FB Wall so fans can keep up and access :
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bending-The-Boyne/192198197473429 .
> 
> If anyone wants an unusual piece re: bronze age Ireland written for their blog, let me know.


I'll take an article, simply because I'm Irish, for my general interest blog. Delighted if you want to concentrate on something in West Cork, perfectly happy if that doesn't suit. 800w max, more than that and you should split it into two articles. andrejute at coolmainpress with the commercial extension.


----------



## ElizaKnight

I own a historical blog, History Undressed, where I write historical articles, but also host guest historical fiction authors and write reviews. Recently my blog was mentioned in _The Wall Street Journal._ http://historyundressed.blogspot.com


----------



## Writtled

Hello, everyone!

I'm new to the (self)-published world, and I have a blog here: Writtled. On the blog, I talk about writing YA, what I like in YA, music to write by, and anything else that rocks my particular socks on that particular day.

You can find me on Twitter under the name Writtled.

I'm also on Goodreads.

And I'm looking forward to meeting more amazing writers. Happy writing


----------



## Amanda Leigh Cowley

Hi everyone,

I'm a new self-pubbed author too, in fantasy romance.  I started a blog recently 'amandaleighcowley.blogspot.com'  I'm learning and tweaking as I go along.  I only have 5 followers at the moment and would welcome more!  If I notice a fellow writer has started following me, I follow straight back.


----------



## William Meikle

I've moved mine over to Wordpress on my own domain

If you've got me bookmarked, I'm now at http://www.williammeikle.com/wp

I've also set up Feedburner for RSS and email if you do the reader thing... links on the page.


----------



## pentalpha

You get a choice of blogs from me and my partner:

http://barbarascottemmett.blogspot.com/ 
Barbara Scott Emmett - Novels and Short Stories @BSE_Writer

http://bumblebooks.blogspot.com/
Jimmy Bain Crime/Dark Humour @TheBumble


----------



## CaitLondon

That's http://caitlondon.blogspot.com

Posting today about my Harlequin Treasurys.


----------



## jessicajames

I wish I had time to blog more but use it mainly to take readers with me when I travel to historic sites. I love old houses, cemeteries, battlefields, museums - you get the picture - so when I come back from a new expedition, I write about it so others can see it through my eyes.

Just traveled to Arlington last week. When I was launching my new novel,  I visited some of the most beautiful plantations in South Carolina.

Take a look at www.jessicajamesblog.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I added a free sample to Enchanted Heart to my blog recently. Book trailers are also on the blog. Enjoy!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/


----------



## LA_Tafe

http://latafe.blogspot.com/

Info about my own Novels, medium sized blurbs about things in the literary world, interviews with other authors, and everything books!


----------



## Anne Maven

Here's my blog -

http://poemswritingandavm.blogspot.com/


----------



## Allie Beck

Here's mine: http://dumpsterotica.blogspot.com/2011/08/im-interviewed-on-no-trees-harmed.html


----------



## Sean Thomas Fisher

http://fishblogwash.blogspot.com/

Zombies, aliens, ghosts, and Jersey Shore cast members...

The truth is out there.


----------



## Guest

www.mikeattebery.com


----------



## Riven Owler

Our blog is rivenowler.blogspot.com. We wrote our first blog yesterday, and we're not really sure what the character of the blog will be like. We just felt moved to write it. Our city was one of the worst hit by the mortgage crisis in Massachusetts. We visited another US city to do some relief work and we saw an even worse situation so we wrote about it.

We'd love it if any of you would join our blog. We like to read different points of view, love reading thoughts of others and don't like one-sided conversations. You can also find us on Twitter, @RivenOwler. We're really new there (about five days old) and haven't figured it out for work just yet...mostly just writing stuff about weekend concerts we went to lately.


----------



## Jason Halstead

I've got a blog. http://booksbyjason.wordpress.com

I talk about book stuff fairly often, but I also have a lot of posts on my weightlifting trials and tribulations, as well as dietary stuff and even a few geared towards weight loss (and weight gain, for people looking to put on quality muscle). Sometimes I'll ramble on about whatever current events are irritating me, and from time to time I talk about my saltwater aquarium as well (with pictures!). Come to think of it, that may get more press-time in the near future, my wife and children want me to set up a seahorse tank out of an old 37 gallon aquarium I had in the basement...


----------



## Douglas Dorow

My blog http://thrillersrus.blogspot.com/

where I write about my own writing journey, my thriller "The Ninth District" and interview other thrilling authors.


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Not a blog, a website with lots of interesting info re: the Atlantic Bronze Age,
and links to more. http://www.jsdunnbooks.com


----------



## youngadultfiction

I write a short story every day on my blog at www.keremmermutlu.tumblr.com and i also write mini book reviews, let me know what you think!


----------



## HAParker321

And Lo, here is mine: 

[URL=http://theresurrectionseries.wordpress]http://theresurrectionseries.wordpress.com/[/url]


----------



## lynskeybooks

I had the brainwave of deleting the dateline from my blog _Where I'm Calling From_ and this means I can't be outed for letting time slip by between posts.
Mostly, I talk about books I'm enjoying - or I discuss writerly issues that catch my attention and I want to give out about. Not sure it actually qualifies as a blog because I've not made it interactive due to lack of technical know-how but hey, it is what it is and I hope you enjoy it.
https://sites.google.com/site/lynskeybooks/where-i-m-calling-from


----------



## I love books

Thanks for posting this thread. My blog is listed here: www.shadonnarichards.blogspot.com


----------



## authorandystraka

I'm on "A Good Blog Is Hard To Find" http://southernauthors.blogspot.com/2011/08/too-dark-for-superheroes.html with several other Southern Authors.


----------



## scribbler100

My blog is here: http://dizzydragonpress.blogspot.com/

It's my first blog and it's been quite an education in setting it up. Nothing fancy just my thoughts and my experiences so far in the brave new world of epublishing.


----------



## Michael Parker

Blogs are a mystery to me. Why should anyone want to read the ramblings of a wannabe best selling writer when they've got their own trumpets to blow? I have two blogs running at the moment. I admit I don't do a great deal on them, but that's because I never get any comments. So for those of you who aren't interested in reading my blog, you might by chance happen across one of mine on www.michaeljparker.com. The other is on Goodreads.


----------



## cheriereich

Right now I'm active in three blogs. The first one is my writer's blog. I promote books on Mondays as well as give interviews/guest posts. On Wednesdays, I talk about writing/editing. On Fridays, I have a flash fiction piece. Starting in September, I'll have Teaser Tuesdays and Ask the Editor (1st/3rd Thursdays) and Personal Posts (2nd/4th Thursdays). http://cheriereich.blogspot.com

My second blog is a book reviews blog. Starting in September, I'll have book releases of the week on Mondays, reviews on Wednesdays, and the occasional author interview on Fridays. http://surroundedbybooksreviews.blogspot.com

I'm also one of three contributors (the other two are Lisa Rusczyk and Aubrie Dionne) on Raven and the Writing Desk. We write free short stories, interviews, book reviews, and more. http://aubcherlis.blogspot.com

Personally I do find having a blog and reading other people's blogs very helpful. I've learned about so many books by reading blogs.


----------



## Susan Kaye Quinn

Being an ex-engineer and scientist, I'm a geek at heart. But I also love kids and books! So my blog is all about tech, kids, and books, and all the ways those intersect. Recent posts include Fueling Spaceships Just Got Easier, Owning the Writer Title, and Notes from the E-Revolution.

Stop by and join the conversation! www.susankayequinn.com


----------



## Sakura Reyna

I literally just started a blog yesterday...I'm not sure how to gain an audience for it though. There isn't much on it, but I will comment on yours if your topics in your blogs interest me. I plan on writing about my progress as an indie author and my writing in general.

http://acrosstheuniverse88.blogspot.com/


----------



## KMiller

Here's the link to my blog, The Catacomb's Bookshelf: http://catacombsbookshelf.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

I have two:

"Daydreaming" http://authortammieclarkegibbs.blogspot.com/

FREEBIES FOR WRITERS http://freebiesforwriters.blogspot.com/ For my writer friends - lots of cool stuff


----------



## Austin_Briggs

I have my blog here: http://austinbriggs.com/blog

You'll find: 
- A Monthly Flash Fiction Contest: "Be Brilliant in 55 words or less and Win $55" 
- Regular give-aways (i.e. now, in August '11 its a free Kindle)
- Blog on creating a writing platform
- Growing bank of Aztec historical insights 
- Free short stories, "Look inside" my books, etc.


----------



## Mel Comley

I've just started a romance blog, where I interview other romance writers.

http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html

and here's my thriller blog.

http://melcomley.blogspot.com/


----------



## L.A. Tripp

My blog is currently on my author website at www.tripp-author.weebly.com

Please check it out!


----------



## bhagwat68

*HI, All,

Here is my Two blogs :

http://www.howtogetrichquicknow.com

http://www.pradeepbhagwat.blogspot.com

Thanks.*

*- Pradeep *


----------



## Tammie Clarke Gibbs

Mel Comley said:


> I've just started a romance blog, where I interview other romance writers.
> 
> http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html
> 
> and here's my thriller blog.
> 
> http://melcomley.blogspot.com/


Hi Mel! Just joined your blog! Tammie


----------



## arodera

A great initiative, guys! My blog, written in Spanish in the original, is in the following link.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com/

Thank you all. Best regards.


----------



## Steve Robinson

I blog on my website at http://www.steve-robinson.me/Writers_Blog/Writers_Blog.html

I only started it about a month ago and try to post on Fridays as a minimum. It's largely about my journey as a writer - the highs and lows, and the things I've experienced along the way so far. I'll be adding to it as I go, covering the last 6 years since I started writing in earnest. And it's about anything that comes along. It's not a promo blog - there are plenty of other places for that and I figure if you've come to visit my site and want to read about me and my journey, then it's not right to try and sell to you there.


----------



## RedTash

My blog showcases interesting art, links, music, videos, and my occasional thoughts on writing. A link to an interview by Kim Jewell, fellow KB author, went live there today, too. Coming up, I have some huge contests/ giveaways planned to celebrate my book launch of This Brilliant Darkness. There's a lot of neat stuff out there on the web to keep me inspired, so I update often. Welcome.

RedTash.com


----------



## Laura Kaye

I've been blogging for over a year now and really enjoy it as a way of connecting with readers and other writers. I try to blog at least three times a week, though I often do more. I especially enjoy offering authors the opportunity to come take over the place for a day or two, which is part of my general Authors Helping Authors mindset! Sundays are a particularly fun day to drop by, as I participate in the multi-blog Six Sentence Sunday event.

Stop on by some time!

* Laura 
Hot, Heartfelt Romance - Because everyone longs to belong...*
http://laurakayeauthor.blogspot.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Mel Comley said:


> I've just started a romance blog, where I interview other romance writers.
> 
> http://melcomleyromances.blogspot.com/p/interviews-with-other-romance-writers.html
> 
> and here's my thriller blog.
> 
> http://melcomley.blogspot.com/


Hi Mel!  I write romance! Wanna interview me?


----------



## gryeates

My blog on horror, WWI and vampires is here:

http://www.gryeates.co.uk


----------



## MartinGibbs

Posted a blog for the trilogy I'm writing. The Spaces Between is Book I of "A Drunkard's Journey" (off-beat fantasy), and I have some blurbs, etc. about the series and life in general.

Now the hard part is generating traffic to it. Really new to this blogging thing!

Anyway: http://drunkardsjourney.blogspot.com/


----------



## Victoria J

My blog is http://pencilword.blogspot.com/

I post about my upcoming books, projects, other blogs and podcasts I listen to, shameless self promotion  and thoughts on my own writing process and what I glean from other places about the publishing industry in general.


----------



## Linda Andrews

My blog is at http://lindaandrews.wordpress.com.

I write reviews, random thoughts, character and author interviews.

Linda


----------



## trbraxton

My blog is at http://whatiwriteaboutwheniwriteaboutwriting.blogspot.com/.

I write (often humorously) about topics related to my writing and the writing of others. My most recent post describes the inspiration for my first novel , Dirty Hands (hint:alcohol played a prominent role).


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I've posted a sample of Enchanted Heart

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/

And changed the cover for Catch a Shooting Star


----------



## Patty Jansen

Brand new site:

http://pattyjansen.com/


----------



## KC75

Hi all,

I blog about writing, editing and publishing (and all manner of other peculiarities) over on www.karincox.wordpress.com

I'd love for you to stop by.

Cheers
Karin


----------



## Iain Manson

My blog is part of my website. The page that attracts most interest is The Loser's Guide to Self-Publishing, where I explain in detail how not to self-publish.

The blog, updated every Monday, is part of the site. Anyone wishing to sample might try:
The No-Hoper's ten rules for writers
Blogs'n'Snobs
Child labour


----------



## Andre Jute

Controversy. Laughs. Even useful information -- it is after all the blog of the author of WRITING A THRILLER... Click the link and make up your own mind. Kissing the Blarney


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I'm having a contest for a free copy of Enchanted Heart. Stop by and tell your friends about it!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## mattlynn

mattlynn.co.uk

Also, check out thecurzongroup.com which has a whole group of authors blogging


----------



## Michael Parker

I've been writing for a good many years. Seven novels to my credit, my next, THE BOY FROM BERLIN will be released in hardback, published by Robert Hale of London in December. I have started self publishing my past novels, two of which are available on Amazon and in Kindle. You can catch up with me at www.michaeljparker.com and at www.acclaimedbooks.com See you there?


----------



## Borislava Borissova

My blog is currently my author website: http://borislavaborissova.quenit.com/books/affairs-of-the-heart.html

Welcome and enjoy!

Borislava


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer

My blog is a patchwork of all sorts of things. http://robertstaniford.wordpress.com/


----------



## mamiller

My blog has a chance to win a copy of ENDLESS NIGHT this week....plus an opportunity to have a picture of your favorite crock pot recipe (as cooked by me!) 

http://maureenamiller.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marie S

My blog is http://marie-deepthinker.blogspot.com


----------



## Artemis Hunt

Mine is a totally readers' blog! Please visit me at http://artemishunt.blogspot.com/


----------



## Denise Barker

Great idea to bring all our author blog info into one convenient locale.

Mine, LivingTheDreamPublishing.blogspot.com, is a potpourri mix about healthy self-esteem (regardless of our career choice), other author blogs I love, plus my hard-earned grammar and spelling tips from my life as a freelance copy editor for a large NYC publishing house, amid sharing creative musings and links at the bottom to my e-books.

Loving this thread . . .


----------



## crpaynton

Here is my blog on a bit of everything to do with my writing and life in general...

http://crpaynton.blogspot.com/

Craig


----------



## Gregory J. Downs

I have a blog that is also linked to my Amazon Author Central account and Goodreads. The link is http://bit.ly/ovSDvP 
I post about my writing, my reading... and anything else that pops into my head. It's the journal of a young fantasy author planning world domination, one click at a time.


----------



## FranShaff

Hi, Everyone,

My blog (Cavewriter) gives writing tips, for the most part. It's at: http://cavewriter.blogspot.com

Fran Shaff


----------



## 41352

I have two blogs.

My blog about writing, stories and interviews with other authors: http://chrystallathoma.wordpress.com/

My new blog about angsty boys in fiction and why we love them  : http://troubledboys.blogspot.com/


----------



## TerryS

Here's my terrycsimpson.wordpress.com.


----------



## lmolaski

I tend to blog about what ever I'm in the mood to write. You can find me at www.lainaturner.com


----------



## Alwyne Ashweth

I blog about all things dark and horrorful.
(Plus musings on my life - oh wait...)

You can find it at: http://strangecircle.tumblr.com/


----------



## David D Sharp

I've been blogging for a few years now at: http://www.aweeadventure.co.uk

Most weeks I post a new short story or flash fiction on a Friday and also give writing advice, grumbles and more recently I've started posting interviews with other writers which have been proving quite interesting.

Would love to see some of you over there!


----------



## JFHilborne

http://jfhilborne.wordpress.com/

I blog about whatever moves me enough to write about it.


----------



## CK Kennedy

Was just wondering how I could add some neat author blogs to start my own list - now I have 30 pages to look through! Mine has just begun and is rather plain, but here 'tis:

http://www.sintrabooks.blogspot.com/

Of course, the initial posts were promotional and now I can get into some fun topics about other things.


----------



## GinaMascola

http://ginamascola.wordpress.com/

At my blog you'll find free chapters in my book series "Desert on Fire" and short stories inspired by my characters.


----------



## amy_saunders

I like to keep things fun 'n fresh so I blog about a variety of things, including topics that influence my mysteries and interviews with authors and others.

You can check it out at http://amyandthepen.wordpress.com


----------



## Brad Murgen

Here is mine... I blog about video games, fiction and wine/beer... sometimes about code.

http://vyrastas.blogspot.com


----------



## Iain Edward Henn

My blog, 'Confessions Of A Story Junkie,' is pretty much just that - laid-back musings about books, authors, storytelling, publishing, film, music, and some unrelated venting about annoying neighbours - at http://iain-edward-henn.blogspot.com


----------



## Michael Cargill

Mine is satire news. Today's post:

*Six months after the wedding, I now see that Kate Middleton is a real honey*

http://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/


----------



## Amy Corwin

http://amycorwin.blogspot.com
I blog about writing and whatever topics move me (as someone else said). I also include interviews with other writers and other fun stuff.

If anyone is interested in trading blogs, let me know.


----------



## Lyndawrites

I blog, or rant, about life, men, writing, and the curse of getting old - though not necessarily in that order. 

http://writeanglesbylynda.blogspot.com


----------



## LarryKahn

I am a progressive and the author of thought-provoking thriller/suspense novels. I blog about social issues, but today is launch day for King of Paine, so my posts are about a Kindle Giveaway Contest and my upcoming blog tour, December 1-21.

http://www.larrykahn.com


----------



## Jen Black

I have a blog, mostly about writing and things connected with writing. This week I'm starting with a series of pics from my travels in Scotland last week. http://jenblackauthor.blogspot.com

Mostly I write historicals but have been known to move to contemporary with ghosts, as in Shadows.


----------



## Michael Parker

I never know what to write, but somehow manage a few hundred words. One thing I can't understand at the moment is how some people say they have started a blog and immediately have hundreds of respondents. My total to date, on blogspot.com after four weeks) is about 15. Seven of those are from Russia, but only four from USA. So come on you lot, don't let the Ruskies get the better of you; visit my blog and climb the rankings! You'll find me at http://michaelparkersramblings.blogspot.com


----------



## liafairchild

Thanks for the opportunity. I've got two blogs. The first is my website that has a blog tab. It's mostly dedicated to readers. I had a series going called Reader to Reader where I let readers guest post on various topics and other readers respond. I also post and have other authors post on reading topics. That one is: http://www.liafairchild.com/?cat=8

I also just started a blog called A Hint of Murder. It's dedicated to my murder mystery series and the mystery genre in general. It's at http://www.ahintofmurder.blogspot.com/

Stop by and say hi. If your not an author and would like to do a Reader to Reader guest post, feel free to contact me.

Thanks,
Lia


----------



## emmameade83

I keep a supernatural book, tv & movie review blog.
If anyone would like to me review their book (urban fantasy, paranormal, sci-fi, supernatural) let me know

http://emmameade.com/

Thanks
Em


----------



## Dana Taylor

See Original BE A PUBLICIST CONTEST post at the HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS blogsite http://hopefortheholidaysdotcom.wordpress.com/2011/11/19/be-a-publicist-contest/

Be A Publicist Contest

Word-of-Mouth publicity is an author's best friend. Be A Publicist for a chance to win this darling Willow Tree Happiness Angel Figure from Susan Lordi. Simply recommend HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS to your friends by November 30 on a social network or by email.

Share links to either this site: HOPE FOR THE HOLIDAYS or the Amazon Page

Each time you tweet, post, or email will enter you in the December 1, 2011 drawing. Notify me either at Facebook, twitter @SupernalDana, email [email protected] or leave a reply below each time you send a message. No limit on how many times you may enter!










come by the blog!

Dana Taylor


----------



## pandorapoikilos

Love, love this thread. So many new blogs to discover. 
My blog is Peace from Pieces - http://peacefrompieces.blogspot.com/
It's a combination of inspirational posts, my writing, featured authors and other tidbits.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I am making a life-changing announcement! Go check it out!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Falcon

Mine has only been active for a couple of weeks, but it can be found at

http://dsayers.blogspot.com/

Mostly about writing, but with some other random thoughts as well.

David S.


----------



## Coral Moore

Can't believe I never saw this thread! I found it while searching for something else entirely. Anyway, here's my blog: http://www.chaosandinsanity.com/ I blog about whatever strikes my fancy, no one particular topic.


----------



## Gabriel Beyers

My blog is called The Write Thing to Do and is at http://www.gabrielbeyers.blogspot.com/. As the title hints I mostly blog about writing, but I throw a bit of other random thoughts in there as well.


----------



## Michelle Hughes

Hey guys I'm Michelle Hughes and I run the http://www.tearsofcrimson.com  blog hope that shows up because I honestly am not the best with html. My blog is vampire themed and corresponds to my Tears of Crimson series available on Kindle and in paperback. I'm always looking for Vampire Authors to showcase on my main site www.tearsofcrimson.info seriously don't ask why my .com is not my main site it's a LONG story LOL.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Follow my journey as a writer. Today, Enchanted Heart went from 250,000 in sales to #7,560 Current Sales Rank. Hopefully, it will be in the top 100 by Christmas! And it is going to be released in paperback soon!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger

Read an excerpt of WHISPERING
http://www.gerrieferrisfinger.blogspot.com

and visit my
http://www.crimewritersblog.blogspot.com


----------



## The Tortoise

I have recently taken up the noble art of Blogging.

See Tales of The Tortoise here:

http://the-tortoise.blogspot.com

The Book Traveller


----------



## BRONZEAGE

Check the FB Wall page (over 850 fans) for archaeology updates and other news related to BENDING THE BOYNE, researched historical fiction of ancient Ireland at 2200 BCE:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bending-The-Boyne/192198197473429#!/pages/Bending-The-Boyne/192198197473429?sk=wall


----------



## JLH3

I've been blogging for a while, about movies, mostly, but occassoinally I fall into self-promotion.

Hyperlink Code


----------



## Liz Davis

My blog is called Novel Moments. I write about anything and everything book related:
novel-moments.blogspot.com


----------



## Tonya

Does fear hold you back? Don't let it! Let's face fear together! Stop on by

http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/2012/01/are-you-fearful-writer-dont-be.html


----------



## Louis Shalako

I started blogging a couple of years ago. Ninety percent of it is talk centred on self-publishing and writing-related.

http://shalakopublishing.blogspot.com


----------



## Amy Corwin

Here is mine - I feature guest authors and write about research, history and writing-related topics - 
http://amycorwin.blogspot.com


----------



## winspearj

I blog about writing, sheds, and other such ramblings at;

http://jmwinspear.wordpress.com

Jonathan


----------



## Ethan Jones

My blog is full of author interviews, book reviews, book excerpts and all other issues about grammar, books and the publishing industry.

http://ethanjones.blog.com

Enjoy,

Ethan


----------



## audreyauden

I keep a process blog about self-publishing, self-promoting, and fundraising for my speculative fiction novel Realms Unreel at

http://audreyauden.com/


----------



## tamaraheiner

Mine's a conglomeration of whatever strikes my fancy:

http://tamarahartheiner.blogspot.com


----------



## RachelleVaughn

I blog about books, music, movies, hockey and more!

rachelle-vaughn.blogspot.com



rachellevaughn.com


----------



## Aywren

I'm just starting to get my writing blog off the ground, though some of the posts have been imported from an older writing blog. I like to focus on fantasy fiction and self-publication. I have a small group of regulars who tend to post and read, so I often blog about questions they ask in my comments or in my submission form. My characters also take turns posting things up by answering fiction and writing questions from a book character's point of view. (Silly, I know, but fun to write!)

http://www.sygnus.org/


----------



## psychotick

Hi,

I also recently developed a blog - Greg's Fantastical Tales. It's really only about my books and writing but I try to put in some interesting pictures and update it once a week.

http://gregcurtisauthor.blogspot.com/

Naturally I welcome feedback.

Cheers,Greg.


----------



## Ethan Jones

Next Monday, I will have an exclusive interview with Erin Kelly, author of The Dark Rose, which comes out on February 2.  

Come and enjoy it.

Ethan


----------



## Laurie Brown

I write a blog every morning about whatever I wake up with on my mind.

Here's today's:

http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/2012357-what-is-going-on-at-dominos

Laurie


----------



## jumbojohnny

Sorry if I am being thick; do you mean a blog for just writey things? Or can it be, 'got up this morning, threw up, went out for the Daily Mirror. . .' etc? I have just started a blog on Tumblr, but I use it for anything and everything. Not that I've been there long, only a couple of weeks or so. Shall I list that here?


----------



## RSHunter88

My blog is at my website rshunter-author.com. I blog about writerly things, science fiction, fantasy, the occasional book review, and sometimes stuff about videogames. I'd love it if people checked it out.


----------



## jumbojohnny

Well, here goes/ Not done too many posts as I've only just signed up there, and I doubt if I'll suddenly wake up one morning and become Mr Prolific, too busy with many other things, but there will be reasonably frequent updates.

http://theotherscallopedpotatoes.tumblr.com/


----------



## Tonya

"How well do you know me?" your novel asked. Writer's block? Nah! Let's talk about it!

http://tonyakappes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Serena Fairfax

http://www.serenafairfax.com/serena_fairfax_author_blog/wp
This is my blog! I write random jottings!


----------



## AuthorMonica

Ah! Finding time to blog! It's a challenge so my blog is more a journal where I post random musings, reviews, just a little bit of everything. I invite you to take a peek: www.monicamarlowe.blogspot.com

In Love,
Monica


----------



## readermark

I blog; therefore, I am. Seriously, though, I do have a blog called Read Rinaldo, which is an eclectic collection of random thoughts, musings, guest posts by other authors, shameless self-promotion of my two ebooks, A SPY AT HOME and HAZARDOUS CHOICES (available on Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Smashwords, and Goodreads, as well as on my website www.josephmrinaldo.com). The blog has lots of links to interesting groups and other "STUFF". Check it out at http://wwwjosephmrinaldocom.blogspot.com. Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Neil Ostroff

ALWAYS WRITING
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## DRMarvello

The Vaetra Files
http://www.DanielRMarvello.com

I write about my writing experiences, self-publishing issues, and my story world (Creature Feature, Location Lore, and Character Spotlight posts).


----------



## mrtajthompson

I have a tumblr blog but that's just humor and stuff. If you guys want to see that I can post it. Otherwise I have a fan page. Just made it and kind of confused. It says 34 people talking about it, but won't show me how lol. I'm still getting used to it.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Revelations-The-Eyes-Of-God/204035319695617


----------



## bluesky*8

Here is my author's blog and for The Blue Child Series: On the Mountain http://bluechildseries.com/


----------



## bluesky*8

All the characters in this book are American Indian.  The context,the spirituality are from the spirit life of Native people. The main character is Ruby.  She is called to the mountain by the Old Ones.  Just as she thought she was in her last years her life explodes, her real mission begins. It involves bloodlines, the medicine of song and an enemy who wants to access what the tribes of the southwest have hidden to keep it safe.


----------



## jessicajames

Since I write historical fiction/romance my blog Life in the Past Lane is mainly about country living, visiting historic sites, interesting things that come up during research, and love stories from the past that I run across.
http://www.jessicajamesblog.com


----------



## MadCityWriter

Musings of a MadCityWriter:

A blog about books (mine and others)...perspectives on American culture (from my own POV and no other's)...and reflections on life in general.

MadCityWriter.blogspot.com


----------



## Carol R

Yes indeedie-doo. I have a blog. I keep up with it a couple of times a week.
http://carolrichwrites.blogspot.com/

Feedback always welcome.


----------



## jeffyo

Jeffrey Marcus Oshins Blog - http://oshins.wordpress.com/


----------



## WaxedPoetic

Check out peelingtheskin.blogspot.com for my humble musings on everything from entertainment to sports to my sad life


----------



## Cathy21

This blog is about writing, e-publishing and promoting Michael's novel (shamelessly).

We write it jointly as he is the author and I am the publisher in our house.

http://www.magnificentbritain.blogspot.com

If you have time to call by for a visit, do leave a comment because we would love to hear from you.

Best wishes, Cathy


----------



## SarahJaneLehoux

Hi!

I have my own writing blog http://sarah-janelehoux.blogspot.ca/ where I talk about my own projects and offer some writing/publishing advice.

I'm also part of a blogging community called The Evil League of Evil Writers. http://www.evilleagueofevilwriters.com/ We are a group of published authors who write articles on everything from character development to submission etiquette.

Please stop by both and have a look around.


----------



## StephenLivingston

My blog is at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## AithneJarretta

Although I blog about writing, some of my favorite posts are about the plot bunnies that pass through my story lines. It's fun to share with readers where elements come from and how I've bent them to fit within magical romances.

One example is my post, _Fun Plot Bunny Elements & Pinterest_

http://aithne-jarretta.blogspot.com/2012/04/fun-plot-bunny-elements-pinterest.html

Blog Home: http://www.aithnejarretta.com

~ Aithne


----------



## C.G.Ayling

I haven't really decided what my blog is going to be about. It started as simply a website for my first novel, now it is expansing a little as a second book will soon join the first.

Anyway, along with a sample of the first novel, you can find it here:-

http://cgayling.com/malmaxa/


----------



## Roz Morris

Hello! I'm new here. I have 2 blogs. One is writing advice, from my years as a ghostwriter (8 secret bestsellers) and book doctor (lots of clients helped to publication). Now I have agents for my own fiction I also put my own writing adventures in there too but the main aim is to be useful to others. Posts on writing, writing life, publishing, self-publishing, options for authors. I've also worked in the publishing industry for 20 years so have a bit of perspective on the industry today. 
It's called http:www.nailyournovel.com and there's also a book that goes with it - Nail Your Novel: Why Writers Abandon Books and How You Can Draft, Fix and Finish With Confidence.

My second blog goes with my literary novel, My Memories of a Future Life. Initially I started it just to talk about the novel and its subjects of reincarnation and music. Then I wrote a piece about using music in the writing process and decided I'd like to see other authors tackle the same subject. That became a weekly series called The Undercover Soundtrack, and each week I host a writer who uses music as part of their creative process. I love it!

Both blogs are Wordpress. Wordpress is awesome...


----------



## Roz Morris

Doh, I got so carried away I forgot to put the link -for The Undercover Soundtrack http://www.mymemoriesofafuturelife.com

Now off to check you guys!


----------



## RJ Parker - Author &amp; Amazon Top Reviewer

This is my blog/website. http://www.rjparker.net/


----------



## jaim101

Morning all,

My blog address is:

http://the24hourjazzcafe.blogspot.co.uk/

I started it to provide background to why I write and to allow me an easy way to post updates on my books, the progress of new material and, of course, to promote the stuff I have published.


----------



## Iron Fist

My blog features free stories for all. 
The blog is for dystopia, sci/fi, apocalypse lovers. No romance.
Check it out: http://iron2112fist.blogspot.com/


----------



## ChrisWard

My blog,

http://amillionmilesfromanywhere.blogspot.jp/

is about my whole life. I really have very little to say about writing (and find it incredibly boring reading about how other people write) but I will post some stuff about writing. One post I did last week about my Createspace book (including pics and comments) got almost 300 views, most of them from here. I had no idea this site had so much traffic.

My next post will probably be some pictures of the Japanese cherry blossoms (it's spring here in Japan).


----------



## Louis Shalako

Yes, I have an author blog. I try to keep it on message and not go off on political rants which are essentially useless anyway. In the blog I talk about writing, editing, publishing, marketing, promotion, etc. I asked on Facebook, 'does anybody have any good blog posts about how to use Kindleboards?' No response. So when I have something to talk about, I'll probably blog about that too.

It's called Shalako Publishing: http://shalakopublishing.blogspot.com and everyone is welcome to come have a look, follow, comment, whatever.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

The real writing life!
ALWAYS WRITING
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## glennlangohr

I keep a blog here- http://www.lockdownpublishing.com and must be a slow learner! Either that, or I'm infatuated with my own books and them selling! What I have learned is that the blogs that are a success, talk about other people, interviews, post and everything but their own books, and do way better. They do have links to their own books of course but are much more interactive by appealing to the masses.


----------



## Verbena

This is my blog:http://www.hotinchina.net/

It includes some of our author's novels,and many hot toppics in our country.

Welcome to my blog!I'll visit any author blog listed here and add 'em to my blogroll.

--Verbena


----------



## TS_Ingalls

My blog is www.iTenya.blogspot.com
It's the best place to learn about me and what I write and why I write it.
Please stop by and take a look.


----------



## Steverino

Here's mine:










http://noveldog.com​


----------



## Rasi22

http://epertase.blogspot.com/

I write about writing and things that I see as a firefighter/ paramedic.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

The real writing life!
ALWAYS WRITING
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## Pamela

I have the first chapter of each of my novels, a blog on Taboo subjects in novels, and the Fat Wars.

There are also author interviews with Gordon Ryan, Melissa Smith, Suzy Turner, Phil Torchieva, Everett Peacock, Danielle Blanchard, and Shirley Blane.

Hope you'll check it out: http://anauthorsplace.weebly.com/index.html

Thanks,
Pam


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I finally revealed how I got my pen name...

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## jasonzc

I'm pretty sure I posted this here before, but I didn't check.

Articles on Writing, Poetry and Previews of Upcoming Novels
http://jasonzchristie.blogspot.com


----------



## Pat Chiles

I blog about writing, life, and whatever else strikes my fancy at The Chiles Files: http://chilesfiles.wordpress.com


----------



## DanDillard

Update! I changed my blog's web address. You can now read ranting, raving and a weekly bit of short horror fiction at www.demonauthor.com.
Please stop in!


----------



## MartinStanley72

Hi folks,

If you visit my blog http://thegamblersnovel.com you'll find a mixture of short stories, book reviews, writing advice and observations, along with a bit of plugging for the books. Hopefully, you'll find enough here to make your visit worthwhile.

Cheers

Martin


----------



## cbudy85

I updated my blog http://crystalbudy.wordpress.com a lot more before I went back to school! I'm hoping now that it's summer, I'll have the extra time to post new ones. I try to post interested entries about the characters in my books, development, writing process, etc. I'm hoping to start writing more informative blog entries to help future independent writers such as myself understand more about Kindle publishing and whatnot. Even thought about doing some reviews for self-published authors (but I haven't, so don't' attack me with review requests just yet!!  ). I also always give previews when I'm writing something new and once in a while post a short story. Anyway, hope you take a visit and enjoy your stay. 

Crystal


----------



## Michelle Hughes

I have two blogs, because I like torturing myself with more things to do!  www.tearsofcrimson.com this is my blog for all the Tears of Crimson Vampire Series Books.  Then I have my personal blog for my other work www.michellehughes.info (which would be dot com if the person who hasn't used it for the last two years would give it up LOL)


----------



## StephenLivingston

My blog is also with wordpress at http://stephenlivingston.wordpress.com
Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## Angela Ackerman

Hi everyone. I'm delurking after a long time of, well, lurking 

My name is Angela Ackerman and I blog at *THE BOOKSHELF MUSE*. This is a blog for writers, that has a strong focus on help with description. We have a series of Writing tools for writers that we call 'thesaurus collections' that look at how to describe different components of fiction like Settings, Character Traits, Emotions, Symbolism, Weather, Colors, Shapes and Textures. You can find it at: http://thebookshelfmuse.blogspot.com

Happy writing,

Angela


----------



## Ann Chambers

So many of these blogs sound really interesting. Great going!

I finally decided to start a blog a few months ago. My ebooks to date are all cookbooks, so the blog is about food, gardening, sharing recipes, and such. I recently started adding downloadable forms as added value for my HCG book. I'm still learning about blogging, especially setting up the pages to look professional, but there are some great recipes available.

I didn't want to have to have several blogs, so I set it up as a website for my publishing imprint so I can integrate other topics. I have an illustrated children's book coming out soon, followed by a mystery novel.

Here's the link: http://lakehousepublishing.wordpress.com/.


----------



## abbeycbooks

Just starting up on my Goodread's http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5807937.Abigail_Colucci/blog. I'm doing a bit of everything right now, mostly about writing and my books, but I hope to venture into deeper blogging very soon.


----------



## jasmines

I'm blogging here - A funny soap-opera performance art blog...
http://www.jasmineschwartz.com/


----------



## Neil Ostroff

Hi everyone,

I'm loving checking out everyone's blog. Here's mine, I've got over 165,000 hits:

ALWAYS WRITING- a blog for writers about the writing life.
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## Simplewriter

Great topic!

I'm running a writing competition on mine right now.

Check it out!

simplewriterjourney.blogspot.com


----------



## Louis Shalako

Blogs are wonderful tools. They allow readers to get to know a little more about authors and their work.

Here's mine:

http://shalakopublishing.blogspot.com

Here's my poetry blog;

http://badpoetsclub.blogspot.com

Thanks for posting this topic.


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella

My blog is Words Escape Me. I mainly blog about writing, but I plan on adding some reviews of books that I really enjoy, as well as branching out into some other features.


----------



## rweinstein6

I have two blogs. One is basically for people to get to know me. I write about my books, and anything else I fancy here: www.rweinstein6.wordpress.com
The other is my food blog. One of the things I love to do is cook. I found that I was cooking so much different/interesting things, that one day I thought I'd blog about it and add photos. Most are short, showcasing the photos with a little background info. One mainstay of that blog is "The Daily Bento" because I make my daughter's bento most days of the week. Anyway, here's my food blog: www.androidinthekitchen.wordpress.com  I often pin my food blog as well on Pinterest.


----------



## bjm319

mine is here http://thomisawriter.blogspot.com/


----------



## mingjong

Hi all,

I update my blog at least once per week and if you are into generating passive income or expand your offline via blogging and internet marketing, you will find a lot of useful information. This is a blog run by me and I reply every single comment so feel free to drop by and share your thoughts 

http://www.mingjongtey.com

Cheers,
Ming


----------



## Amy Corwin

Here's my blog http://amycorwin.blogspot.com/ and I always welcome fellow writers to join me. It's rather random but I love to focus from time-to-time on writing and research-related topics, since many of us run into strange, whacky, weird and fascinating things in the process of writing.

Join me at any time and enjoy the day!


----------



## jmwarne

I blog over at Goodreads! Usually just on the weekends but "trying" to do it more! 

http://www.goodreads.com/author/show/5807374.Jason_Warne/blog


----------



## LT Ville

Wow, no one has posted here since May. That seems like a bad sign, but I'll list my blog anyway.

My blog is called Tired of Hiding and can be found at http://www.lustyville.blogspot.com/

I mainly blog about LGBT issues, but sometimes I post poems or other random things. I have been known to comment on social issues and politics, but I try to stay on topic. I've recently started posting a picture every Sunday and some kind of movie or short film during the week but I don't know how long either will last. The only constant with my blog is that I update it on a regular basis.


----------



## Michael Parker

I blog all over the place, but can be found on my website at www.michaeljarker.com. I try not to push my books too hard because I believe that I must sell myself before I sell my books. I used to blog twice weekly but now I blog when the mood takes me. Usually I try to ramble on about what kind of week I've had, what progress my books are making in the real world and generally anything that comes to mind. I cover topics from writing through shopping, my church, football (the real game), speedway (the American, Greg Hanckock is world champion), and anything that comes to mind. I haven't yet discovered the secret of writing best sellers on Amazon and earning shed loads of money, but if I happen to come across the secret, I'll blog about it. Why not pop over and have a look? Oh, yes, I keep my blog short; couple or three paragraphs.


----------



## HaroldCarlton

Hi, Harold Carlton here. I've been an author for longer than I care to recal but I'm just now entering the digital age. http://haroldcarlton.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pat Chiles

I'm spotty about updating it, but blog at http://chilesfiles.wordpress.com/ about pretty much whatever strikes my fancy. Usually that means writing, oddball news, interesting air & space stuff, and the occasional political rant (sans insults).


----------



## TravelinManny

Just finished a new crime novel on Kindle from author
Frederick Fichman. He's got a blog on his website at:
www.frederickfichman.com. His new book, "Butcher Boat"
was excellent. A fast easy read, very suspenseful. Check
it out.


----------



## Brenda Carroll

Just wrote a blog about my latest release. I can be found at: http://brendancarroll.wordpress.com/
Stop by and read a spell or two or three.


----------



## CathleenShaffer

I've had my blog for about three years, http://newsy1blog.com Since I was in the news business for years, I use it as a platform to write opinion pieces etc. on news items. I also have links on the site to many of my freelance articles I have done for AOL/Huffington Post etc. I don't typically write about writing though unless a writing connection ends up in the mainstream news (I did blog about Fifty Shades being banned in Florida et al). I love blogging. I also have a newer blog, http://widowslikeme.com which has a link to my published e-article Widows Like Me.


----------



## jenjiyana42

My blog, Inkless, and author info can be found at http://jenniferbresnick.com.

I update several times a week with opinions on writing and self-publishing, poetry, and reports on my works in progress.


----------



## Rod Tyson

Hi, 
On my blog I post musings, ghost stories and some cool artwork that I create to support the YA fantasy novels that I write. I like to maintain a personal touch so I also write about weird things that happen to me, like the tornado I saw a few weeks back (with photos of course!).

I am a big fan of creating graphics and cool websites full of eye candy too - see my footer and check out the interactive website for my first novel 'Curse of Ancient Shadows' which has just been shortlisted for the Kidwell ebook prize for best UK indie novel! 

I'm about to post some new graphics for my latest YA Dark Fantasy novel 'The Orphan Stone' too!

http://rodtysonblog.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Steve Vernon

You can find my blog right here http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/


----------



## Cody Young

My author blog is here
http://www.codyyoungblog.blogspot.co.nz/


----------



## bazmaz

Whilst my Got A Ukulele blog got me started, I have actually now (at last) created a new author blog.

Details of my books are on it, but I also intend to post articles about writing, promotion and links to other authors.

http://completeukulele.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong

I keep two blogs and write a new entry for each once a week. My shared writing blog is at http://writetype.blogspot.com and my blog devoted to the weird, wacky, and outrageous in the world of white-collar crime can be found through AuthorsDen at http://tinyurl.com/dbe5rp

Thanks!
Debra


----------



## JHarte

Wow...lots of author bloggers. I started a blog before I even started sending out pitches to editors and publishers. I always had at the back of my mind that I might self-publish and knew platform was important (in traditional publishing too). My blogging is a little haphazard but I try to post updates to my progress, thoughts on the publishing industry and book reviews. My books are primarily mysteries involving a sexy, romantic couple (ala Nick and Nora Charles or Hart to Hart). The books I review are usually romantic suspense and mysteries.

I'd love feedback or to create a blogroll with others...

http://www.jennaharte.com


----------



## Cathy21

I write reviews and comments about independent / self published books I've enjoyed reading at http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.com

Cathy


----------



## ian stewart

I started Writer's Blog - pardon, if you don't like puns - to make my out-of-print books freely available for downloading and talk about my life as a journalist. At the time I was working on my recently published historical novel Nanyang and thought I might post the new book there if I did not find a publisher. But in the meantime I discovered the potential of publishing with Amazon and now plan to publish my old works as eBooks.

They will join Nanyang and my novella The Unintentional Jihadi as eBooks.

Here's the link to my blog:
http://iangstewart.typepad.com/my_weblog/


----------



## FrankColes

Word pimpage!

www.frankcoles.com

I'm just a monkey at a post-modern type writer.


----------



## scribbler100

My blog, Don't Read Enough, is where I write down random literary thoughts that have been swirling in my head.

Here is the link. http://dizzydragonpress.blogspot.com/


----------



## Barrymore Tebbs

I have a blog called The Midnight Room where I post weekly commentary about Gothic fiction and movies, some interviews and artist profiles, and the occasional random. If you like _Dark Shadows_, old Vincent Price Edgar Allan Poe movies, Hammer Films, and ghost stories like T_he Woman in Black_ or the early novels of Barbara Michaels, this is right up your alley.


----------



## Pietro Reviglio

I keep a blog too, it's a mix of art and writing... here's the link:

http://www.reviglio.com/journal/

feel free to send me comments


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest blog post discusses the things that I learned during my research. And I added the trailer to my upcoming thriller/romance novel.

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## Julia444

My blog is called Mysterious Musings, and it's dedicated to mysteries and the mysterious. www.juliabuckley.blogspot.com

I rarely have time to post on it now because I have two day jobs, but in the past I've interviewed almost 200 mystery writers.

Julia


----------



## Bella Marie

My blog is called Notion's of an Erotic Writer. It is many things but it is also a candid discussion of sexually explicit topics. It is not meant to offend anyone for example the posting I just did is called _"The Fun of Anal Toys"_ so you would want to consider the possible adult content before you visit. Here is the address for those who are interested...

http://bellamarie66.blogspot.com/

Happy Reading!
Bella Marie


----------



## Jarrah Loh

You can check out my blog here: www.jarrahloh.com

All about writing and fighting and what not...


----------



## julidrevezzo

I don't know how I missed this thread... *sheepish grin* I have blogged for quite a few years: first at Livejournal, then at Blogspot and now Wordpress....with a slight interruption, I'm moving some older posts over and trying to build new ones. I blog about movies I love, books I love, I have a yearly Halloween themed thing I do (that's coming up this week) so that's the momentary bent of the blog, with lots of friends from the RWA. Lets my inner Elvira out  I also do "samples" on Saturdays, as you'll see. I'm always adding stuff.  If you'd like to stop by, the url is:
http://julidrevezzo.wordpress.com/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted about the things that I learned while researching for my latest book to be released this week http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com Stay tuned for the official announcement!


----------



## soyfrank

Books reviews, author interviews. five favorite books and read chapter ones: a few of the features at mt blog: http://www.examiner.com/books-in-los-angeles/frank-mundo


----------



## T.P. Grish

I have a blog dedicated to fiction, video games and online issues. Only one post refers to my book.
http://fictionandelectronics.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## WriteitToday

Hi People 

I came across this thread so I thought I'd post mine. It's far from finished
as I'm just getting back into the swing of things.

http://writeittoday.net/

Please tell what's right and what's wrong.

All the Best,

Dave aka writeittoday.


----------



## pavb2

Here's the link to mine to add to the mix

http://pavb2.blogspot.ie/


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest post involves the research that I did for the book that is available on Amazon now. The next installment will be a picture timeline for the book. Stay tuned! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com


----------



## philstern

You can check me out here: www.philstern.com


----------



## CarmenConnects

Hello All,

I host a blog at www.carmenamato.net

Here's the official description: Thriller author Carmen Amato writes about Risk. Power. Corruption. And Relationships. All are impacted by Culture, the norms and traditions and surroundings that quietly shape each of us. Besides news about her books and the writing life, her blog looks at the connections across cultures, because Culture + Relationships = A More Interesting World.

Some recent posts include:

--The Day of the Dead Disordered Dictionary,

--5 Talents You Didn't Know You Had,

--Rude in Any Culture,

--35 Ways to be the Worst Traveler in the World,

--and the Girl Meets Paris series.

I hope you find something to enjoy!


----------



## MartinGibbs

Here is the blog for my forthcoming work Following Yonder Star (11/15)

http://hisholylight.blogspot.com/

Fun little historical fiction piece about the three kings.


----------



## plblair

I've got two blogs - neither of which I keep up with the way I should.
There's the blog attached to my web site - http://blog.plblairportals.com
And on WordPress - http://plblairportals.wordpress.com

I'm trying to figure out how to maximize both sites. Right now I mostly ramble - a little about my books, influences on my life as a writer, writing tips that I've learned over 30-plus years of newspaper writing, reading about writing and classes and seminars on writing. Next step ... to start posting book reviews and - soon as I can jazz the sites up a little - I want to host guest bloggers.


----------



## Caddy

My blog is Writer of Fiction, Painter of Life & Energy.  I blog about men, women, life, love, whatever.  Today I blogged about the importance of voting.  I am in the middle of a series of blogs called "Those Crazy Bohemians" that covers different aspects of the lives of artists in late nineteenth and early twentieth century Paris, during the Impressionist bohemain era. It was one of the wildest, most decadent periods of history.


----------



## MartinGibbs

With the release of my latest, I've created a new blog:

http:\\hisholylight.blogspot.com

Which is pretty much all things Three Kings, Magi, Wise Men, etc...


----------



## MLKatz

I have two blogs.

Raft People is for my fiction. That is the first book, and I don't see the need to get a new site for each book.

Publish Myself is more about Indy authors and self publishing.


----------



## Lisa J. Yarde

My writer's blog is http://thebrooklynscribbler.blogspot.com/, I moderate at http://unusualhistoricals.blogspot.com/, review historical fiction at http://historicalnovelreview.blogspot.com/ and guest post at http://www.historyandwomen.com/.


----------



## RebeccaWritesYA

I blog about writing, publishing, and my experience with being a finalist in the Amazon Breakthrough Novel Award (ABNA) contest.

rebeccawritesya.blogspot.com


----------



## inkedblue

This is the blog I'm keeping so others can follow as I find more stories for my next collection.

http://inkedblue.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Mart

Hi all,

I blog at www.theamymartin.com. I self-promote and whine a lot.  

Seriously, though, I write about my current book, give updates on my progress on the sequel (slow), talk about writing and self-publishing, and post cat videos and thoughts about college basketball. I'm a little unfocused.


----------



## Neil Ostroff

ALWAYS WRITING - A blog about the real writing life, making it as an indie author, tips on marketing and promotion, and showcasing the books I write. Please check it out.
http://www.neilostroff.blogspot.com


----------



## Dana Taylor

Hi--

I have two sites--

www.bookluvinbabes.com is for women's fiction 

www.SupernalLiving.com centers around my work as a Reiki therapist and metaphysical interests









Come by and visit!

Dana Taylor


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I posted a few pictures and music videos on my blog so that you will be able to totally experience the sensual thriller that is "L'Inked". After you purchase the book, go to this page on my blog and listen to the music while you read. Enjoy!

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2012/11/a-musical-and-visual-link-to-linked.html


----------



## PaulLev

http://PaulLevinson.net - mainly television reviews, with a lot of science fiction and detective fiction


----------



## Mark Feggeler

As the title -- Ramblings of a Very Pale Man -- suggests, I write about whatever strikes my fancy. Today I wrote about mayonnaise. I know. Exciting stuff, right?

http://paleramblings.blogspot.com/


----------



## ManicScribbler

Hi,
My blog is mainly about the writing and publishing process. My Wednesday's Writer feature includes reviews and articles from guest authors. I love visitors: http://manicscribbler.blogspot.com
Lyn


----------



## WriterToniC

http://tonicarterblog.wordpress.com/about/


----------



## rollo

I have 2 blogs and would love to have you join the community.

My personal blog - full of inspiration and challenges to make your life better ==>> www.jeremyrolleston.com
My book blog - specific comments, excerpts, thoughts around my book ==>> www.alifethatcounts.com.au

*Please also know I'm giving away my book for FREE for 3 days just before Christmas - a present from Santa for all.
Normally USD$9.99. FREE on Sat 22/12, Sun 23/12, Mon 24/12 !!!*

*A Life That Counts* _is an inspirational, practical book for both business and personal development. In it, two-time Olympian Jeremy Rolleston and 10 other famous, high-achieving Australians (including Olympic and World Champions) share tools, strategies, psychology and stories that will help you achieve your goals, be all you can be, and live a purposeful, impactful life.
This book celebrates the 'want to's', the 'choose to's' and the 'dream of's' in your life._

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/A-Life-That-Counts-ebook/dp/B005ORRFNE/ref=tmm_kin_title_popover


----------



## JDHallowell

I recently started a blog, although I have no idea how frequently I'll be contributing to it.

http://jdhallowell.blogspot.com


----------



## David N. Alderman

I have a blog where I discuss self-publishing, my writing habits, book reviews, and whatever else that crosses my mind. I try to post several times a week. I would love to have you all there - http://www.davidnalderman.blogspot.com.


----------



## Shaunda Wenger

I have a blog called Slow Stir. I tell myself that I like post about things that inspire me to feel like I'm slowly making my way down the path I'm supposed to be on as I move toward a higher purpose. What does that mean? Basically, I like to write about my opinions on life and interactions, food, happiness, and of course, writing.

I'd love to have you visit.

www.shaundawenger.blogspot.com


----------



## boblenx

Poems and Stories LenxBob
http://lenxbob.wordpress.com/

My book "Shaker Lane - Poems Beneath My Feet" was featured on FreeBooksy on January 11, 2013. I feel honored as they carefully hand select the books the choose to feature.


----------



## melissalwebb

Here's my blog:

www.melissalwebb.wordpress.com

I put free fiction up every Friday.


----------



## arodera

Hi, guys!

I have a blog, a author website and also a web of publishing services for Indie authors, in case you may be interested. All of them are in spanish.

http://vivenciasdeunescritornovel.blogspot.com.es

http://www.armandorodera.com

http://www.culturadigital.es

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Cathy21

I have three blogs:
http://www.indie-bookworm.blogspot.com where I write reviews of indie books
http://www.tinned-variety.blogspot.com which supports my book I Think I Prefer the Tinned Variety: The Diary of a Petty Officer in the Fleet Air Arm during World War II
http://www.spurwing.blogspot.com with news relating to my ebook publishing project
and I manage a blog for my husband, writer Michael Murray,
http://www.murray-michael.blogspot.com where Michael promotes his own writing and blogs about politics and literature.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest post: Write Me a Miracle covers a short story that I wrote about a child with special powers...http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2013/03/written-short-story-about-miracles-and.html

Enjoy and believe!


----------



## vrabinec

http://vrabinec-fred.blogspot.com/


----------



## lindakovicskow

"My Favorite Character and Chapter in French Illusions"

http://tiny.cc/20gttw


----------



## Robena

My blog is part of my website: 
www.robenagrant.com
imagine. dream. inspire.


----------



## Mark Philipson

A chip off the old blog.

http://indyamp.wordpress.com/


----------



## Mark Feggeler

Recently launched a proper author page featuring my books, the occasional post about writing, and spotlights on books by other authors who write for middle grade readers.

Books by Feggeler: http://fegbooks.blogspot.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

Bummer. Topic is dead...


----------



## Andre Jute

Brianna Lee McKenzie said:


> Bummer. Topic is dead...


My blog is alive and kissing ass at Kissing the Blarney. Or you can go to my author page which includes my hobbies (drool warning) and a selection of broadsheet reviews (double drool warning) and some photo essays of food I cooked (drrrrooooollll!) and the countryside where I live (you'll melt, it's so beautiful), or to my publisher's page for books I wrote most recently or edited or designed the cover or was the guru of the author, or something, like just being in the office when the contract was signed, so I get to be an "executive producer", like in the movies.

That should kickstart something.


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

Blogging, Reviews, Adventures, Horror    ~ www.patrickcgreene.com


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

My latest blog post deals with my struggle to take the next step in publishing

http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2013/08/cliffhanger.html 

Thanks, Andre, for waking up this thread


----------



## Patrick C. Greene

Godzilla Fans 

NO SKINNY IGUANAS! The latest blog >>> http://fearwriter.wordpress.com/2013/07/26/no-skinny-iguanas/


----------



## Charles Harvey

My Blog strives to enlighten

http://dreamer2u.blogspot.com/


----------



## DL_Snell

"To me it's all acting..." Interview with Christian Baskous, THE PEN NAME Narrator, just posted to my new blog DavidJacobKnight.com.


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I wrote a tribute to veterans, straight from my heart http://bit.ly/17iYVu3 Please take a look and share the love by hugging a Vet today!


----------



## Robena

Today's post: Inspiration and Play. MY BLOG @ www.robenagrant.com


----------



## BJBourg

I received a warning that this topic has not been posted in for at least 120 days...does that mean it also hasn't been read in that long? Oh, well, I'll take a chance and mention my two blogs, anyway.

I do have a blog where I mention my book stuff and some personal things, but I'm not as diligent with it. It's http://writerbjbourg.blogspot.com/ and I've only made four posts since it's been up. My other blog is http://rightingcrimefiction.blogspot.com/ and it's where I post most often--I aim for once per month. Righting Crime Fiction is a blog for writers who use police procedural information in their stories. I've already covered lots of information on guns, some information on evidence/crime scenes, and I'm currently discussing the elements of interviews. I plan to cover many police procedural topics, more information on guns, and realistic self-defense techniques for fight scenes. If you're a writer and you need that type of information for your stories, stop by and have a look around. If there's a topic you think you might find useful, shoot me a message and I'll see what I can do.

BJ Bourg
www.bjbourg.com


----------



## Natasha Duncan-Drake

My blog is Tasha's Thinkings - where I talk about anything that pops into my head like reviews and publishing and my books and recipes and, well, you get the idea .

I also accept guest bloggers, so if you're up for it I have a form here: http://tashasthinkings.blogspot.co.uk/p/be-guest-blogger.html for people to fill in.

I love to chat and connect with other bloggers.


----------



## Michael Cargill

My self-titled blog isn't actually 'about' my writing or anything like that, it's a separate beast full of satire humour articles.

There's some Bieber bashing, there's Margaret Thatcher reviewing a floor mop, a sociopathic nurse offering advice as an agony aunt, and Hulk Hogan discussing the merits of baked beans.

https://michaelcargill.wordpress.com/


----------



## srf89

samthefriedmanblog.com. I post Sundays and Thursdays, and typically every other Tuesday.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

hmm, well, my blog is at https://dennistaylorbooks.wordpress.com/ but it's not really an organized blog, more of a diary.


----------



## JackVolante

Why not pop along to http://jackvolante.com to see if I can pique your interest.


----------



## William Meikle

Mine is now at: http://www.williammeikle.com/latest.html


----------



## Brianna Lee McKenzie

I have exciting news! Go see! http://briannaleemckenzie.blogspot.com/2015/04/a-dream-come-true.html


----------



## Tony Richards

Why's my blog called Welcome to Raine's Landing? Well, that's the sign outside my fictional fantasy town in Massachusetts. Which doesn't mean that I only write about that place ... far from it. I write in a wide variety of genres, and it has earned me 2 award shortlistings.


----------



## BJBourg

http://writerbjbourg.blogspot.com/ This is my personal blog where I talk about my book signings, travel, my kids, my wife and the things we do for love.


----------



## Dennis E. Taylor

I just got mine converted to my own domain: http://www.dennisetaylor.org


----------



## A. S. Warwick

Just started up a new blog, http://talesfromathousandworlds.com/, which is kind of an experiment with releasing my short fiction webcomic style.


----------



## Endeavour_Press

Hey everyone! Here is a a new blog that reviews new books. All genres, all types. We are also currently taking requests from authors/publishers. Must be in pdf file or by post.

More Here: http://newbooksnewreviews.blogspot.co.uk/

Enjoy!

Also, you can post your own book blogs below for people to see!

_merged with existing thread for blog promos . . ._


----------



## bjm319

https://thefallensaga.wordpress.com/


----------



## Andrei Cherascu

This is my author blog:

http://www.andreicherascu.com/blog

I post all sorts of things about my books, about writing in general and also about the craziness of life as a full-time writer.


----------



## cakervik

Here's the link for my romance blog: http://www.kaneandtremaine.com/

Here's the link for my children's literature: http://carolineakervik.blogspot.com/

Thanks!
Caroline


----------



## DanaCBurkey

Here is a link to my new blog post!

https://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/8433105-free-preview


----------



## poetryebook

Hi,

I have a poetry blog at dianalangpoetry.com
I post selections of poetry every Wednesday.


----------

